# Official History Forum Discussion and Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

sounds fun. Sign me up


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

I'll sign up. 

I don't quite get it yet, but yeah!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

Sounds like fun. Sign me up please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

Sweet..we could go for 11 more people....Any other takers?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

Don't fully understand but sign me up. (Y)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

Im in bro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign Up--Thread~!!*

Anyone else want to sign up? We can get one more volunteer and close at 8 people. I dont think at this rate we'll reach 16 lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Discussion & Sign Up--Thread~!!*

EDIT: Okay guys...looks like there will be a total of 8 posters in this history draft. We're just waiting for one member to join. This thread can also be used for any discussion of the draft picks, etc...



Chan Hung said:


> *Hey guys..it's been a while since i've seen or been in a History Draft which consists of past and present wrestling talents. If you're interested...the first 16 to join i'll sign you up!*
> 
> 
> *Rules of the Draft :*
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure if I get it, yet, but I'll sign up for it!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Discussion & Sign Up--Thread~!!*



Chan Hung said:


> EDIT: Okay guys...looks like there will be a total of 8 posters in this history draft. We're just waiting for one member to join. This thread can also be used for any discussion of the draft picks, etc...


You should give it a little more time, could still get 16 participants easily.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay will do ^ I'll give this thread a little more time to see if anyone else joins! 

So far we have 10 people:

*Obby 

DwayneAustin

Cloverleaf

The Ratman

Alien Bounty Hunter

Takers Revenge

Chan Hung

The Fourth Wall

DiabeticDave

Mike Hero*

When we finalize who's in...i'll make a separate thread for draft picks only.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm excited for this start, should be lot of fun


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I'm excited for this start, should be lot of fun


It'll be really fun and competitive to see which 20 stars of all time each person can take for their roster.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**For those who don't understand how this works, i'll simplify it: For Round 1 let's say obby chooses his wrestler, and The Fourth Wall chooses last (in that round)..THen to start off the 2nd round the Fourth Wall chooses first and obby chooses last in the second round, etc..

-Once a wrestler is picked, he can't get picked again. One wrestler like Mick Foley also counts for all his gimmicks like Mankind, etc...

--After drafting, players will make 7 - 9 matches. 2 gimmick matches are allowed per card (I dont count tag team , triple threat etc as gimmicks) - Each wrestler can only be involved in one match on your card. - When your card is complete , PM it to me and i will set up your matches. You dont have to write any storylines behind your card , just the matches are fine. If you want to though you are more than welcome to.

- The winning card will advance to the next round and be able to choose one wrestler from their opponents roster for the next round. The Wrestlingforum members vote for which list of matches they think is better. This will continue in tournament style, by poll.

- The voting process will go like this, a match will be up for 3 days, with one match overlapping on the last day of the previous match.

- The winner advances and the loser gets knocked out of the tournament.

-The winner also gets to pick ONE talent from the loser's list and must let go of one of his original members as well. 

Also.. ~ - You must pick one manager or valet at some point in your drafting.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Also.. ~ - You must pick one manager or valet at some point in your drafting.


So only 19 wrestlers? Don't exactly see why this is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> So only 19 wrestlers? Don't exactly see why this is.


Must been a typo.

Total of 20 wrestlers may be drafted. The valet/manager would be separate pick. So 21 picks in all.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh screw it. Sign me up (Y)


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official History Forum Draft Discussion & Sign Up--Thread~!!*



Chan Hung said:


> EDIT: Okay guys...looks like there will be a total of 8 posters in this history draft. We're just waiting for one member to join. This thread can also be used for any discussion of the draft picks, etc...


in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet, ^ Two more guys in!! Nice 

Welcome aboard DiabeticDave and Mike Hero!

Let's see if we can get six more peeps in this!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

In Bitchez.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

IN. Think I kinda understand it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

if there is still room ill join


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome guys..three more in~!! I think we have 13...3 more guys can sign up~!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bumped: If there's any 3 guys who want to join this draft...feel free to sign up~! 

Spots are limited!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in for this if there's space.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay let's get the show on the road! 

Thanks to everyone for signing up! From here on out...if you want to discuss anything you can use this thread for that. Let's leave the "OFFICIAL DRAFT" thread for just our draft picks. 

What i likely will do is have posters choose in the order they signed up. Therefore once i get the "OFFICIAL HISTORY DRAFT" thread going, i'll PM obby, who will have 24 hours to choose a wrestler. The 1st round will end with the poster iwatchwrestling who will choose first in the second round.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

You do realise that at 24 hours a pick, with 16 players and 20 picks each, it's going to take about 10 months to complete picks...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> You do realise that at 24 hours a pick, with 16 players and 20 picks each, it's going to take about 10 months to complete picks...


lol if the posters on here visit a few times a day, that definitely won't be a problem. i've been on drafts where there was 30 participants..and rarely did someone miss a 24 hour mark.....it'll take a while, yes..but we'll likely have quite a few people choosing a draft pick in a single day


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> You do realise that at 24 hours a pick, with 16 players and 20 picks each, it's going to take about 10 months to complete picks...


I was just thinking this. Hopefully this draft moves along. Hurry guyz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I was just thinking this. Hopefully this draft moves along. Hurry guyz.


i remember thinking that as well on another very popular wrestling forum site..but things moved along well.....i really think it'll move along well here


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, can we use wrestlers alive or dead, current roster or old, and from any promotion? I'm thinking mainly just TNA and WWE. For example: Eddie Guerrero, Benoit, Steamboat, Flair, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Also, can we use wrestlers alive or dead, current roster or old, and from any promotion? I'm thinking mainly just TNA and WWE. For example: Eddie Guerrero, Benoit, Steamboat, Flair, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, etc.


Yes we may use wrestlers who have retired, passed away..etc...from any fed...preferably the feds of wwe, wcw, tna, ecw, nwa...but ur free to pick talents from other feds.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If there is any open spots still i'll join.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If there is any open spots still i'll join.


Sure thing...technically i wanted up to 16 people...if we can get one more that would be nice...we have 15 now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby picked...Steve Austin is OFF the board! good choice!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Even though the draft has only just begun and will probably take a while I just wanted to ask a couple of questions regarding our match cards:

Can we choose different eras for our picks? For example, I picked Triple H in round one, can I state that it's HHH during his 2000-2001 heel run or his 2005-2006 King Of Kings run that I'm using? So I could theoretically have someone from their prime 10 years ago against someone working today?

When we do our cards, are their title belts involved? Is it optional, or can I just have a world title for my 'company' if I choose?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Even though the draft has only just begun and will probably take a while I just wanted to ask a couple of questions regarding our match cards:
> 
> *Can we choose different eras for our picks?* For example, I picked Triple H in round one, can I state that it's HHH during his 2000-2001 heel run or his 2005-2006 King Of Kings run that I'm using? *So I could theoretically have someone from their prime 10 years ago against someone working today?*
> 
> *When we do our cards, are their title belts involved? Is it optional, or can I just have a world title for my 'company' if I choose?*


Good question. To answer it in short yes.....people would judge Triple H (from his prime/glory days) vs someone currently today in their prime. To clarify, ALL talents..no matter who you're talking about should be judged on how they did in their prime or in simple terms judged based on the best they did in wrestling. 

Example: Steve Austin would be judged based on his "Stone Cold" gimmick rather than his "Ringmaster" gimmick. ALTHOUGH, if the person who chooses Austin says that he wants to use him as "Ringmaster" instead, then he just has to clarify that in his ppv card. Foley is another guy with lots of gimmicks that the person who chooses him can decide which gimmick to showcase on his card.

Title matches are optional. But in essense you can do any kind of title match you wish. Once everyone is finished, you'll put together a list of matches that you think would be a strong showcase for a ppv. In essense you're the boss of your little crew of wrestlers and you're promoting your card to see if the audience would vote for that over the other persons. You can have world title matches, tag team title matches, etc.

By the way...lots of good picks been taken so far in the DRAFT. Things are running smoothly i see...keep it up guys!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok great, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm.. About 20 potential main events written up, only about 3/4 possible now. Can't wait to see how I deal with this.

Still have a couple of dream matches in mind.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Hmmm.. About 20 potential main events written up, only about 3/4 possible now. Can't wait to see how I deal with this.
> 
> Still have a couple of dream matches in mind.


I can't wait either. I love setting up cards and I can't wait to see the cards people come up with.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Perhaps I should start planning mine too, I don't want to suffer a first round exit :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I too had quite a few main event ideas, but most of mine are still available since I knew guys like Austin, Taker etc would be taken high so I didn't include them. It's hard to judge where a certain wrestler may drop to. There should still be a lot of quality talent available come rounds 3 and 4 I think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Hmmm.. About 20 potential main events written up, only about 3/4 possible now. Can't wait to see how I deal with this.
> 
> Still have a couple of dream matches in mind.


It's interesting to see how people's cards develop. First choices are always tough....especially for me.

Edit...damn Fourth Wall..i was leaning toward Angle.....i knew he'd be gone 1st round. My first round choices of Flair, Macho Man were taken :/


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty confident with my choice in Angle. Can make some good matches with him, however way the picks go!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty confident with my choice in Angle. Can make some good matches with him, however way the picks go!


Pretty much this. You can do a lot with Angle. I was torn between him and HBK....either way i needed to get a guy who could wrestle but also be the face/heel of any company which i think he has mastered well.

So far everyone's choosing great talents....i can say i'm tempted to have an idea of the card i want..but no telling who i'll be left with in a few rounds :lol

Undertaker and Austin were good selections too...sucks they're gone ;/


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCK I WANTED TRIPLE H


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Triple H for sure a very good pick. There's a name that some would say is top 5 that i'm somewhat surprised hasn't been chosen yet lol...but personally i'm not the biggest fan of his


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lot of good guys taken. Hope some of the guys i want are still available. I know The Rock can have great matches with alot of great wrestlers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Surprised that a certain Red monster was taken ahead of several other guys.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish Mike would make his FUCKING PICK.

There needs to be a shorter window for a guy to make their pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I wish Mike would make his FUCKING PICK.
> 
> There needs to be a shorter window for a guy to make their pick.


I PM'd him....I'm certain he will pick soon. Just for the record though for future reference if anyone thinks they may be out and dont want to miss their turn, PM me your top 3-5 picks and i'll choose whoever is available from the top of ur list when ur turns comes up.

Also...just for the record...if anyone misses _more than one turn_, they're eliminated.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The waiting.... :jose


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Surprised that a certain Red monster was taken ahead of several other guys.


It's genius is what it is :vince5


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

UGH.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He was online about 90 minutes ago :kobe2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 3 different people i'm considering for my first pick...if Mike ever makes his damn pick. 

For the record I predict he will draft Chris Hero.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The waiting is killing me. All this suspense on the draft picks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah im interested to see who gets picked next


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WE MAY HAVE TO WAIT TIL TOMORROW TO FIND OUT. DAMNIT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The time allowed between picks should be shorter. 24 hours is a long time, 12 at most is probably fair. Maybe even a little less.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*NEW RULE AND POLICY:*

*No more 24 hour rule.* *It shall be 12 hours.* IF anyone misses their pick, they can always pick next in line when they return to the site.

*Secondly*, if there is anyone who's turn is up to choose and let's say they were online but failed to post a pick...i advance the motion that they have 2 hours from being online to choose until the next person in line gets to go next. 

Anybody who misses their draft MORE than once, is eliminated.

Let's get this moving...Mike can pick if or when he returns.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

When we make our cards, will it be a knockout round?? So you have an 'opponent' and people choose the best card between the two of you. I assumed this was the case as you wanted 16 guys for 8 'matches'. Or is it the best card out of everyone like a league??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes it's like a tournament...i wanted 8 matches...but we failed to get 16 people...no biggie though.

KOK is now up~!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I feel like I've waited days to make my first pick, and when I was last it was cool because then it meant I could make my next pick at the same time. 

BAH GAWD


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

First round of picks nearly complete :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes it's like a tournament...i wanted 8 matches...but we failed to get 16 people...no biggie though.
> 
> KOK is now up~!!


I could sign up if you want a 16th player 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> First round of picks nearly complete :mark:


I can see my hopes and dreams starting to get crushed in these following rounds. My card will be changing a lot!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I could sign up if you want a 16th player
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:hendo



The Fourth Wall said:


> I can see my hopes and dreams starting to get crushed in these following rounds. My card will be changing a lot!


Ya I was going to prepare a few cards but I figured I'll just choose away for now and see what I'm left with in the end. 

At least I'm happy I've got :taker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Ya I was going to prepare a few cards but I figured I'll just choose away for now and see what I'm left with in the end.
> 
> At least I'm happy I've got :taker


I knew I wouldn't have a chance in hell at getting 'Taker. He was my first pick and then I looked when I'd be selecting. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> *I could sign up if you want a 16th player *
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sound perfect. The original plan was 16 so we could have even tournament. You'll be getting the FINAL draft pick in round 1 and then you get the FIRST draft pick in round 2.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Sound perfect. The original plan was 16 so we could have even tournament. You'll be getting the FINAL draft pick in round 1 and then you get the FIRST draft pick in round 2.


Sounds cool man  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Sounds cool man
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Great! (Y)

I think like some on here, i'm still not sure on the theme of my roster...i think there wont be one lol I'll just try to pick some very solid wrestling talents


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I plan to work it out as I go along . Have a rough idea in mind for my picks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> I plan to work it out as I go along . Have a rough idea in mind for my picks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yes, same here..have an idea but not settled on a definite plan....which i think is the best philosophy on drafts lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Are we allowed to draft tna and roh guys too?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would just like to let you know that this is wrong in the draft selection thread.

10) Mike Hero
John Cena

^ He picked CM Punk.

11) King of Kings
"Hollywood" Hulk Hogan

^ His new name is The Beast Incarnate and he picked John Cena.

12) Awsmash
Brock Lesnar

^ He picked "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan

13) Chode

^ He picked Brock Lesnar.

Thought I'd let you know!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Are we allowed to draft tna and roh guys too?


yup. ERRYBODY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Would just like to let you know that this is wrong in the draft selection thread.
> 
> 10) Mike Hero
> John Cena
> ...


Thanks..ALL these name changes have me confused 

And yes Hollywood Nightmare... you can pick any wrestler from any fed...therefore , those wrestlers from those companies are all up for grabs! 

Btw, just to reiterate since i had a few PM's..yes, the talents chosen are judged on their prime...based on when they were most over.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad to see we have a 16th player.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And we can take dead guys and guys from way back right? My first round pick hinges on it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> And we can take dwad guys and guys from way back right? My first round pick hinges on it.


Yeah anybody is up for grabs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling you crushed my dreams.  :lol

Good choice on Jericho! No matter how the picks go you'll be able to do some good matches with him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn i knew Chris Jericho wouldnt be up for grabs much longer. Good pick.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fuck I was thinking about taking him  Ah well I have a plan :brodgers


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew with Mike missing his pick I'd have a chance at Punk or Lesnar, then he appeared FROM OUTTA NOWHERE and took Punk. Oh well, Jericho will do. At least I don't have to wait too long before my next pick. Being able to pick dead guys helps.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes..dead guys are ALIVE in this draft if you get my meaning :lmao

And yeah damn i was eyeing Chris Jericho :$


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The tension! It's so overwhelming! Good pick with Jericho.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You guys better stay away from my picks, I may, or may not, have a plan :side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Yup tension arises and will continue in the draft lol

The plus side is being so early there's so many people too choose from and makes it challenging on narrowing it down for me :-/


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol what's it going to be like come rounds 18+? Might be scraping the barrel by then :lol Btw, can our valets/managers wrestle? For example someone like Shane O'Mac?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The managers/valets are picked in the 21st round, yes? Which means I have a 50/50 chance of getting Heyman :brodgers

Edit: Wait, they can be chosen at any time, uh oh :brodgers


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a feeling this is gonna take forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol what's it going to be like come rounds 18+? Might be scraping the barrel by then :lol Btw, can our valets/managers wrestle? For example someone like Shane O'Mac?


I'm not even thinking about those stages yet. No idea who I'll pick then. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> The managers/valets are picked in the 21st round, yes? Which means I have a 50/50 chance of getting Heyman :brodgers
> 
> Edit: Wait, they can be chosen at any time, uh oh :brodgers


Well said lol Yeah managers/valets can be chosen at any time but can not be part of in-ring action.

Another thing to just clarify..if anyone is eliminated due to missing their pics...all their roster is also eliminated from anyone being able to choose from his. We dont want the next person in line to have the advantage to getting a very top pick while others dont have the same chance.

I think the draft is moving faster than i thought..so far so good. It was slow for a little while but has moved steady!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

GAMBIT appealing to that IWC audience!

:bryan2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got the two I wanted. Hey Dwyane I am going to win the submission :brodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GAMBIT PICKED DANIEL BRYAN. NO. WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?! 

Good choice, man. You just crushed my Angle vs Bryan dreams. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dammmmmmmmmmmmn you guys got some guys i wanted 

There goes Benoit, Bryan and Bret *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Incoming 120 minute Ironman Submission match from Gambit :brodgers


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> GAMBIT PICKED DANIEL BRYAN. NO. WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?!
> 
> Good choice, man. You just crushed my Angle vs Bryan dreams. :lol


Sorry man Bryan was me always my first pick . Plus side of being 16 get two at once so can make a match or a team. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Sorry man Bryan was me always my first pick . Plus side of being 16 get two at once so can make a match or a team.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I was tempted to choose Bryan, but then I had "But what if Kurt Angle gets picked?!" in my head. Either way, Bryan vs Angle probably wasn't happening. Ah well, new opponent for Angle needs to be decided!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Two solid picks, but I've got a good one. SLEEPER PICK INCOMING.

Oh, and ABH was wondering about the 18th round? I'm worried about the 8th and 9th rounds, when there will have already been well over 100 picks and tons of people are gone. Zach Ryder will be standing on the sidelines just hoping to get picked over Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Going to plan out my next one. Doubt I will get the 5 I want next 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a big board with like 100 guys on it ranked :lol.

Why the hell hasn't that guy made his pick yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I was tempted to choose Bryan, but then I had "But what if Kurt Angle gets picked?!" in my head. Either way, Bryan vs Angle probably wasn't happening. Ah well, new opponent for Angle needs to be decided!


Guys like Angle and Benoit can pretty much be put against anyone and make them look good in a match lol. 

As for strategies...i have top names in mind i just cant choose one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Two solid picks, but I've got a good one. SLEEPER PICK INCOMING.
> 
> Oh, and ABH was wondering about the 18th round? I'm worried about the 8th and 9th rounds, when there will have already been well over 100 picks and tons of people are gone. Zach Ryder will be standing on the sidelines just hoping to get picked over Ezekiel Jackson.


LOL perhaps there may be quite a few ppv matches with four way battles between guys like:

Zach Ryder vs Santino vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. The boogeyman :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn it Hollywood, you took one of my picks :jose


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Look of good picks taken, here were its gets fun


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Two solid picks, but I've got a good one. SLEEPER PICK INCOMING.
> 
> Oh, and ABH was wondering about the 18th round? I'm worried about the 8th and 9th rounds, when there will have already been well over 100 picks and tons of people are gone. Zach Ryder will be standing on the sidelines just hoping to get picked over Ezekiel Jackson.


Hey, I'm picking Ryder next to go up against HHH in the main event. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey, I'm picking Ryder next to go up against HHH in the main event. :side:


We might as well all back out now, you've got this!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey, I'm picking Ryder next to go up against HHH in the main event. :side:


:buried:HHH2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Twist: Ryder goes over.

:vince4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:HHH


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ill warn you guys now. I won't be able to pick for a few hours cause im at a baseball game.

I do however have some people in mind for my next picks. Happy with Bret & Jeff Hardy so far though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ill warn you guys now. I won't be able to pick for a few hours cause im at a baseball game.
> 
> I do however have some people in mind for my next picks. Happy with Bret & Jeff Hardy so far though.


I think you're good since we've the top 10 or so guys to go then they'll go again to start the next round. 

You and I might not pick again until late tomorrow or early Monday. Pessimistic, I know.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

FUCK. I have four guys I have in mind for the main event "MONEY" match with John Cena, but there's so many different ways I can go with this that I need to plan for future picks as well..

SUSPENSE IS FUCKING KILLING ME.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> FUCK. I have four guys I have in mind for the main event "MONEY" match with John Cena, but there's so many different ways I can go with this that I need to plan for future picks as well..
> 
> SUSPENSE IS FUCKING KILLING ME.


I'm trying not to be plan anymore. My dreams of Angle vs Bryan were crushed. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My original main event I had planned still could happen, though even if my guy is picked before my spot I have some very solid backups in place.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not planning anymore. I've got a list of guys I want and I'm just going to try and get as many as I can. I'll work out the matches when that's done. 

I'm happy I've got Angle. Just thinking about my next pick now, hoping nobody takes it!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Got my main event so I am happy . Not planning anything else though


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Got my main event so I am happy . Not planning anything else though
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Bryan vs Benoit is an awesome Main Event to have.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey, I'm picking Ryder next to go up against HHH in the main event. :side:


Ryder to get an accidental win? :russo lol


Well...there goes Eddie...and Jeff Hardy is an interesting pick..i would have liked him. 

I recommend for some of you who get stuck on who to pick down the line to use google or another search engine as your friend lol...ull find there still is a mega pool of guys available...however the draft is definitely shaping up to be interesting with these picks being taken.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> FUCK. I have four guys I have in mind for the main event "MONEY" match with John Cena, but there's so many different ways I can go with this that I need to plan for future picks as well..
> 
> SUSPENSE IS FUCKING KILLING ME.


I definitely have some guys in mind who would be dream matches with Cena..they're still available!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

...And there goes my second pick, Sting.

They are dropping like flies.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FUCK FUCK FUCK. All I wanted was 2000-2001 heel HHH vs 1996-1997 Crow Sting. IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?! 

Oh well, I have good backup ideas but still.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol sorry dudes i haven't got my main event done yet but i had to pick sting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bet DwayneAustin is gutted Sting is gone. He could have gone with the blockbuster of Sting vs Taker.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

well i wanted austin vs brock, but i knew austin was going be gone top 2 at least.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm working on a draft board now. TNA actually has some folks worth drafting, and old school WWF has plenty of people. Tag team situation may be interesting.

Yeah, I thought about Sting, but wanted to make sure I got some possible heels. Jericho and Eddie are good because they can go either way.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I bet DwayneAustin is gutted Sting is gone. He could have gone with the blockbuster of Sting vs Taker.


Exactly what I was thinking. 

I wasn't sure where Sting was going to drop to but I thought I had a chance of getting him. Still a lot of top talent on the board.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i agree alot of talent left, even old wcw/ecw guys a few are worth drafting. should be fun to see others cards too


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe2

Making a list right now, got backups


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I WANTED STING DAMNIT....

Was going for an HBK vs Sting "bible on a pole" match lol 

BUT yeah also Sting vs Taker would have been epic.

Damnit.....gotta rethink my strategy :/


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Also, should we PM the next guy on the list after we make our pick? Because I think AwSmash was online, but he isn't now, maybe he didn't know it was his turn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I wasn't sure where Sting was going to drop to but I thought I had a chance of getting him. Still a lot of top talent on the board.


Yeah, I'm looking over my choices now. Need to make sure my second pick is a good one.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck i wanted Sting so bad. I though Sting vs The Rock would have been a great match to have.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Bible on a Pole 

Right up :russo 's alley.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol seems like everyone wanted Sting. I guess since he's never been in the WWE that allows for a load of never-happened dream matches to be put together.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol seems like everyone wanted Sting. I guess since he's never been in the WWE that allows for a load of never-happened dream matches to be put together.


Exactly. Its a shame he never signed.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i just want to get the draft on the way, i hate waiting... i already got a stacked lightweight match, if they don't get chosen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol seems like everyone wanted Sting. I guess since he's never been in the WWE that allows for a load of never-happened dream matches to be put together.


Pretty much this.

Sting also was amazing as the sufer Sting..there is a ton of dream matches with him that i would have liked to seen.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My odd mind helps because unlike all of you I didn't want Sting. Hoping for a certain someone to fall to my third pick. Also got 2 people in mind for my 4th and 5th picks and II'm fairly certain most wouldnt take 1 of them until late.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FUCK, Sting is gone now, too. Austin vs Hogan, Austin vs Cena, Austin vs Sting, ALL THE DREAM MATCHES ARE RUINED :bron3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> FUCK, Sting is gone now, too. Austin vs Hogan, Austin vs Cena, Austin vs Sting, ALL THE DREAM MATCHES ARE RUINED :bron3


Those would have been MoneyMaker matches..

I can still think of some good Austin opponents..lots of them for him (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got about 5 guys that i want, i hope some of there left for my turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

People need to hurry up with their picks. I'd like this draft to finish before 2013 does.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> People need to hurry up with their picks. I'd like this draft to finish before 2013 does.


I agree, what we should do is like we all should come up with a time when we are all available and we can get a lot of picks out of the way. It would be hard to figure a time but we should do something like this.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I agree, what we should do is like we all should come up with a time when we are all available and we can get a lot of picks out of the way. It would be hard to figure a time but we should do something like this.


With all of us spread out over different time zones that wouldn't be easy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You mean everyone isn't in the Central Time Zone like me? :HHH

Apparently when I thought I wouldn't pick again until early Monday I was being optimistic. Might be early next Monday.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> With all of us spread out over different time zones that wouldn't be easy.


Yeah thats true or we should all send OP our top 10 picks and if we're not online, he can put on the first available wrestler from our list.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mick Foley gone? Damn, good pick.

Batista picked? Shit he was going to be my next pick haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a couple observations:

1) Draft has run more smoothly than i thought...the picks have been interesting and the pace of the draft has been actually great!
2) I PM'd a few members on here to avoid misses by sending me their top choices, but it's up to them...
3) I think because of various time zones, etc..12 hours is plenty of time and fair. Originally as you know it was 24 hours but that would have been a little too long. 
4) If anyone person gets eliminated from this, i may throw in another member to replace the person to continue with 16 people and he will have to use the card already chosen by the eliminated member...but again it's a thought..i can always go to 15 members but i'm trying to avoid 3 way face offs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was on just before Chode made his second pick. Mine took a while because I was looking at possible main events... Happy with Mick Foley though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damnit Foley was my next pick. Not surprising, though. Can't say I expected him to be around by the time my next turn came up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Meh Foley and Batista aren't big losses in my mind, I'm happy that the person I want next hasn't been drafted yet. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess it was inevitable, but it looks like CHODE was banned. What happens to his two picks now?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully we can get back to Obby again today. Would be awesome if everyone got another pick in.

As for Chode, I'm pretty sure a replacement gets his picks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the user with the word "wrestling" in his username should get Brock. :brock


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who'd he have anyway? 

Also we could always give his people to me. 

Oh good were waiting on Hero again, expect another long break between picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah, Foley's gone. He was someone I was looking at, but not surprised to see him go this early. I think it's actually beneficial to have later first round picks than early ones.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Foley and Batista gone? Dammit man!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay....Chode has apparently been banned. Therefore i will personally try to find another person who can take his spot to continue with what he has.

As for Mike, he was last online according to what i read around 4 something AM.....wish he could have chosen someone then, but that's okay...the last pick in the draft was around 10:30 PM therefore in a few hours, around 10:30 AM more or less if Mike hasn't chosen we go to the next person in line to pick his draft selection


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Should I make my pick now??

I have no idea when 10:30 is to you, 'cus it's 1:50 in the UK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike has until 4.32pm UK time I think


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The last pick was around 4:30 AM for us, so still a few hours away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Should I make my pick now??
> 
> I have no idea when 10:30 is to you, 'cus it's 1:50 in the UK.


Technically the last draft pick was made about 11 hours ago, so Hero has about an hour and ten minutes left. But i'll waive it and you can choose a little early or just wait it out for later. Up to you. When Hero gets online he can make his pick. I'll PM Hero right now to ask him to please give me a future large list of talents he's into so incase next time there's not a long wait. 

Therefore, as long as he can PM me with a big list, i dont want to eliminate him from the draft...plus we already have a banned member lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Technically the last draft pick was made about 11 hours ago, so Hero has about an hour and ten minutes left. But i'll waive it and you can choose a little early or just wait it out for later. Up to you. When Hero gets online he can make his pick. I'll PM Hero right now to ask him to please give me a future large list of talents he's into so incase next time there's not a long wait.
> 
> Therefore, as long as he can PM me with a big list, i dont want to eliminate him from the draft...plus we already have a banned member lol


But it's only Mike Hero. I mean, would anyone really miss him, really??

I'll make my pick now as I may not be back on for a while. Wouldn't want to keep anyone waiting :kagawa


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> But it's only Mike Hero. I mean, would anyone really miss him, really??
> 
> I'll make my pick now as I may not be back on for a while. Wouldn't want to keep anyone waiting :kagawa


feel free to make ur selection


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

And PM the next guy too


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES! My selection isn't picked. I'll pick now!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Edge and Angle so far. I'm feeling confident with my picks!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I now see what DiabeticDave is potentially trying to do. Kane and Abyss, eh? :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I now see what DiabeticDave is potentially trying to do. Kane and Abyss, eh? :hmm:


I was planning to do something like that, but Kane was picked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I now see what DiabeticDave is potentially trying to do. Kane and Abyss, eh? :hmm:


Haha...yeah i just noticed that...either Kane vs Abyss which would be pretty damn awesome or put them as the "New Brothers of Destruction"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Edge and Angle so far. I'm feeling confident with my picks!


Edge..not a bad pick at all...I was thinking about him earlier which is ironic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Edge..not a bad pick at all...I was thinking about him earlier which is ironic


Trying to pick guys that will work in pretty much any match. As I'll need it, we'll be scraping the barrel with the picks soon!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

There's no fooling you guys is there :lmao

It will blow your mind.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Trying to pick guys that will work in pretty much any match. As I'll need it, we'll be scraping the barrel with the picks soon!


You stole my next pick you bastard! :cussin:

Looks like I gotta hope nobody takes my second choice for my 3rd pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You stole my next pick you bastard! :cussin:
> 
> Looks like I gotta hope nobody takes my second choice for my 3rd pick.


Sorry dude. You know how I feel now when Bryan was taken. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sorry dude. You know how I feel now when Bryan was taken. :lol


I was hoping for E&C vs The Hardy Boyz one last time. Oh well still got plenty of good people out there even if most of you say there isn't.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn Takers Revenge taking one of my picks. 

Flair and Dusty are great picks :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sting, Batista, Edge gone. Damn im fucked haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait until we're all setting our cards up. The picks are interesting!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ABH, The Ratman, Cloverleaf and Obby are all online :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Dwayne. Had to decide between Rhodes and Race on that pick. Eventually decided on Rhodes obviously.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Looks like I may have to go with some different picks at this rate.... Still got most of the ones I want left though


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake ABH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol sorry man. I've had that same feeling many times already too :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Triple H Vs Rey Mysterio :mark:

2006 Rumble Memories.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Got two picks in mind right now. Give me like 5 min to think it out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just for the record, ABH did you choose Rey Mysterio Sr or Jr? lol jk ;-D

Nah im guessing you went for the younger one

And that's a good pick, i wanted Rey. As for Dusty...Flair vs Dusty was always a classic battle! Good pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rey Mysterio has gone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Triple H Vs Rey Mysterio :mark:
> 
> 2006 Rumble Memories.


Exactly :mark:

And yes Chan it is Rey Jnr I've picked haha.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DAMNIT  Rey Mysterio was one of the 5 I had on my list.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah the last two with Rey and Dusty actually were on my radar. Damn!!! :hogan2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully with my next 2 picks I can get the 2 people I really want. If I do I should have a stacked top 4 picks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cloverleaf offline now :kobe5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DAMMIT, I KNEW ORTON WOULDN'T LAST ANY LONGER, DAMN IT RATMAN, DAMMIT.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm scared that if I pick Road Warrior Animal, someone else will pick Hawk just to throw me off :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> I'm scared that if I pick Road Warrior Animal, someone else will pick Hawk just to throw me off :side:


I don't think so. What use is Hawk by himself? Plus when your next pick comes up you will have 2 in a row.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> I'm scared that if I pick Road Warrior Animal, someone else will pick Hawk just to throw me off :side:


Now, there's an idea.. :troll


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> DAMMIT, I KNEW ORTON WOULDN'T LAST ANY LONGER, DAMN IT RATMAN, DAMMIT.


Orton was my third pick as of last night but Edge was already taken. Sorry but Orton was next in line rton2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Orton was my third pick as of last night but Edge was already taken. Sorry but Orton was next in line rton2


I guess seeing as I got Edge, it's a fair deal. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I guess seeing as I got Edge, it's a fair deal. :lol


Having Edge and Orton on the same roster would have been great though


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WHY PICK ORTON?!?! :cuss:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have no idea who I'm going to be choosing in the next few picks. My list is going down pretty fast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jake Roberts and Ambrose gone? Man, this is getting tough!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And back comes Dwayne with another kick in the balls. I thought Ambrose would drop a little further if I'm honest. Damn.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn obby is offline now, we could gotten 5 or 6 more picks done right away


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And my next 2 picks are still out there along with their backup.

That'll be sweet if this trend keeps going.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BOOM

I just shocked the world


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> BOOM
> 
> I just shocked the world


Sorry mate...you need to pick two others lol 

There will be another member taking over his roster since he was banned. His roster is not for grabs either way.

The Jake Roberts pick was excellent.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

SON OF A BITCH.

FUCK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol

They're dropping like flies!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby you still got two damn good picks...two great potentially tag teams with steiners vs. road warriors


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dwayne I HATE YOU  THAT WAS BOTH OF MY PICKS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ique2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol Dwayne are you reading my list? First Ambrose and now Regal gone?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> ique2


WILLIAM REGAL, YOU SON OF A...

Nice choice man. :$


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Regal...nice...was hoping though he was gonna be around in the late rounds...can't go wrong with a wrestling match against Regal that is for sure!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure whether to go Taker vs Ambrose or Ambrose vs Regal.

It's a nice problem to have though :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Not sure whether to go Taker vs Ambrose or Ambrose vs Regal.
> 
> It's a nice problem to have though :kobe3


Two blockbuster matches right there. Will definitely get you a ton of votes, lucky lucky!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Not sure whether to go Taker vs Ambrose or Ambrose vs Regal.
> 
> It's a nice problem to have though :kobe3


My two cents..depends on who else you draft lol 

But either would be nice...i'm kinda marking for Ambrose vs Regal though lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> My two cents..depends on who else you draft lol
> 
> But either would be nice...i'm kinda marking for Ambrose vs Regal though lol


I probably will go with Ambrose v Regal as long as the guy I want as Taker's opponent goes under the radar and doesn't get picked Hutz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> I probably will go with Ambrose v Regal as long as the guy I want as Taker's opponent goes under the radar and doesn't get picked Hutz


But Taker vs Ambrose would be good as well...it's a first time match so that would get some votes on that merit too


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Taker vs Ambrose happened like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Clover is kicking it old school with his roster. Should be an interesting card (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RATMAN YOU'RE KILLING ME, FIRST RANDY ORTON, NOW GOLDBERG?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bruno and Goldberg were the two guys I had in my head to choose from to be Taker's opponent :kenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm literally screwed. My list is down to like three people.  Time to get some backups!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am surprised no one picked up Goldberg before I did. Glad I have him, he's a fucking beast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dammit, Christian's gone!

I was thinking about doing Christian vs Edge!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I am surprised no one picked up Goldberg before I did. Glad I have him, he's a fucking beast.


He was my next pick! I thought everyone had forgot about him, but sadly, not.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, but Captain Charisma is off the board. 

I was surprised Goldberg dropped that low. Never a great worker but a big draw, I had a feeling Dwayne was trying to get Taker/Goldberg when he mentioned something about a big name dropping earlier.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got lots of ideas. The hardest part is guessing who's going to be picked first. Should I gamble and pick someone else, and risk someone else picking them or do I pick them now and probably lose out on one of the bigger stars.

That's why I picked Abyss so early, and Kane. Didn't want to risk someone else picking them and got them in the bag.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm doing; getting BIG DRAWS as he top 2-3 matches and then basing the rest of the card off of WORKRATE!*.

The old WCW tactic :clap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid picks..nice Bruno selection! I had him in mind and no surprise he's gone this early. As for Goldberg and Christian both are nice as well..i was hoping to nab Goldberg but he's off the list now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope Takers Revenge comes back on soon. We have been on a role with the Draft today!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really concerned my next pick will give away who I want after, then someone will pick them.

WHY IS THIS SO HARD?!?! :cuss:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I hope Takers Revenge comes back on soon. We have been on a role with the Draft today!


Fastest set of picks i've seen on drafts i've been on lol :cool2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy with my pick of Christian, even though I had others ahead of him I'm feeling pretty good about it. This is 2005 over as fuck Christian we're talking about too, all the 'peeps' will come to my show :lol Hell, maybe I'll even pick Tomko to go alongside him (cos no one's picking Tomko surely?) :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Question? Does the valet pick have to be the last pick or can we pick at anytime? And can we pick someone who could wrestle and be a valet?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Tomko Vs Cena main event.

BUYRATES.

There's like 3 or 4 guys who we're waiting on every single fucking time. FUCK.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NOOOOOOO CHRISTIAN IS GONE :bron3 

Knew I should have taken him when I had the chance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really hoping no-one takes my next pick. He's slipped under the radar well so far..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Question? Does the valet pick have to be the last pick or can we pick at anytime? And can we pick someone who could wrestle and be a valet?


You can pick the valet at any time. I would also like to know if they are allowed to wrestle though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys..valets/managers can't wrestle sorry 

You can pick them anytime instead of a wrestler...up to you or wait til the 21st selection....Some prefer to pick a manager/valet for example around 10th pick and pick a wrestler the 21st pick, up to you


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCK I WAS TAKING AMBROSE. Really thought he'd last until my next selection. Nice to come home and find things picking up a bit.

Oh and since Mike apparently missed his second pick, is he now gone?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey guys..valets/managers can't wrestle sorry
> 
> You can pick them anytime instead of a wrestler...up to you or wait til the 21st selection....Some prefer to pick a manager/valet for example around 10th pick and pick a wrestler the 21st pick, up to you


How bout two managers then?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike has Punk but it seems he has no real interest :kobe2

And Chode had Sting and Lesnar, I think we should have 14 entrants and find a way to raffle off them three wrestlers with some kind of guessing competition or something :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Mike has Punk but it seems he has no real interest :kobe2
> 
> And Chode had Sting and Lesnar, I think we should have 14 entrants and find a way to raffle off them three wrestlers with some kind of guessing competition or something :side:


Yeah, I agree. Losing Sting and Lesnar is a massive hit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shotgun Punk :side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> How bout two managers then?


Sure..you may pick more than one manager...keep in mind the second manager will replace a regular wrestler although you could technically put the manager in the ring in this case. Hope i make sense!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> FUCK I WAS TAKING AMBROSE. Really thought he'd last until my next selection. Nice to come home and find things picking up a bit.
> 
> Oh and since Mike apparently missed his second pick, is he now gone?


He's still in this for now...as for Chod he has no choice..been permabanned lol

I'm working on a backup plan towards getting some members interested in perhaps filling in some roles so we can stay at 16. Worst case scenario we could have a 3 way face off but i'd like it to remain even, if possible.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Or you could get the mod in this section to think of three numbers between 1-14 and we each guess a number, the winning three entrants get to choose one of the three wrestlers? :mark:

Or your way is just fine too :side: :kobe3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hell, anything to put Sting, Lesnar and potentially Punk back on the board. Though I'm happy to try and keep it at 16 entrants too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Or you could get the mod in this section to think of three numbers between 1-14 and we each guess a number, the winning three entrants get to choose one of the three wrestlers? :mark:
> 
> Or your way is just fine too :side: :kobe3


If you manage to get Sting, we're all screwed. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If you manage to get Sting, we're all screwed. :lol


:hendo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Believe someone else is coming in to inherit Sting and Lesnar


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Or you could get the mod in this section to think of three numbers between 1-14 and we each guess a number, the winning three entrants get to choose one of the three wrestlers? :mark:
> 
> Or your way is just fine too :side: :kobe3


Let's see first if we get any replacements. 

Remember guys...if you beat ur opponent's ppv card..you get to select one of his talents if you want, but drop one of urs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would love to get Sting haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i think we all would like sting and lesnar :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I can live without Sting and probably Lesnar. Would rather have Punk, out of the three. 

DwayneAustin has the GOAT roster right now with Taker, Regal, and Ambrose. ABH is in nice shape with GAME and Mysterio.

Actually scratch that. Pretty much everyone has a nice roster at this point. I'm just most jealous of the aforementioned folks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish Takers Revenge would come on! This suspense is killing me!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish Takers Revenge would come on! This suspense is killing me!


So far the draft selections are looking interesting.

I updated the "Draft" thread and we have a replacement for Chode, Blake"Pure"Holyman..welcome aboard..he has Sting and Lesnar on his roster with as well as 18 other draft picks... (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's lucky getting Sting and Lesnar, two great picks!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The odds of me getting who I want for my 3rd and 4th picks are getting higher and higher with each pick! :cheer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This waiting and suspense is awful.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Boys. I was at Baseball Practice


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nick Bockwinkle. Interesting pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys i'm going to step out for a few hours. If by chance the draft gets to Mike Hero...unless he's choosen...feel free to skip him and go to the next person. I'm going to give Hero til tonight around 10 pm central to PM me...if i dont hear from him, i'll replace him with someone else who can be more active on the draft. 

Thanks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES! I got AJ Styles. Phew!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im trying to work something out with Bockwinkel involved. Not 100% sure what though. Only thinking 2 picks ahead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Surprised AJ Snuck under the radar to be honest. Thought more people would be after him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Surprised AJ Snuck under the radar to be honest. Thought more people would be after him.


Ur in luck. He was my pick..no joke...i just thought Owen Hart would have been a bit more interesting mix in my roster 

And guys..Mike Hero did message me...his picks...Thanks Hero.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good pick Forth Wall. He was in my top 3 to choose next.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> Im trying to work something out with Bockwinkel involved. Not 100% sure what though. Only thinking 2 picks ahead


I like ur old school classic feel...there's actually plenty of guys i can think of that would be a good match for him, even some modern day ones against him ur forgetting about lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im just trying to be as discreet as possible. I have a plan lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh i just thought of someone from WCW who could blend in well with Nick lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I know who your talking about. Maybe?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I think I know who your talking about. Maybe?


The guy has a bunch of wrestling moves and i think he can put on a clinic with Nick lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Good pick Forth Wall. He was in my top 3 to choose next.


Thanks, man. Was so lucky he wasn't chosen. Got something good planned for him if the next picks don't go, hopefully they don't!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Ur in luck. He was my pick..no joke...i just thought Owen Hart would have been a bit more interesting mix in my roster
> 
> And guys..Mike Hero did message me...his picks...Thanks Hero.


Are you going to put up his picks then? 

5 or 6 more picks (depending if hero is doing 2 when his turn comes) until mine and both people i'm going for still out there! Hopefully I can take 1 then by time my next pick comes 2 picks later the other one is still out there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's online....i'm thinking he'll post his 2 picks...and also PM me with another list.

If he doesn't post his picks soon i'll do so for him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really hope my top 2 guys dont get picked up. One is probably forgotten and the other one will get picked up soon. Lets hope not.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good pick of Mr.Perfect Dave, I thought about taking him last round but I just wasn't sure of what to do with him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Mr. Fucking Perfect...son of a bitch...was definitely my pick for next round...what do you know


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I was considering Mr Perfect too. But I had no idea what match I'd put him in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright Hero, put your 2 picks up so we can keep this thing moving at a good pace!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Good pick of Mr.Perfect Dave, I thought about taking him last round but I just wasn't sure of what to do with him.


I really couldn't decide between him and the other guy I want. I have a better back up plan for Curt so that's what swung it in the end. I imagine the other guy will get picked though, unfortunately.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Question, can we take women and use them as wrestlers if we want to?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Takers Revenge's roster definitely has a nice classic feel to it. 

Should have guessed Owen wouldn't last until my next pick. ALMOST MY TURN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Question, can we take women and use them as wrestlers if we want to?


But of course!!

I already chose for Mike Hero...i thought he was going to so i waited but i dont see him online...so next~!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn it, Beast


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Evan with dat takeaway. Owen and Piper were my next two picks. Not to worry though. Draft board's still looking okay.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

MIKE HERO YOU MOTHERFUCKER!!

Dolph Ziggler :cuss:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike Hero trolling everyone. He's not even here and yet he's still picking up good picks. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn it. I was going to take Roman Reigns, he was my next pick, I though Roman Reigns vs The Rock or Goldberg would have been great matches.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Surprised Reigns went before Rollins, since Rollins has more matches to go by. Though I guess Reigns has bigger star potential.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rollins and reigns was something I was thinking about as 3 and 4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stop putting the names of potential picks into other people's heads, ABH :side:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Think Blake jumped ahead of Awsmash.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Think Blake jumped ahead of Awsmash.


Oh, i'm sorry. It's 02:00 midnight here and i was waiting for hour and half. For some strange reason i thought that i was after Hero, so i fucked things up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's ok, I doubt Smash was going to pick O'Haire anyway so you'll probably be fine. O'Haire was someone I was looking at for the later rounds, his brief devil's advocate gimmick back in 2003 could have been huge so I was going to try and utilize that. Obviously beaten to the punch lol.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I love how after every pick someone says that was their next pick. Roman Reigns ina early round is shocking.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I love how after every pick someone says that was their next pick. Roman Reigns ina early round is shocking.


Haha thats how it goes I guess


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The 2 people left to pick before me need to get going.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for Awsmash. Soon as he picks, I've got mine ready. Assuming he doesn't pick Yoshi Tatsu before me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Mike Hero trolling everyone. He's not even here and yet he's still picking up good picks. :lol


:lmao too funny yet true! the guy is out yet picks some damn good talents lol...to his defense he messaged me a big list so we're good to go if he's up later just incase lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Oh, i'm sorry. It's 02:00 midnight here and i was waiting for hour and half. For some strange reason i thought that i was after Hero, so i fucked things up.


It's ok...small mistake..im sure Awsmash wasn't going to select O'Haire just yet...unless i'm wrong lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> It's ok...small mistake..im sure Awsmash wasn't going to select O'Haire just yet...unless i'm wrong lol


With all the big names left, i'm sure he wasn't.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple of guys I was looking at are now off the board - Henry and Aries. Was also thinking of British Bulldog but not this early.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

A little surprised none of you got to Aries before me. Aries will be a damn good addition to my roster though. Now my 4th pick just needs to not be picked in the next two picks and hes mine.

EDIT: Got him. Now to hope nobody takes the 2 opponents I had in mind for him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Andre gone. My picks are dropping like flies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit i wanted British Bulldog~!! And the Andre pick was great..surprised he wasn't chosen earlier.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Andre was someone I thought about. If bulldog went him and who I was going to have face were my next picks. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn, the BURRUTT BURRUGE is gone :sad:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Had Aries high on my board, just thought he'd be around for a while. That's okay, because I got two good big men.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Vader was a great call....fuck...oh well...back to the drawing board for me :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Blake is online :mark:

I swear to god there's two picks until me... If my guy gets picked...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn sucks Vader is gone that was my next pick!

Vader vs Andre The Giant would have been insane!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BLAKE! MAKE YOUR PICK !


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HENRY vs VADER :mark::mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I would have really liked Vader. Henry vs Vader would probably be pretty awesome.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Aries and Barrett gone. Would have liked to have them on my roster.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Henry and aries would have been sweet. Have four in mind. Hoping none of them are taken but I suspect they will be.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Henry, Aries, British Bulldog, Barrett, Andre the Giant and Vader all gone.
> 
> I've only missed a few hours, WTF.


Totally meant to post that in here. :argh:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

& Blake takes Sheamus; surprised he lasted that long TBH.

COME ON AWSMASH YOU BASTARD :lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As Jr would say "Business is 'bout to pick up!!!"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> & Blake takes Sheamus; surprised he lasted that long TBH.
> 
> COME ON AWSMASH YOU BASTARD :lol.


I would have gone with Sheamus as a pick but I honestly didn't know what I'd do with him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would have gone with Sheamus as a pick but I honestly didn't know what I'd do with him.


There's a ton of stars that i like but as you mention there's some that currently don't fit my strategy ...then again toward the last 5 wrestlers it'll be fun to see who's scraping the bottom of the barrel...you'll have guys like Disco Inferno and Santino up for grabs lol

Shaemus was an interesting choice..good big man!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would have gone with Sheamus as a pick but I honestly didn't know what I'd do with him.


LOL, i was using the "search" option of my browser and it took me like 5-10 minutes to pick a big star that could fit in my roster and is still free. :snrub


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> There's a ton of stars that i like but as you mention there's some that currently don't fit my strategy ...then again toward the last 5 wrestlers it'll be fun to see who's scraping the bottom of the barrel...you'll have guys like Disco Inferno and Santino up for grabs lol
> 
> Shaemus was an interesting choice..good big man!


Santino can actually wrestle though, if I get rid of the comedy gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> LOL, i was using the "search" option of my browser and it took me like 5-10 minutes to pick a big star that could fit in my roster and is still free. :snrub


He's a good grab...having a big man like him could make some matches fun


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I am definitely gonna have to invent wrestlers by round 10. I wish I could see Bret's Top 1000 list for help, this is gonna be impossible


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I am definitely gonna have to invent wrestlers by round 10. I wish I could see Bret's Top 1000 list for help, this is gonna be impossible


Yeah, the later rounds are going to be the hardest parts. Might try and dig out some people that are 'decent' at least. Don't want to end up with Ryder or Santino.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got some sleeper picks handy. Hoping no-one picks them. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If my second choice for Andre's opponent gets drafted elsewhere I have no idea who ill throw against him. 

I got a few people im looking at for my 6th pick though so no set person in mind there yet.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've got some sleeper picks handy. Hoping no-one picks them. :side:


I seriously thought Ambrose would be a sleeper pick, but we saw how fast he was snapped up. 

I'm surprised at how stoked I am for getting Vader and Henry. They were both behind Piper and Owen (and Ambrose and Reigns for that matter) on my board.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I seriously thought Ambrose would be a sleeper pick, but we saw how fast he was snapped up.
> 
> I'm surprised at how stoked I am for getting Vader and Henry. They were both behind Piper and Owen (and Ambrose and Reigns for that matter) on my board.


Yeah, I was hoping to snap up Ambrose, but he went so quick.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Concur on the thoughts about Ambrose. I did think he'd go kinda early but I was expecting late third round. Ended up being late second round wasn't it?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ambrose

I reckon Awsmash is probably still in bed. Damn Australia with its different time zones


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> :ambrose
> 
> I reckon Awsmash is probably still in bed. Damn Australia with its different time zones



I am so affected by this game, but yet i gotta go to sleep while Awsmash will probably wake up soon. :jcole


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

He's going to be in bed for quite a while then, it's 5:30 AM down there I do believe.

We REALLY should find out a quicker way to do this, I'm anxious to piece of card together as I have everything kind of mapped down to the tee at this point.

Blake, if you have to go to bed you should do up a list of guys you want (in order) and send it to Chan or something, that way the draft will keep on moving no matter what. That's what I'm gonna do when I go to sleep tonight I do believe.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's kinda slow but I'm not too bothered by how long the draft's taking, it's fun to discuss who's been picked and the whole 'game' would be over a lot quicker if we bashed the draft out in one night or whatever.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Preferably the draft lasts for another 25 years so new wrestlers are born and trained in time for Round 19. Otherwise I'm fucked


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HHH's kids will probably be running the WWE by then.

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Preferably the draft lasts for another 25 years so new wrestlers are born and trained in time for Round 19. Otherwise I'm fucked


Man, you have Taker, Ambrose and Regal. I'd love to have them picks! You're in a better place than a lot of us!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We'll likely be draining TNA and ROH's rosters by the time the late rounds come about. 

If Wes Briscoe gets picked :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Man, you have Taker, Ambrose and Regal. I'd love to have them picks! You're in a better place than a lot of us!


Key word is most. I'm very happy with Bret, Jeff Hardy, Andre and Aries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Key word is most. I'm very happy with Bret, Jeff Hardy, Andre and Aries.


Yeah, I'm happy with Angle, Edge and AJ Styles but I'd love to have frickin' Taker on my card!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Man, you have Taker, Ambrose and Regal. I'd love to have them picks! You're in a better place than a lot of us!


I like to complain :heskeymania


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, the later rounds are going to be the hardest parts. Might try and dig out some people that are 'decent' at least. Don't want to end up with Ryder or Santino.


just have a jobber battle royal lol :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I agree it will be difficult in the later rounds. I do have an idea that might help me out though lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> just have a jobber battle royal lol :clap


Should net me a few votes. (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I like to complain :heskeymania


You have one of the hardest decisions to make. Ambrose vs Taker or Ambrose vs Regal, I wouldn't be able to choose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Should net me a few votes. (Y)


hey nothing wrong with a few sympathy votes lol

it's interesting..we aren't even at the halfway mark..and it's super challenging. i think when we all get to around the 10-12th pick we'll know which rosters are more competitive than others..right now though it's anyone's ball game


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You have one of the hardest decisions to make. Ambrose vs Taker or Ambrose vs Regal, I wouldn't be able to choose.


Regal vs Ambrose would be awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Regal vs Ambrose would be awesome


It definitely would. Either would generate a lot of votes though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> hey nothing wrong with a few sympathy votes lol
> 
> it's interesting..we aren't even at the halfway mark..and it's super challenging. i think when we all get to around the 10-12th pick we'll know which rosters are more competitive than others..right now though it's anyone's ball game


If my next picks don't go, I could have a pretty decent roster. But if they go, I'm pretty screwed basically and will have to think something up, fast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE BEAST INCARNATE, DAMN YOU. I was going to get the Ultimate Warrior. Knew he wouldn't last any longer. Good pick!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I had a match in my mind for Ultimate Warrior. Not anymore :downing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista vs. Ultimate Warrior? Nice...i had Warrior in my top ten..oh well..gotta scratch him out now :-/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike Hero chose Brian Pillman...damn that's another great choice...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoping and praying DiabeticDave doesn't pick my next choice. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phew, wasn't going for Bobby Roode. Good choice though!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I see what you're going for Dave...Bobby Roode vs. Curt Hennig huh? Nice call*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really surprised that Bully Ray went under the radar so much. Considering he's the current TNA World Champ. He's hot right now and I can set up some good potential feuds.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Argh, Roode and Bully were on my list to potentially be picked next. Good choices. All the TNA guys flying off the board now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh man...

If Takers Revenge gets online soon we can finish this round like THAT. Hell, I envision myself picking again today if he gets online soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Oh man...
> 
> If Takers Revenge gets online soon we can finish this round like THAT. Hell, I envision myself picking again today if he gets online soon.


Draft is moving pretty well now.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I see what you're going for Dave...Bobby Roode vs. Curt Hennig huh? Nice call*


I'm still not decided yet. Ziggler was my original opponent for Curt, but I still have another in mind. I thought Bobby would be picked pretty soon though so I had to get him now. Can't imagine my other choice will be picked yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Argh, Roode and Bully were on my list to potentially be picked next. Good choices. All the TNA guys flying off the board now.


Feel lucky to have grabbed Bully, seriously. Didn't think I'd do it, the hard part is coming up now. I have no idea who I'm picking next yet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Oh man...
> 
> If Takers Revenge gets online soon we can finish this round like THAT. Hell, I envision myself picking again today if he gets online soon.


Yes get that man online now. He was around about half an hour ago so he may be back soon. Still not 100& sure who I'm picking next, got 2 or 3 guys lined up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would have tried to pick Roode up ages ago if I had Triple H. Dream match right there.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Exactly what I had been thinking, though HHH/Rey is a program I've always wanted to see so happy to have both of them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> ^ Exactly what I had been thinking, though HHH/Rey is a program I've always wanted to see so happy to have both of them.


HHH/Rey is a good match too. Think you'll do well with that on your card.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would have tried to pick Roode up ages ago if I had Triple H. Dream match right there.


Yeah. I felt I needed some star power though. The guys I have in mind aren't really top guys, and none of Kane, Abyss or Curt really became a top star. Bobby has (in TNA)

I've always thought a Roode V Orton match would be great too. Similar styles, would be a good watch for 'wrestling' fans.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FUCK 

LOD vs The Dudleyz is RUINED


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, three of TNA's best are gone. Four if count Abyss (I dont').

Maybe a bunch of people will be online for Raw so we can get through another round.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> FUCK
> 
> LOD vs The Dudleyz is RUINED


Sorry man. :$


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Since I didn't get an answer to this before, Can we draft women to wrestle on the show too?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yeah. I felt I needed some star power though. The guys I have in mind aren't really top guys, and none of Kane, Abyss or Curt really became a top star. Bobby has (in TNA)
> 
> I've always thought a Roode V Orton match would be great too. Similar styles, would be a good watch for 'wrestling' fans.


Roode vs Orton would be pretty dope.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Since I didn't get an answer to this before, Can we draft women to wrestle on the show too?


You must of missed it, he said of course you can.



Chan Hung said:


> But of course!!
> 
> I already chose for Mike Hero...i thought he was going to so i waited but i dont see him online...so next~!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahh I missed that post all together.

Well that will come in handy. Got the perfect dream match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Since I didn't get an answer to this before, Can we draft women to wrestle on the show too?


You can most definitely choose women to wrestle...

Also...you could technically choose a manager to wrestle BUT..that means he would have to replace a wrestler you choose..otherwise he/she can only manage.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gah, thought I was ready to pick but then Taker's Revenge chose someone who's already off the board. fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*EDIT:

I noticed Takersrevenge accidently picked Benoit who already was chosen. Mistakes do happen but thats why we should be cautious of not picking someone taken lol...i posted on the first page of the "DRAFT PAGE" all the updated picks.

Let's go forward and when Takersrevenge returns he can pick someone else. Or do you guys think we should give him an hour? I'm all ears...lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that's fine by me. Last I checked he was still online so hopefully he can rectify his mistake soon.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody PM him :bully


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Gah, thought I was ready to pick but then Taker's Revenge chose someone who's already off the board. fpalm


Don't worry, I doubt he will steal Garrett Bischoff from you when he realizes Benoit is off the board.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takersrevenge is online...just wait a bit guys


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Boys. It will be fixed in a second


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ No worries..disregard my PM Takers Revenge


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

There all fixed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good Choice on Samoa Joe, ABH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks man. This was my toughest pick so far, quite a few guys I wanted were picked up already. There was someone else I was extremely close to picking but then backed out. There was another guy that was close and I'm now genuinely shocked he's dropped this far. I'll let you know who I mean when he's picked up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I demand to know how ABH broke into my house and stole my list


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, Joe was one of my next two picks. Had a Samoa vs Samoa idea lined up. Scratch that, then.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:joe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks man. This was my toughest pick so far, quite a few guys I wanted were picked up already. There was someone else I was extremely close to picking but then backed out. There was another guy that was close and I'm now genuinely shocked he's dropped this far. I'll let you know who I mean when he's picked up.


You'll be able to set some good matches up with Joe. I was considering him earlier for a next pick, thought it wouldn't be much longer until he was eventually picked!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd also like to know when he gave the list to The Ratman. Unreal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah Joe can work with anybody, face or heel too. 

RVD now gone, kinda surprised he dropped this low but then kinda not aswell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Joe and RVD are gone...can't say i'm surprised...one thing i've noticed is in this draft a lot more younger generational stars being grabbed...not that it's necessarily a bad thing...just surprised a lot of the more established old schoolers are still around lol But, either way...draft's getting interesting and as JR would say "Business is 'bout to pick up!"

I'll comment on the Jerry Lawler pick...some may hate him, but no denying the guy was mega over in his heyday...good choice on Lawler.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Surprised RVD was available this long. But damn I'll take him, lot of guys can have a good match with him. I like my pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DAMN. RVD was next in line! They're dropping like flies!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 4 should be dubbed 'the TNA round'. A ton of guys from there have been picked in this one. Good point made by Chan, mostly attitude era onward talent been picked so far, apart from a few exceptions. I'm definitely looking to get some older guys in later down the line though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

was planning to take RVD. Was thinking everyone forgot him or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Round 4 should be dubbed 'the TNA round'. A ton of guys from there have been picked in this one. Good point made by Chan, mostly attitude era onward talent been picked so far, apart from a few exceptions. I'm definitely looking to get some older guys in later down the line though.


Yeah def should be dubbed "TNA Round" lol :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Problem with RVD is he can't play a heel. I like guys who can do both.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Problem with RVD is he can't play a heel. I like guys who can do both.


True but I think he is a real good face


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> True but I think he is a real good face


Oh yeah for sure.

I got my next 2 picks all lined up. Not sure if either of them would be Andre's opponent but time will tell based off the rest of the people I get.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Oh i can think of a good number who would be quality opponents for Andre!!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> DAMN. RVD was next in line! They're dropping like flies!


Same here. Had an ECW Originals match lined up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone go bug Cloverleaf to make his pick. Maybe I can pick again tonight if we hurry up!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

He from England so he probably sleeping now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> He from England so he probably sleeping now


If he is in england than it's probably like 1:24 am...so yeah unless he's partying he's probably asleep lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> He from England so he probably sleeping now


I'm from England, but I'm watching RAW like a true fan. 

Well, mainly Summer Rae's legs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Same here. We're hardcore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'm from England, but I'm watching RAW like a true fan.
> 
> Well, mainly Summer Rae's legs.


Them damn legs are (Y):clap


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone seen Dolph Ziggler live tweeting RAW?? Pretty funny. 

I usually find the live tweets more entertaining than the show. Renee Young and Scott Hall both usually rather entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Scott Hall has learned to use the internet often lately lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn i was gonna pick Scott Hall next round lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Extremely surprised that I got The Dynamite Kid in the 4th round.. he's probably the best in-ring worker of all time. Just have to find him an opponent. Still not sure about Mankind/Hollywood Hogan WCW Championship main event. I think it could work as a Hardcore Match, not sure though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm liking ABH and The Ratman's picks the best at the moment. 

Hurry up Obby :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D

I've spent a good amount of time today working on my potential card. I've finally got my ideal one set up, with 2 backups for everyone in case they're picked.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as I get who I want to face Andre I should be all set. That's the only problem with the guy is he's so big and powerful that most from the modern era would get killed by him.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Will everyone stop taking my picks :cuss:

Ziggler, RVD now Big Show unk3


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

FUCK. JBL IS GONE.

Cloverleaf & ABH are both online :mark:.

FUCK! NOW DIBIASE!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still not sure who to have as Taker's opponent. I should have chosen Goldberg as my second pick and risked Ambrose/Regal for the third/fourth round :downing


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple of my backups are gone but my main guys still on the board. There's someone still around that I can't believe hasn't been picked yet, though he's not one of my first choice picks either.

Where's Ratman gone?! He was here a moment ago I swear.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goldberg vs. Ryback :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

FUCK! ANOTHER ONE OF MY GUYS!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ratman you're building up quite the roster, a lot of starpower there.

'The Gold Standard' is off the board everybody.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Taker's Revenge is online :mark:.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ratman you're building up quite the roster, a lot of starpower there.
> 
> 'The Gold Standard' is off the board everybody.


Thanks lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, I've got to wait for Chan to come on. He better not take my pick! :side:

A lot of starpower has gone in the last few picks, wow. Really need to get some more backups ready after this next pick!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Once Chan picks, we'll blow through him, Fourth Wall, Dave, Hero (Chan has his picks), & myself within like 15 minutes .

Then we'll have to wait 4 hours for Awsmash to wake up :lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Once Chan picks, we'll blow through him, Fourth Wall, Dave, Hero (Chan has his picks), & myself within like 15 minutes .
> 
> Then we'll have to wait 4 hours for Awsmash to wake up :lol.


Damn timezones, I hate 'em!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE TRADES :lol.

My next pick is going to be so ridiculous, but it's going to make sense in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shelton and El Generico gone. You bastards


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Shelton and El Generico gone. You bastards


Get ready to scrape the barrel soon. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE TRADES :lol.


This is something I was thinking of, would be kinda cool. If we ever do another one it could work.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I say we should to be able to do it anyways.

Hypothetically if somebody like DwayneAustin couldn't find an opponent for the Undertaker, he could try and trade Regal & Ambrose for another megastar (not that he would do that, again hypothetical) and just part with one of his last picks in the process to even it up so that everyone has the same amount of guys.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah it could be done, I was thinking more along the line of trading picks. So for example, let's say I was behind DwayneAustin in the draft order and I was sure he was going to take Daniel Bryan, I could trade with the guy above him and give him my original pick and an extra pick later on in return for his. Just like the NFL draft.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

I would trade Sting anytime. I just don't know what to do with him. :reus3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello there, Blake :brodgers

Perhaps we can come up with some sort of arrangement? :brodgers


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I fucking KNEW that was going to happen :lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Hello there, Blake :brodgers
> 
> Perhaps we can come up with some sort of arrangement? :brodgers


BLAKE, PLEASE DON'T DO IT. If he gets Sting, we're done for!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Blake, would you trade Sting for the Road Warriors hypothetically?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems like there's competition for Sting's services.

Blake could probably get a really good package for him.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

First of all, we are not sure is it possible to trade but.. 

Dwayne, i could give you Sting, but Sir Regal would be left without opponent. :brodgers

Let me hear your offers, hypothetically. :brodgers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't want Sting. However whoever has Goldberg or Vader are people that perhaps id like to talk to.

But only for the right price.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> First of all, we are not sure is it possible to trade but..
> 
> Dwayne, i could give you Sting, but Sir Regal would be left without opponent. :brodgers
> 
> Let me hear your offers, hypothetically. :brodgers


Sting for Ambrose? Are you insane?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish Chan would come on. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> First of all, we are not sure is it possible to trade but..
> 
> Dwayne, i could give you Sting, but Sir Regal would be left without opponent. :brodgers
> 
> Let me hear your offers, hypothetically. :brodgers


I'm sure I could find Regal another opponent if, hypothetically, Ambrose should find his way onto your card :brodgers


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sting for Ambrose? Are you insane?


Hypothetically. :brodgers 
(if i had Sting traded for Ambrose, and someone picked the ONLY guy left who could actually make a dream match with Ambrose i would be fucked to the end of the game and i would probably break something irl. Sometimes the risk is worth, but my luck screws me very often, so.. 



> I am still taking offers hypothetically, and when Chan is back he would break all of our hopes. :balo2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I don't want Sting. However whoever has Goldberg or Vader are people that perhaps id like to talk to.
> 
> But only for the right price.


Vader isn't going anywhere. Sorry.

I already forgot who took Shelton, but good pick. He was definitely among my next four or so picks. I'm also really surprised Ryback went this high. RYBACK RULES, THOUGH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

jUST GOT HERE GUYS, COMPUTER WAS DOWN, SORRY!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> jUST GOT HERE GUYS, COMPUTER WAS DOWN, SORRY!


MAKE YOUR PICK, I'VE BEEN DYING HERE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I already forgot who took Shelton, but good pick. He was definitely among my next four or so picks. I'm also really surprised Ryback went this high. RYBACK RULES, THOUGH.


Shelton has come to the ABH roster and I've got some good ideas for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Shelton has come to the ABH roster and I've got some good ideas for him.


Shelton is a really good pick. He should have won a World Title in his career to be honest. He was awesome in Money in the Bank matches.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I don't want Sting. However whoever has Goldberg or Vader are people that perhaps id like to talk to.
> 
> But only for the right price.


Goldberg for who?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Argh, Rick Rude gone. I was looking at him, good pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, time to decide which one I should go for, for this next pick...tough decision!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Argh, Rick Rude gone. I was looking at him, good pick.


Yeah ....a lot of good picks had gone..i was looking at Mr. Perfect and him...but since he was taken i decided to go with a former top heel in Rick Rude


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, this decision was harder than I anticipated. I might just pick the guy I'm looking at, not sure what I'll do with him though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Went with Booker T, can't let a big name like that slip by.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Booker was the guy I kept saying I was surprised that he'd dropped that far. 5th round is pretty low for a six time world champion. I almost picked him up in round 4 before I shuffled my potential card a bit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I was going to do a Harlem Heat match, but wasn't planning to pick a tag team yet. No worries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Booker was the guy I kept saying I was surprised that he'd dropped that far. 5th round is pretty low for a six time world champion. I almost picked him up in round 4 before I shuffled my potential card a bit.


Yeah, I think it's a case of "What do I do with him?" I don't even know what to do with him, but having Booker on my card is a good thing, so I took the risk.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow like another 20 some pick before it comes to me again. I have a really good guy in mind and think would go great with my card. Hope no one takes him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Goldberg for who?


Provided we'd be allowed to even trade picks I think it'd depend on who I end up landing honestly. Cause if I miss out on 2 or 3 certain guys I might be fucked.

But I will get back to you soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*** WE can accept trades ...best done after the draft is over. I'll allow members 48 hours to trade/to PM each other..work out your own deal after draft ends...both parties PM me to agree on it...and it's a done deal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh crap, DwayneAustin you've got this, my friend.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah but now Blake knows Dwayne wants Sting and he can milk him dry. He might have to give up his whole card for him.

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah but now Blake knows Dwayne wants Sting and he can milk him dry. He might have to give up his whole card for him.
> 
> :HHH2


Just Taker and Sting on his card could probably bury us all. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably not going to do any trading personally. I'm crap at negotiating deals, so, yeah. :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The interesting thing about the whole scenario is the idea of a card with a ton of depth Vs a top heavy card.

For instance, Dwayne could try to break the bank with Taker-Sting / Taker-Cena / Taker-Rock / Taker-Goldberg etc, but will it make his card better if that means his co-main event is Brooklyn Brawler Vs Funaki :lol.

Hypothetically speaking, of course.

Where the fuck is DAVE, if he showed up then I could make my pick now assuming that MikeHero's pick is with Chan. Then maybe we can get all the way back to me, meaning 2 picks in one day :mark:. THIRD MAIN EVENT FTW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> The interesting thing about the whole scenario is the idea of a card with a ton of depth Vs a top heavy card.
> 
> For instance, Dwayne could try to break the bank with Taker-Sting / Taker-Cena / Taker-Rock / Taker-Goldberg etc, but will it make his card better if that means his co-main event is Brooklyn Brawler Vs Funaki :lol.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, of course.


Yeah, if someone sees something they like at the top of the card, regardless of the rest of it, they'll vote for it. Which is why I'm trying to go over my options and which guys should be the Main Event from my roster so far. It's a tough decision.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan will not be traded before anyone asks nor Chris Benoit. Others though may be for the right deal


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So far I have an underlying theme to my card; Ruthless Aggression Vs The Golden Era.

The FACE of the RA & PG Era John Cena Vs The Top Heel of the Rock N' Wrestling Connection Roddy Piper.

The Roided up freak of the Golden Era WARRIOR Vs The Roided up freak of the RA era Batista.

I have a third main event planned but it's a little... Different.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Daniel Bryan will not be traded before anyone asks nor Chris Benoit. Others though may be for the right deal


Bryan vs Benoit is GOAT. Don't blame you.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying to get as many "draws" on my card as possible for the time being TBH .

Don't know how effective it will be or how many people will vote for what they think would be a better wrestling match.... But I'm trying :lol.

The wrestling on half of my card is going to be great while the other half is going to be terrible (WARRIOR VS BATISTA). Oh well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Trying to get as many "draws" on my card as possible for the time being TBH .
> 
> Don't know how effective it will be or how many people will vote for what they think would be a better wrestling match.... But I'm trying :lol.
> 
> The wrestling on half of my card is going to be great while the other half is going to be terrible (WARRIOR VS BATISTA). Oh well.


I have no plan at all. I'm just picking some guys I think would be good draws/have good matches and when the draft is finished just going from there and looking over my options. I'll probably decide my Main Event before the draft is finished, but everything else will be left until it's over probably.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Booker T went before Stevie Ray?

What a disgrace.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've probably gone for a more wrestling orientated card than 'big draws', though HHH and Mysterio have always been very popular. I've got some exciting ideas lined up for my midcard, so hopefully it'll all come good in the end. Maybe I'll look for a big trade once my roster has settled.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I dont if i will trade, I do like all my picks and there be a good combination of matches I could do. Or i could trade someone for Sting, if he wanted any of mine but i dont know for know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> Booker T went before Stevie Ray?
> 
> What a disgrace.


:$


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HHH Vs Mysterio is the obvious choice for the main event ABH. 

ONCE IN A LIFETIME.

For me it's more or less picking one guy and then using the next pick on their opponent.

JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE MY NEXT PICK. Came to me in a dream. Not even joking, I wish I could make that shit up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh for sure, I'm pretty psyched to have those two go at it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> HHH Vs Mysterio is the obvious choice for the main event ABH.
> 
> ONCE IN A LIFETIME.
> 
> ...


Sleeper pick incoming. :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It'll be the shocker of the entire draft, you don't want to miss it.

I have an intense fear that somebody has the same idea as me so I have to act now instead of later. 

It's crazier than Sean O' Hair in the 3rd. Maybe :lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> *The interesting thing about the whole scenario is the idea of a card with a ton of depth Vs a top heavy card.
> 
> For instance, Dwayne could try to break the bank with Taker-Sting / Taker-Cena / Taker-Rock / Taker-Goldberg etc, but will it make h*is card better if that means his co-main event is Brooklyn Brawler Vs Funaki :lol.
> 
> *Hypothetically speaking, of course.*


Yeah some people may be banking on one or two top matches to be their way to victory..it could work...unless fans prefer a balanced ppv card overall..depends i guess lol

BTW , yes Mike did PM me his pics in advanced this time lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol Sean O'Haire in the third round was definitely a shock. I really loved that Devil's Advocate gimmick and wanted to pick him up but I expected him to still be around come round 15 or something.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sean O'Haire probably the biggest shock in the draft so far.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :$


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dave is online, isnt he next?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


>


I know who he is! I would have picked him, but he would have been even harder than Booker to find something for him. I'm not even sure what to do with Booker at the moment.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wish I could have had one of my top planned matches in Regal vs Mysterio :downing


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao was joking. Booker T was a much more sensible choice than Stevie Ray obviously. I would pick him down the road though, if I were you, as Harlem Heat were a pretty big time WCW team.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> :lmao was joking. Booker T was a much more sensible choice than Stevie Ray obviously. I would pick him down the road though, if I were you, as Harlem Heat were a pretty big time WCW team.


I probably will do, that's if no one else picks him up to troll me. :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Wish I could have had one of my top planned matches in Regal vs Mysterio :downing


Regal vs Ambrose though, man. :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry boys. Just got on. Made my pick now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sorry boys. Just got on. Made my pick now.


Morgan is an interesting pick!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Morgan is an interesting pick!


I honestly think he's the most under-utilised wrestler going. He has everything. He could be one of the hottest properties if used right.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> BTW , yes Mike did PM me his pics in advanced this time lol


Maybe go ahead and post those so we can keep this moving. I can picture Evan doing Brock's dance just waiting to make his pick. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I honestly think he's the most under-utilised wrestler going. He has everything. He could be one of the hottest properties if used right.


You bastard.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I honestly think he's the most under-utilised wrestler going. He has everything. He could be one of the hottest properties if used right.


There are a LOT of people here who would disagree with that :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan getting it done on the quick. Ready to see Evan's sleeper pick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought you guys forgot about Umaga. Damn i was gonna take him. Nice pick though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I thought you guys forgot about Umaga. Damn i was gonna take him. Nice pick though.


NOOOOO :cussin: I didnt forget about Umaga, in fact he was my next pick~!!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought it was far more likely that Umaga was going to be taken compared to his opponent.

I HOPE IT GETS BACK TO ME IN A FEW HOURS :mark:.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I had Umaga in my next 10 picks. I would have put him against Samoa Joe. Dat Samoan storyline.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I had Umaga in my next 10 picks. I would have put him against Samoa Joe. Dat Samoan storyline.


I might have had Umaga vs The Rock. Cousin vs Cousin lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I might have had Umaga vs The Rock. Cousin vs Cousin lol


Ooooooh. Roman Reigns vs Umaga vs The Rock vs Samoa Joe. SAMOAN ORGY.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BOB BACKLUND?

I THOUGHT HE WAS ALREADY TAKEN?!?!

THE FUCK HAPPENED?!?!?!?!

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. WOW. I FUCKED MYSELF OVER BIG TIME AND CROSSED BOB OFF MY BOARD.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought he was already picked to lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This meltdown :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I couldn't believe he wasn't taken! I was so happy when I saw that he was still on the board.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Steal of the draft thus far.

Awsmash KILLIN' IT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good pick...had thought about him earlier...nice take on Backlund!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha.. I still think The Dynamite Kid was though. I thought he would go in the first or second rounds because Bret Hart did call him the greatest in-ring performer of all time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Haha.. I still think The Dynamite Kid was though. I thought he would go in the first or second rounds because Bret Hart did call him the greatest in-ring performer of all time.


Yeah Dynamite Kid could put on great matches with a lot of people...i would have marked to seen Dynamite Kid vs Benoit lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah Dynamite Kid could put on great matches with a lot of people...i would have marked to seen Dynamite Kid vs Benoit lol


I was hoping to go for that.. I still have someone that can put on a great match against him though.

Just wondering, do Submission Matches count as one of the 2 gimmick matches?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Chan, check your PM's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I was hoping to go for that.. I still have someone that can put on a great match against him though.
> 
> Just wondering, do Submission Matches count as one of the 2 gimmick matches?


good question...it would count as a gimmick match.

matches like: triple threat, tag team title...would be ur common match.

Maybe i'll modify and say we can all do 3 gimmick matches.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Quite simply cannot believe I forgot about McMahon. 

That would have be a surefire huge main event for Austin, and I totally let it slide by :/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake for the suprise pick of Vince McMahon as wrestler~! lol....Interesting call.

Iwatchwrestling got a nice grab with Arn Anderson!! Good job.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

GAMBIT IS ONLINE :mark:.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus you guys stole all the good big powerhouses from me! I might be screwed with Andre's opponent.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lets get these picks going, can probably get a few more in tonight


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

EVERYBODY THAT GOES BEFORE ME IS ONLINE :mark:.

Just wait until you see UMAGA'S opponent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gambit with dem Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nice to have a tag team in place. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow...lots of picks...i'm about to head to sleep gang...but i wake up really early around 5:45 central/6:45 eastern :/ so if the picks get to me..which i doubt but you never know then i'll update asap


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going to school, so i'll be here after 4-5 hours. :$ :lol Cya, playas.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IT'S ALMOST ON YOU BLAKE! PM CHANG A GUY OR TWO ! 

DAMN IT HOLLYWOOD, WHERE ARE YOU?!?!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

My first two classes are IT, so basically i'll be still here.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> IT'S ALMOST ON YOU BLAKE! PM CHANG A GUY OR TWO !
> 
> DAMN IT HOLLYWOOD, WHERE ARE YOU?!?!


Sorry had to do some research for my 6th pick.

On a side note I know who my 7th and 8th picks will be if they get to me. If not it's not ruining anything though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yokozuna was BOSS.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It was between him and One Man Gang so I had to do a bit of comparing between the two to see who I would rather take.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry it took me that long, guys. Computer needed to do a disk check and reboot. BUT I GOT ARN AND TULLY NOW.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now I've got 3 main-events.. :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Dammit. Liger is off the board


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not kidding. I just penciled in Liger for one of my next singles competitors. Good call.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Liger/Dynamite Kid always had incredible matches. I'm thinking of pitting them two against each other.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dammit, iwatchwrestling picking up the Horsemen. That was totally my idea too. Good picks though. Umaga gone too, I was looking at him for my next pick. Great to see the draft is ticking on nicely.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, Umaga is a great choice. Would have loved to have him on my roster.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yokozuna was my next pick and I was sure noone would have him. I was wrong.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been trying to get some older talent in, like DiBiase, Yokozuna, Rick Rude etc but they've all been picked up before my turn so far. Still have some ideas up my sleeve though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my roster thus far. I haven't got any really old school talent though. Probably missed out on that, but my roster is pretty decent so far.

Angle, Edge, Styles, Bully and Booker can all be in great matches.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan, Jon Moxley is Dean Ambrose and he's already been picked. So Hero will have to take someone else.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a second rate roster. I'm not overly happy but we'll see what happens. 

Got some ideas that I hope pan out. It's doubtful though.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Hero drafted Jon Moxley.. that's Dean Ambrose from CZW. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He was trying to be sneaky drafting Jon Moxley. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If that had worked then my next picks would have been Mean Mark Callous, Terra Ryzing and The Prototype.

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If that had worked then my next picks would have been Mean Mark Callous, Terra Ryzing and The Prototype.
> 
> :HHH2


:lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If that had worked then my next picks would have been Mean Mark Callous, Terra Ryzing and The Prototype.
> 
> :HHH2


:jpl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking for some sleeper picks, to shock ya'll. :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

...?

Jon Moxley IS Dean Ambrose, who has already been taken.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

As of right now IMO the person with the weakest roster is Mike Hero. Hes got no major stars.

Granted my 2nd round pick was Hardy but dude has a cult following and that'll bring in some fans.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolmoxley

I'll take Leviathan, Jean-Paul Levesque, Issac Yankem, The Ringmaster, and the Blue Blazer.



> Granted my 2nd round pick was Hardy but dude has a cult following and that'll bring in some fans.


Same goes for Punk.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

But Punk is his only big star. To go with Hardy I have Bret who is canadas biggest draw and Andre who is probably the biggest draw ever.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

True that. He's got one star, and not really anyone to put him with.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

_Please don't flood in the selections thread._ :genius


I saved my ass by getting Vince, literally. Chan, we need more gimmick matches allowed. Like three.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I should mine as well take Razor Ramon, Diesel, Mr. America, and The Giant.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave has gone offline.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We need Chan back so that he can fix Mike's incorrect pick and allow the draft to flow smoothly.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Well ideally we want to get to the top of the draft and then back down around Chang's spot within the next 4-5 hours. Seems as if the hottest activity occurs late at night for me, as there were a flurry of picks in the 12-3 range last night.

If I make two picks everyday, I'm happy .


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Mike Hero picks Elizabeth as a manager....and doesn't have Macho Man! :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry guys i had no idea who ambrose real name was...I put on Hero's other selection with Ms. Elizabeth...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

DIABETIC DAVE IS ONLINE :mark:.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> DIABETIC DAVE IS ONLINE :mark:.


ANY SECOND NOW. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully he picks soon! I need to hit you all with a sleeper pick!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

If my guy gets picked I'm going to feel like absolute shit for NOT taking him .

Somebody message Dave PLZ.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's gone offline.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The two hour rule HAS to be in effect.. RIGHT?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well hes back online


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry boys. I thought it was still Mike's 5th pick (like after mine last night).

Picked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SLEEPER PICK INCOMING!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Booker and Goldust! :mark:

Also, Goldust has a pretty rich history. Partly the reason why I picked him up.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Why picking McMahon saved my game.








:brodgers


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Chan Hung is on the clock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry guys, just got outta work lol

Gonna pick in a few minutes my draft selection


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a pretty badass idea for a match provided I can get all the pieces for it.

Also hopefully by time I get home around 12 its back to me. That'd be pretty great though I fully expect to not pick again today.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

RATMAN IS ONLINE :mark:.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting this draft done at a pretty solid pace now! :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH, JOHN MORRISON WAS MY NEXT PICK, DAMMIT!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Who's go is it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Who's go is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Ratman is up next.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

THE RATMAN :mark:.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> THE RATMAN :mark:.


FUCK YEAH :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> FUCK YEAH :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You're going to take one of my picks aren't you. I just know it. :side: :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, DDP went under the radar quite a bit! Great choice Ratman!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wow, DDP went under the radar quite a bit! Great choice Ratman!


Thanks 

Surprised no one took him yet.

RKO vs Diamond Cutter?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thanks
> 
> Surprised no one took him yet.
> 
> RKO vs Diamond Cutter?


:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Where the fuck is Obby? I need to study for an exam and I want to get my next pick out of the way quickly


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sad that I don't even know what to do with my first round pick. Already have two dream matches and none with The Rock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Sad that I don't even know what to do with my first round pick. Already have two dream matches and none with The Rock.


*...Hmmmm.....trade.....trade......trade.....* :russo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Sad that I don't even know what to do with my first round pick. Already have two dream matches and none with The Rock.


I'm sure you'll find something.

Rock vs Santino would probably gain votes. :lol You should be able to put Rock with a load of people to be honest.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chan, I'm just gonna PM a few choices to you because I don't have time to hang around


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The odds of getting who I want for my next 2 picks are just getting higher and higher..

Would have liked JoMo but had no idea what to do with him honestly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *...Hmmmm.....trade.....trade......trade.....* :russo


Hopefully if I win the first round, I can pick up someone to have a good match with The Rock. Thats probably my best bet now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So the winners of the first round get to steal someone from their opponent, but they should have to drop someone of equal talent level if they decide to steal someone. Because I don't think it'd be fair for someone to steal a huge name from someone then drop some jobber.

Also to spark a little discussion here, what do you guys plan on basing your vote for who wins on? For me it's gonna be quality of card, how original the card is and when comparing the two cards which has more matches i'd rather see on it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm sure you'll find something.
> 
> Rock vs Santino would probably gain votes. :lol You should be able to put Rock with a load of people to be honest.


Right now its probably The Rock vs RVD, which isn't a bad idea but not what I really want.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Chan, I'm just gonna PM a few choices to you because I don't have time to hang around


Okay thanks for the heads up....I'll definitely check the email~!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Right now its probably The Rock vs RVD, which isn't a bad idea but not what I really want.


That wouldn't be a bad match to be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

My next two picks are still available. :mark::mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> My next two picks are still available. :mark::mark:


:hmm:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Argh, DDP's gone.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OBBY'S HERE :mark:

BIDNESS' BOUT TA PICK UP'


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> OBBY'S HERE :mark:
> 
> BIDNESS' BOUT TA PICK UP'


OHHHH HELLL YAWWWW! :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NEW AGE OUTLAWS HAVE GONE, OBBY, NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I knew New Age Outlaws wouldn't be up for grabs much longer


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'M STILL PISSED ABOUT DDP GOING.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'M STILL PISSED ABOUT DDP GOING.


Sorry. But that's not a bad thing. That's a good thing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I WAS TAKING THE NEW AGE OUTLAWS NEXT

SWEET FREAKING MOTHER OF MARY DAMNIT DAMNIT

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Had Arn and Tully ready to face off against the Outlaws. FUCKING FUCK


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Sorry. But that's not a bad thing. That's a good thing.


:ddp


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i had DDP and the outlaws under my radar...but oh well...so far draft is running smooth!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Luckily I took DDP when I did, he was actually my 7th round pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> well i think it's pretty fair in that let's say you beat ur opponent...you then will get a chance to pick anyone from his roster but you got to drop a name from yours. the fairness occurs during the fact that all winners can gain someone and will face off with each other eventually.
> 
> as for what gets my vote...for me it is the overall card...what i think i'd rather pay to see...etc..


So its fair for someone to steal Stone Cold and drop like Santino? More like it makes them stacked and the loser gets screwed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The loser gets eliminated though so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> So its fair for someone to steal Stone Cold and drop like Santino? More like it makes them stacked and the loser gets screwed.


The loser is = OUT, ELIMINATED, BYE BYE lol....but the winner's prize is any member of the losers roster. ALL WINNERS get to choose one from the loser's roster and drop one from theirs. Hope that makes sense ;-)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, the elimination rounds are going to be intense!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damnit wanted the new age outlaws  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone vote? Like people not involved in the draft etc? Or just the 16 that have a roster?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had the assumption that anyone is open to vote? I hope that's the case anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's open to the public...voting that is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, that will be interesting then!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Dwayne*Johnson*wanted Road Dogg! lol
> 
> He PM'd me...he chose....
> 
> Alberto Del Rio


What? :austin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> What? :austin


Ufff..sorry pal.....damn long day :|
DwayneAustin...i meant (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick thoughts:

A) Still a bunch of talents left..although may look slim...there's a lot..just need to try and look harder lol

B) I like a few people's rosters on here ...however in fairness it's anyones ballgame..anyone could put on a match or two that could surprise us... having a good roster is one thing..putting on a good match with them is another.

C) Thanks to all who PM'd me in advance with their choices...

D) I will probably go to bed in an hour and a half...with that said...i do need to get up early for work around 5:40 central/6:40 central so i'll check online if there's any modifications needed when i awake


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just ran past that photo of Michael Hayes that whomever chose him posted. Dat body hair.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That was me. Hayes is the shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> That was me. Hayes is the shit


Freakin' fabulous freebirds...although i wont lie...i'm tempted to get one particular big man familiar with them, whom also worked independent for years...lol
I may spare him though for now hehe


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That would be great if you left that particular Bam Bam alone


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We could always have a losers brackett going as well


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> That was me. Hayes is the shit


This. Not sure if I should be surprised that he went around this time. It's after people like Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Sheamus and Rene Dupree, so I choose to be surprised.



Takers Revenge said:


> That would be great if you left that particular Bam Bam alone


:lol Looks like you'll have to trade ABH for him.

Great choice by Cloverleaf there. He was my next pick. Wanted to pit him up against a modern day face or someone who had great chemistry with Ric Flair. Not 100% about my next pick right now tbh.. thinking a Gorgeous George, but I'll probably need some modern day talent if I want votes.

I'm not too sure about my roster so far. So far, I'm most intimidated by *Cloverleaf*, Obby, Chan Huang and *Takers Revenge*'s rosters.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I'm not too sure about my roster so far. So far, I'm most intimidated by *Cloverleaf*, Obby, Chan Huang and *Takers Revenge*'s rosters.


You haven't seen NOTHING yet. :agree:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesmash you had me worried for a second there. It was Terry "Bam "Bam Gordy that I wanted left alone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dammit Chan! I wanted Raven (and you knew it too since I PM'd you my picks for last night lol :side


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dammit Chan! I wanted Raven (and you knew it too since *I PM'd you my picks* for last night lol :side


Oh you dumbass :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol I only PM'd him 3 choices for my next round as I wasn't going to be here for around 9 hours (timezone differences and whatnot). Raven was my #2.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dammit Chan! I wanted Raven (and you knew it too since I PM'd you my picks for last night lol :side



:lelbron

I feel like today we are running it up, way to slowly. :hmm:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Awesmash you had me worried for a second there. It was Terry "Bam "Bam Gordy that I wanted left alone.


Aw, shit.. my bad. :lol I just scrolled down to post and saw that you wanted "Bam Bam". Whoops.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dammit Chan! I wanted Raven (and you knew it too since I PM'd you my picks for last night lol :side


Just for the record two others on here PM'd me that had Raven on the list and they were right after me so to be honest he was likely getting nabbed lol....I also had him on my list...sorry bud :$


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't know if adding a Diva this early in the draft was a good thing or not but she makes a great addition to the roster and glad i got Trish before someone else did.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Don't know if adding a Diva this early in the draft was a good thing or not but she makes a great addition to the roster and glad i got Trish before someone else did.


Yeah she was probably going with my 8th pick. But I have another womens match in mind that I consider a dream match so you didn't screw me over after all.

Also what the hell is taking so long? Jesus this round is taking forever! :cussin:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Yeah she was probably going with my 8th pick. But I have another womens match in mind that I consider a dream match so you didn't screw me over after all.
> 
> Also what the hell is taking so long? Jesus this round is taking forever! :cussin:


Yeah im surprised The Forth Wall isnt online, isnt he usually on around this time?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everything is building up slowly but surely now.................until the final _sting_ in the tail :lelbron


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i noticed things have slowed down today lol..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't missed anything have I?

My internet has been down ALL DAY. Internet Service Providers are usless. It's night here in the UK, been waiting hours for it to come back on. :argh:

Hope I didn't miss my turn?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, it's strange when I'm at work and I check in on this after about 4 hours or so after not, and NOTHINGS changed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Yep, it's strange when I'm at work and I check in on this after about 4 hours or so after not, and NOTHINGS changed.


For once, I'm glad. :lmao

Thought I'd missed loads and I was holding you all up. Thank god for that. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh crap, I have been holding you all up. Sorry guys, blame my Internet being off all day.

I'LL MAKE MY PICK NOW!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cody Rhodes vs Goldust.

It's happening! :mark:

Apologies again for leaving you waiting so damn long, I knew I should have sent my next selections to Chan.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO MAKE MIKE HERO'S PICK ASAP .


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tyler Black probably


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

This has been moving fucking SLOW over the last 24 hours. 

We need to pick shit up ASAP.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mike Hero probably sent Chan a list of guys so when Chan gets back on then Beast can go. Been a slow down, would like to see it get going a little faster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im on board..and yeah Mike Hero Pm'd me....


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Meant to post my selection in the other thread.

BOMBSHELL.

GO SEE IT.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully gets to me by tomorrow morning 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit. I actually logged on as soon as Beast made his pick. Not even kidding. :mark:

Mike Hero made his second decent pick. :mark: What a day so far! It's only 7AM here...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Mike Hero probably sent Chan a list of guys so when Chan gets back on then Beast can go. Been a slow down, would like to see it get going a little faster.


My fault. :$

Won't happen again, damn internet connection! :cussin:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like Michael McGuilicutty is getting his moment.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Evan that is a sneaky pick, and I wish I had thought of it :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

18 more wrestlers to go before my pick :jose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't expect to get both Cody and Goldust, always wanted to see that match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> My fault. :$
> 
> Won't happen again, damn internet connection! :cussin:


Don't worry bout it, shit happens


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

GOT MY PICK READY LET'S GO BLAKE


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

have half a mind to pick SMASH next just to create ANARCHY

glad I picked the New Age Outlaws when I did, Demolition were planned for a future pick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

..........................................


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For real?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barely any activity at all today


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had my next pick ready for like 5 hours.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I've had my next pick ready for like 5 hours.


You have about 5 more hours until the 12 hour rule and you can finally make your pick


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be asleep then. Everyone will have to wait until at least 9 AM when I wake up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it's been slower today than usual..hopefully things pick up eventually..i won't be online much longer...but by tomorrow AM hopefully there's some activity lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dean Maleko and Muhammad Hussan gone. Good picks, would have liked to have them both.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Dean Maleko and Muhammad Hussan gone. Good picks, would have liked to have them both.


Damn, i had Malenko written as one of my picks for later...and Muhammad Hassan was a nice sleeper surprise pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just made my pick. I knew I could steal Matt Hardy later on if I took Jeff Hardy early on! Now the question is do I take my original planned pick as my 8th pick or try to get a piece for another match and hope the guy hangs around till my 9th pick? Guess time will tell, hopefully that time is before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you should totally pick gangrel next


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

it's between 2 people for my next pick.

But screw it, i'm going to bed and gonna hope it's my pick when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> have half a mind to pick SMASH next just to create ANARCHY
> 
> glad I picked the New Age Outlaws when I did, Demolition were planned for a future pick.


:matt


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> it's between 2 people for my next pick.
> 
> But screw it, i'm going to bed and gonna hope it's my pick when I wake up tomorrow.



:StephenA


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Malenko was gonna be next for me. 

Who is next to go on the list?

This is confusing me ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Hollywood Nightmare is next. An average sleep time for a person is 7-8 hours, so he'll be here like after 5 hours.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hollywood nightmare is next. Got my tag team match sorted out. Now to plan out my next picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Malenko was my next pick, a shame to see him gone. I was thinking about picking him up in the previous round so maybe I should have. But then I wouldn't have got BAM BAM.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure if this has been asked, but do we have to use every wrestler we draft on our card?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Not sure if this has been asked, but do we have to use every wrestler we draft on our card?


I'm pretty sure you do. Which is one of the parts I'm worried about, as long as I have a solid top three it shouldn't be a problem if I have Santino down there or something. :lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm pretty sure you do. Which is one of the parts I'm worried about, as long as I have a solid top three it shouldn't be a problem if I have Santino down there or something. :lol


Cause of the nature of the game and the amount of picks and also the amount of players, there is NO WAY the cards will be stacked from top to bottom. 

I think we should HAVE TO use all our picks, yeah.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I think we have to use all of it. My card is hopefully going to be full of in-ring ability and match quality. Already know what my next two will most likely be though I have 3 in minds as back ups. Just got to survive 31 picks now :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm happy to use everyone I pick, just a case of sorting out exactly how many matches I'm going to have and where all the dead weight at the end is going to fit in.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Follow the order on the first page of the draft. It's hollywoodnightmares turn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *Not sure if this has been asked, but do we have to use every wrestler we draft on our card?*


*Yes*...i would like everyone to utilize every person on their card so that it not only makes things challenging but avoids just a "top heavy" card but features other mid/lower card matches as well as utilizes creativity lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I totally had Tyson Kidd tapped as my next pick. And Gabriel wasn't far down my list, either.

Good pickups.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Kidd and Gabriel :lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

At least send your picks to Chan before leaving for a whole day. :no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> At least send your picks to Chan before leaving for a whole day. :no:


It's appreciated if done so. Sometimes emergencies happen..but i recommend most on here to send me their top 5-7 picks..and if available i'll post the person on the most top list first. 

As for the draft..it's shaping up to be about half-way done...still some good picks left out there!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't trust you to not steal my picks...they are GOAT afterall.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to find some new picks, got about 2 left in my list now. The options are running out quick!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I need to find some new picks, got about 2 left in my list now. The options are running out quick!


What about Giant Gonzales?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> What about Giant Gonzales?


I'm not *that* desperate. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:shaq


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Only a couple of hours until the 12 hour window is up if HollywoodNightmare doesn't return.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I need to find some new picks, got about 2 left in my list now. The options are running out quick!


The possibilities are absolutely endless. So many great wrestlers left in the field.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> The possibilities are absolutely endless. So many great wrestlers left in the field.


I know, I've been looking for some. Missed some out!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Only a couple of hours until the 12 hour window is up if HollywoodNightmare doesn't return.


I wouldn't have even though about that since I was asleep for half of that window.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I just DM'd HollywoodNightmare on Twitter. Hopefully he'll be on soon (Y)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kidd and Gabriel getting snatched up really messed with me. I've become stumped on an opponent for Malenko, and I can't think any great teams that are left. 

Might be cruiserweight time. Or not. DAMN.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

El Generico would be a great opponent or Malenko. Was my plan when I picked him


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry guys I woke up feeling like shit and went back to bed. Just made my pick though so hopefully things get moving now.

And again sorry for holding things up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem. Not lying, I just pulled Magnum TA out of my ass.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Magnum TA is a great pick. If you got a mid card title on the line throw Magnum in that match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Magnum is a great pic..i agree..i had him in mind for sure! He's out though....as for tag teams...guys there's still some solid ones left....trust me lol...i may go for a tag team in the next round or so


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty happy I was able to get Bad Influence. One of my favorite teams in wrestling right now and they always put on great matches no matter who they face.

Also wanted to lock up Matt Hardy in case I wanna go the route of The Hardy Boyz vs Bad Influence.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Think i need a plan for tag teams, have great single matches planned but no tag yet. Could be in trouble there.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Think i need a plan for tag teams, have great single matches planned but no tag yet. Could be in trouble there.


I can think of at least one pretty good team left out there but I refuse to share the info because they are on my radar as well. :flip


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Plenty of good tag teams left out there. Got at least 5 at the top of my head


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I was drooling over the possibility of Tully/Arn vs the Outlaws. I've got an idea for Magnum now, and can only hope that my guy is still available when my pick comes up again. I should also check the other thread to make sure he's not been picked.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Serious question, who the hell is Magnum TA? 

Hopefully with my next 2 picks I can get at least one piece of another match.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Serious question, who the hell is Magnum TA?
> 
> Hopefully with my next 2 picks I can get at least one piece of another match.


Could have been one of the greats. 

Wiki him dude.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Could have been one of the greats.
> 
> Wiki him dude.


Wiki didn't help much. On a side note the 2 members of Trivolution gonna take this whole thing to the end right?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a pic of Magnum. He wrestled in Florida, for Watts in the Mid South and for the Crockets in Carolina and in Atlanta


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Magnum had some sweet matches with Tully Blanchard, and Flair too. He was forced to retire after a serious car crash.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The waiting is unbearable at times


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> The waiting is unbearable at times


You know what, you're right. I can't stand it. Then it gets to you and loads of your picks have gone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's only really been the last couple of days. Before that it was running pretty smoothly. It only takes one person to hold up the whole draft though. Hopefully in the next few days it can get back to moving a lot quicker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah last two days or so been slower than normal...it was on a roll then it started to slow down...:$


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah i know, i hope the pace gets going soon lol.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rally the troops Chan. Get this shit on the road. :ralphio


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone cares, Brock just made Cena say I Quit in WWE 13. Guess thats the closest we'll get to it actually happening.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck. I went to bed like an hour before Hollywood made his pick and it got to me. Sorry about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn the Great Muta..awesome pick..was honestly my next pick...damn


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn the Great Muta..awesome pick..was honestly my next pick...damn


I've got a great opponent for him. Someone that was huge a couple of decades before him. Someone who had a lot of adaptability in the ring, just like Keiji. I really hope no one takes this specific man.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where is everyone?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

One minute until 12 hour deadline. Pick away after that


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> One minute until 12 hour deadline. Pick away after that


What happens when someone comes online when they've missed a pick, do they just pick then and miss out on whoever gets picked in the mean time?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> What happens when someone comes online when they've missed a pick, do they just pick then and miss out on whoever gets picked in the mean time?


Yep. I think it would be fair for them to have to wait until the end to pick the one's they have missed. That is if they don't message Chan their picks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME. :sad:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Indeed the 12 hours has passed. So The Beast Incarnate may pick later when he's online. I already posted Mike Hero's choice...Diabetic Dave is next. Come on people....let's get this moving!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME. :sad:


You're up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Surprised Magnus went under the radar so much. He's young and a pretty good wrestler. Think I can set up a great match for him. - Breakout Moment!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damnit  Magnus was my next pick 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this only time Chan isn't online?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Damnit  Magnus was my next pick
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sorry man. :$


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit Takers Revenge got Kerry Von Erich.. Was gonna nab him next..damnit


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

We have a similar mindset with our picks. Old school


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Surprised James Storm was still there this late. I would have taken him but I honestly thought he was drafted already.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Surprised James Storm was still there this late. I would have taken him but I honestly thought he was drafted already.


Sorry...about your damn luck!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sorry...about your damn luck!


Eh it's all good.

On a side note if we had to write out these matches I wonder how much people would be changing their picks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not me. Im pretty happy with my roster thus far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far the draft is moving at a descent pace..better than yesterday..still slow though lol But it's the weekend, so it's all good.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty set with my roster. Just got to get opponents for 2 guys and I know who I want, so hopefully they don't get picked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like my roster but I'm just trying to find the best matches now. I know who I want in the top three I just need the right opponents for them and what I think people will want to see.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have no matches in mind yet, I'm just picking who I want to pick at that time. 

I've got plenty of ideas and I reckon the matches will just happen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only match that is set in stone for me right now is Goldust vs Cody Rhodes, that's definitely happening.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Id say I have Flair vs Dusty and Bockwinkel vs Lawler so far.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The main thing for me is to get all of the pieces before I start building the puzzle.

If one of the pieces doesn't fit into to master plan, then I'm going to attempt a trade to somebody else who needs/wants that particular piece to complete their own little puzzle.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> The main thing for me is to get all of the pieces before I start building the puzzle.
> 
> If one of the pieces doesn't fit into to master plan, then I'm going to attempt a trade to somebody else who needs/wants that particular piece to complete their own little puzzle.


I would have traded with Gambit for Bryan but he has Benoit, Bryan vs Benoit is GOAT, I'd probably have to give up my entire roster for him and then some. :lmao

Bryan vs Angle would have been GOAT.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have nothing set in stone besides Andre vs Yokozuna. That is unless I can talk whoever has Goldberg into giving him up for Zuna.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

When we trade, does it have to be 1 for 1?? Or could we say trade 3 midcarders for 1 main eventer...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> When we trade, does it have to be 1 for 1?? Or could we say trade 3 midcarders for 1 main eventer...


That's up to you and the other member. It does not need to be 1 for 1.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I have nothing set in stone besides Andre vs Yokozuna. That is unless I can talk whoever has Goldberg into giving him up for Zuna.


Probably wont give Goldberg, i gonna have Goldberg vs Ryback which would be awesome.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Probably wont give Goldberg, i gonna have Goldberg vs Ryback which would be awesome.


Damnit. I wanted two of the longest undefeated streaks in wrestling to face each other!

Anyway I mine as well let you all know i'm very much open to trade talks at any time. So feel free to PM me or whatever with any trade offer you had in mind and i'll consider it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to say I'm surprised The Miz has gone this highly.

If anyone's interested I'm also willing to listen to trade offers once the draft is completed so feel free to test the water.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Can we trade during this? 

Anyway, I've just dropped my next pick...Harley Race.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan said trades can begin when the draft is complete.

And dammit, Harley Race was someone I was looking at for later rounds. Was really unsure what round he would go.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Harley Race is a nice pick. I'm also surprised Miz went so high, partly because I have so much unbridled hate for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Harley Race probably the best pick this round...since Race has such legendary history in the biz. I knew he was around, but wasn't sure who to pit him up against just yet.

As for TRADES, sure you can discuss them and negotiate/confirm them once the draft picks are complete.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have that same problem with Race. I considered Race vs Hart but I wanted to lock up Matt Hardy and Kazarian first.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully nobody takes who I want next.

Also somebody check if Obby is online and if so PM him.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He was online but it looks like he's vanished now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I noticed him online but he's gone lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo the 12 hour countdown has begun! Hopefully it doesn't result in that though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Seem like no one wanted The Miz. I glad I took him, he was my favorite wrestler for the PG era for sure. I wanted to see Miz face one on one with The Rock back when they were feuding with Cena in 2011. I think The Miz vs. The Rock would be a good match imo.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Miz is nothing special in my mind. There is a bunch of other people id rather have on my roster over him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

so far at this stage...pretty much i still don't have an idea about my lower card lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You have an interesting roster Chan.. Lots of good options there. 

I need an opponent for Generico. I have got 5 or so guys in mind, one being Malenko who I really wanted to face Generico. But the other ones are good too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> You have an interesting roster Chan.. Lots of good options there.
> 
> I need an opponent for Generico. I have got 5 or so guys in mind, one being Malenko who I really wanted to face Generico. But the other ones are good too.


Thanks you do as well...i actually fear your roster since you have more legends lol As for Generico..oh there's a lot of fun matches with various people i could seee him face


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I need an opponent for Generico. I have got 5 or so guys in mind, *one being Malenko* who I really wanted to face Generico. But the other ones are good too.


:lelbron

Figured a good opponent for him. Really wanted Malenko vs Tyson Kidd, but alas, Kidd was snatched up.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Harley Race is an awesome pick. I was considering picking him and putting him against Lou Thesz.. went The Great Muta, because I've got a good opponent for him. Let's just say they played a massively important part in an American Wrestling company.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ugh obby not picking yet is annoying.

Also wouldn't trading DURING the draft be fine too? That way you don't have a card set then get a trade offer you love and it screws it all up? just saying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ugh obby not picking yet is annoying.
> 
> Also wouldn't trading DURING the draft be fine too? That way you don't have a card set then get a trade offer you love and it screws it all up? just saying.


Well not to be a hard-ass or anything but technically there's still a little more time left until the next person's turn. But yeah i know the waiting can get a bit upsetting but that's just the fairest rules i can do..12 hours. Also the fact that people have different time zones, etc....it's the most lenient and fair method i think. Hopefully things can pick up soon though!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Well not to be a hard-ass or anything but technically there's still a little more time left until the next person's turn. But yeah i know the waiting can get a bit upsetting but that's just the fairest rules i can do..12 hours. Also the fact that people have different time zones, etc....it's the most lenient and fair method i think. Hopefully things can pick up soon though!


Oh no i'm not complaining about the 12 hour rule at all. Hell I just used it the other day because I felt like crap but i'm just saying it's annoying waiting for people to make their picks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Oh no i'm not complaining about the 12 hour rule at all. Hell I just used it the other day because I felt like crap but i'm just saying it's annoying waiting for people to make their picks.


Yeah i know what you mean lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Oh no i'm not complaining about the 12 hour rule at all. Hell I just used it the other day because I felt like crap but i'm just saying it's annoying waiting for people to make their picks.


I think a lot of us can agree on that lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I think a lot of us can agree on that lol


On a side note, i don't think your ever gonna finish checking off that "not removing until" list.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> On a side note, i don't think your ever gonna finish checking off that "not removing until" list.


Haha probably not, im probably gonna get rid of it anyway lol. Don't see about 3 or 4 of those things happening anytime soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Haha probably not, im probably gonna get rid of it anyway lol. Don't see about 3 or 4 of those things happening anytime soon.


I heard something about Kelly Kelly coming back this summer, the rest you may be waiting years on.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I heard something about Kelly Kelly coming back this summer, the rest you may be waiting years on.


Yeah I'm probably gonna delete it soon lol


But damn I was gonna pick Mr. Kennedy next too


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice pick of Anderson. 

Shane would have been a solid late pick but I wouldn't take him this early.

Hopefully Cloverleaf is online so we can get through more picks tonight.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, it's 10:14am where I am, on Sunday. Pick made though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Sorry, it's 10:14am where I am, on Sunday. Pick made though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's 10:14PM here right now.. time differences suck.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> It's 10:14PM here right now.. time differences suck.


Yeah, it does. The order should have been in timezone order or something :ali


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Yeah, it does. The order should have been in timezone order or something :ali


That might have worked. At least we're almost halfway through now.

Sid was an awesome pick btw.. Can't believe he went this late. I totally forgot about him. He would of been an amazing opponent for Bob Backlund, Lou Thesz or my next pick. :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> That might have worked. At least we're almost halfway through now.
> 
> Sid was an awesome pick btw.. Can't believe he went this late. I totally forgot about him. He would of been an amazing opponent for Bob Backlund, Lou Thesz or my next pick. :side:


I am a little worried though. I have no matches in mind yet whatsoever. I'm just picking wrestlers I like tbh.

Yeah, I've got a list of guys that have gone by the wayside. It's ages till my pick now though.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I am so doing Scott Hall vs Harley Race.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Crap. Shane McMahon's gone. Boo :sad:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lex Lugar was my next pick for def. Boooo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My next pick came to me in a dream...then I woke up and forgot who it was. Damnit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lex Luger..had thought of him earlier in the draft...good choice in this stage of the draft


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Surprised no one picked him up yet lol but I'll take him, i got something planned for him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Now it's bugging me that I can't remember who I wanted to pick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Almost raged because I thought I had already taken Windham, but remembered I instead chose Magnum TA. Crisis averted.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If I can get who I want for my next 4 picks I should have a pretty good card throughout.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I have 2 guy that h hope to get yet. One for sure but I'm guatreteed that noone will touch him.

Plus I wanted to do a battle of former horseman Windham vs Luger match.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had a thought: Why don't we PM whoever is next to pick once we've made our picks?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I've had a thought: Why don't we PM whoever is next to pick once we've made our picks?


We really need to start doing that. People come online but don't know it's their turn.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't understand why someone would come online yet not check in here to see if it's their turn? I'll start PM'ing people anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I don't understand why someone would come online yet not check in here to see if it's their turn? I'll start PM'ing people anyway.


Me neither. I do it straight away, but some people obviously don't as they have us waiting hours. :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is pretty much the first thing I check when I come online. Five it a quick scout and make a pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I normally have an idea ahead of time of who I wanna pick. Right now I have 5 names in my phone for future picks and even though i'm not sure what i'd do with 2 of them I know i'd like to have them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure what I'll do with X-Pac yet but he's worth picking up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not sure what I'll do with X-Pac yet but he's worth picking up.


XPAC as 123 Kid kicked ass! He also as XPAC was a pretty good in ring performer...garnered a lot of heat as a heel lol ....either way...he can be in fun matches.

I chose Kofi Kingston....i could use an agile guy like him against another one like him or a big man..either way..i thought he was a solid pick of the "newer, young mainstream guys of today"


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not sure what I'll do with X-Pac yet but he's worth picking up.


You could have him tear his anus like he did for real not too long ago.

My odds of getting who I want for my next pick just keep getting higher and higher with each pick. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't think I've ever heard of this Tiger Mask, or the last guy that Beast selected. 

Business starting to pick up. Keep this going, guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabu and Sandman on the same roster...bet i know who's facing off in the gimmick match! 

Is it still only 1 gimmick match allowed? Also do things like a triple threat tag match count as a gimmick match?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sabu and Sandman on the same roster...bet i know who's facing off in the gimmick match!
> 
> *Is it still only 1 gimmick match allowed?* Also do things like a triple threat tag match count as a gimmick match?


What?!?! I thought we were allowed 3!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> What?!?! I thought we were allowed 3!!


Maybe we are and I missed it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It was 2 but I think Chan upped it to 3. Tag team, triple threat etc don't count as 'gimmicks'.

_Very_ surprised Kofi Kingston has gone this highly.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Kofi is a solid talent but I'm also surprised he went before a few others i'm looking at.

Hopefully Beast comes online soon to make his pick. Only 4 more picks until my next one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sabu and Sandman on the same roster...bet i know who's facing off in the gimmick match!
> 
> Is it still only 1 gimmick match allowed? Also do things like a triple threat tag match count as a gimmick match?


a) triple threat matches do NOT count as gimmick matches
b) originally it was 2 gimmick matches per card, i've modified it to 3
examples of gimmick matches: Ladder match, Cage Match, etc..

As for Kofi, yeah i'm not the biggest fan but i'll give him credit, he's very agile and i think he's a very solid midcarder for sure.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Another person not on my list. 

Now we need Awsmash, blake and iwatchwrestling to come online and make their picks so I can reveal mine.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

So can the beast use Misawa as Tiger Mask now even though Tiger Mask is already picked. Or it fine considering Misawa was Tiger Mask 2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody know if iwatchwrestling is online?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> So can the beast use Misawa as Tiger Mask now even though Tiger Mask is already picked. Or it fine considering Misawa was Tiger Mask 2


Hmmm Good Point..Satoru Sayama according to WIKI is original Tiger Mask...so i guess that's who Mike Hero has and I'm guessing The Beast is using Tiger Mask 2?

iwatchwrestling is now up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That reminds me, would anybody be able to have Suicide on their roster? Considering 3 people have played him and 2 of them are on my roster. Cause that may be awkward if 2 people ended up using Suicide...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> That reminds me, would anybody be able to have Suicide on their roster? Considering 3 people have played him and 2 of them are on my roster. Cause that may be awkward if 2 people ended up using Suicide...


Good question. I'd say the safe bet is to give the gimmick of Suicide the credit to whomever played him the longest. If i'm not mistaken that would be Christopher Daniels, correct?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Awsmash choses Verne Gagne :clap


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The suspense of the person before me not being on is killing me!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Good question. I'd say the safe bet is to give the gimmick of Suicide the credit to whomever played him the longest. If i'm not mistaken that would be Christopher Daniels, correct?


Kaz.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ugh still no pick from iwatchwrestling. Hopefully he makes his pick in the next few hours, i'd love to get at least one of my picks in tonight!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just checked and iwatchwrestling came online at least once since it was his pick. :cussin:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really sorry guys. I didn't actually go in the thread, and saw that Chan had made the last post, but didn't see the post so didn't know that he had picked for other people. 

Then I saw that he picked like 5 hours ago, and now I fell really bad for holding things up. Won't happen again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> Kaz.


That's right i was confusing Daniels with that dancing masked guy, Curry Man i think? Anyhow, Kaz plays mostly Suicide so i'd say by default Kaz could be Suicide also for whoever has him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You didn't steal my pick so it's all good.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turns out two people I thought weren't drafted yet had already been drafted. Oh well still got 2 more people on my list I really want that have yet to be drafted!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Did not think i'd end up getting who I just stole this late in the draft.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jeff Jarrett gone, damn it I was gonna take him next round


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

:cheer La Resistance :cheer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> :cheer La Resistance :cheer


The Beast is up but Blake..feel free to post a pick..i thought you weren't gonna be back tonight lol

\


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> :cheer La Resistance :cheer


They ain't got nothin on The Hardy Boyz or Bad Influence.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good pick beast. Stan The Lariat Hansen.. Would be awesome to have a match between him and Terry Funk


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Carlito was a nice pick. Always was a solid mid carder.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would it be alright to change my round 10 or whatever it is pick from Junkyard Dog to Bobby Eaton. I only wanted Junkyard Dog if I didn't get Verne Gagne. I probably should of said that in my message. :lol



Takers Revenge said:


> Awsmash choses Verne Gagne :clap


Yeah, pretty happy with him. Can't believe he went this late. Awesome wrestler. Not sure who to pit him against though. I'm thinking The Great Muta. I've got to decide on 2 matches out of Bob Backlund, Lou Thesz, Verne Gagne and The Great Muta.. maybe I could go the triple-threat Backlund/Thesz/Gagne and save Muta for someone else. Not sure though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I need to figure out a good opponent for Jarrett now. But I needed to make sure I got him.

Also happy to get Kong, one of the best female wrestlers in the world right now and while I was hoping for Kong vs Stratus I do have at least 4 other opponents in mind for her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Would it be alright to change my round 10 or whatever it is pick from Junkyard Dog to Bobby Eaton. I only wanted Junkyard Dog if I didn't get Verne Gagne. I probably should of said that in my message. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty happy with him. Can't believe he went this late. Awesome wrestler. Not sure who to pit him against though. I'm thinking The Great Muta. I've got to decide on 2 matches out of Bob Backlund, Lou Thesz, Verne Gagne and The Great Muta.. maybe I could go the triple-threat Backlund/Thesz/Gagne and save Muta for someone else. Not sure though.


I'll go and do that for you, as an exception since you PM'd me in advance and nobody has taken the other person.

Therefore as an exception...Bobby Eaton as been changed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crap, did I miss my pick? Was catching up on Extreme Rules.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nevermind, I haven't. Just remembered I picked X-Pac yesterday. Ignore me. :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Your up now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, will make my pick now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Went with MVP. Very underrated.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Went with MVP. Very underrated.


Yeah good pick. Was hoping he'd fall a bit more so I could get some other good pieces before going for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge i believe is up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice pick of Lashley. Had my eye on him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn, I had big plans for Lashley. Was going to pick him up next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad Lashley was still there. Can go alot of ways with him. He can have a good match with pretty much anyone on my roster.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn, I picked Rikishi this morning, I forgot I changed my mind last night. 

It's fine, I'll just stick to plan A.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Finlay is a good pick. Top worker and could probably have a good match with anyone regardless of style. I was considering him for my next pick but was probably going to leave it until round 12. Not a problem though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't worry about getting DR Death. He is better than Lashley anyway.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I bet no one saw Jimmy Uso as next pick? :ali


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

interesting choices in midway mark....im really now becoming interested on the last 10 picks of each persons :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

jimmy uso vs randy savage clover BOOK IT


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

obby said:


> jimmy uso vs randy savage clover BOOK IT


Phenominal booking. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Phenominal booking. :clap


With King Macho instead hehe 

BTW....Guys i'm at work but i'll update the rosters you chose in a few hours ;-)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Might just take Jey Uso to mess with clover :ali


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Might just take Jey Uso to mess with clover :ali


No balls if you don't do it. I'm sure he'd give up someone good to get him from you after the draft!

On a side note, fuck you to whoever picked Lita!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:brodgers


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Might just take Jey Uso to mess with clover :ali


Who said I want Jey Uso too? :ali


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Who said I want Jey Uso too? :ali


Cause Jimmy is useless without Jey?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jimmy Uso and Bruno Sammartino vs Jake The Snake Roberts and The Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase.

He doesn't seem outta place at all...

Seriously, look at my roster what matches can I possibly do?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jake Roberts vs Scott Hall in a free Rehab pass on a pole match


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

obby said:


> Jake Roberts vs Scott Hall in a free Rehab pass on a pole match


Nah they're teaming against Marty Janetty (if i get him :mark and THE YETI. :cheer


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

holy shit nobody took SWAGGERS SOARING EAGLE yet :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jey Uso vs swagger's soaring eagle 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Nah they're teaming against Marty Janetty (if i get him :mark and THE YETI. :cheer


Add DDP to Hall and Robert's team and Yoshi Tatsu to the other team and you got a main event.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Swagger's eagle vs Del Rio's dog?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gimme bout 20 min to make my next pick


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Gimme bout 20 min to make my next pick


That is pushing it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Does it really take that long to decide between Yoshi Tatsu and Alex Riley?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

alex riley had the potential to be a main event talent and yoshi tatsu is Funaki 2.0. Choice is easy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*INDEED*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry it took so long. I usually would have picked right away but I just started a new job. But anyway my pick is up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh you have got to be fucking kidding me. Kidman was my pick dammit!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have no idea who I'm picking next. My options are pretty slim.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh you have got to be fucking kidding me. Kidman was my pick dammit!


Sorry ABH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol no worries man, I really didn't think Kidman would be picked. In fact, I was actually going to pick him up in the previous round but I pushed him back in favour of Rhyno since I thought Rhyno had a bigger chance of being picked. My own fault really.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol no worries man, I really didn't think Kidman would be picked. In fact, I was actually going to pick him up in the previous round but I pushed him back in favour of Rhyno since I thought Rhyno had a bigger chance of being picked. My own fault really.


I don't think your wrong. Rhyno is still an active wrestler and that betters his odds of being picked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Struggling to find picks now. Went with Evan Bourne, because, why not? He's pretty entertaining and I'll probably be able to set up a good match for him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've still got a lot of guys lined up to fill out my matches. With quite a few of them I'm almost certain they won't be picked (at least until the final bare bones rounds) so I'm pretty happy with how my roster's shaping up. Still got one match I'm tweaking again and again that I'm not sure about.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I've still got a lot of guys lined up to fill out my matches. With quite a few of them I'm almost certain they won't be picked (at least until the final bare bones rounds) so I'm pretty happy with how my roster's shaping up. Still got one match I'm tweaking again and again that I'm not sure about.


I'm completely winging mine. Will probably end up working against me, but I like my roster thus far. Good variety.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really like my roster but I only have singles matches. It gonna be hard for me to find some tag teams that would be good against each other. Otherwise, my roster is pretty good and have lot of great matches.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You know there is still some good talents left guys...Just gotta look for it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just need another diva, a manager, and then just Jobbermania until the end of the draft.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy I took Kong instead of Lita last time. I wasn't sure which one but figured I had more matches for Kong so i'd take her and hope nobody took Lita....then my dreams got shattered by you bastards. :no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wow already i think i have 11 people...9 more to go and also a valet/manager lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> wow already i think we all have 11 people...9 more to go and also a valet/manager lol


Not true. Everybody up until Dave has 11 people, From Dave on only have 10.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Not true. Everybody up until Dave has 11 people, From Dave on only have 10.


My bad...ur right!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry boys. Been watching Breaking Bad. Started watching it yesterday, and now I'm addicted. Halfway through second series already. 

Made my pick (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sorry boys. Been watching Breaking Bad. Started watching it yesterday, and now I'm addicted. Halfway through second series already.
> 
> Made my pick (Y)


No worries bud (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

forgot all about low ki :/


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sorry boys. Been watching Breaking Bad. Started watching it yesterday, and now I'm addicted. Halfway through second series already.
> 
> Made my pick (Y)


Breaking Bad is a great show gets a lot better, one of my favorite shows


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> forgot all about low ki :/


Not even kidding he was my next pick. I thought everybody would forget about him and i'd be able to get him late and throw him into a great triple threat match I had in mind.

Now onto plan B with my next 2 picks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im excited about making my card. So far Windham and Generico are the only two guys in which I don't have a match.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope Hero makes a card. He's very inactive with the draft so I tend to doubt it. But we will see.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I hope Hero makes a card. He's very inactive with the draft so I tend to doubt it. But we will see.


I agree. 

We need a sign of good faith from him. 

Yo, Hero, what up dawg?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> Im excited about making my card. So far Windham and Generico are the only two guys in which I don't have a match.


Windham is a really good pick, i can think of a couple...guys still available that would have a pretty good match against him. As for Generico, same thing i would say there's a nice number of light weights who could face him available still






HollywoodNightmare said:


> I hope Hero makes a card. He's very inactive with the draft so I tend to doubt it. But we will see.


Yeah he hardly posts on this thread if ever...i'll give him credit though...he does PM me his draft picks in advance as i'm sure he'll PM me his card as well.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Wish i had of known this kinda stuff went on when i joined, i love this kinda thing :batista3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Wish i had of known this kinda stuff went on when i joined, i love this kinda thing :batista3


mate


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So if I picked Jey uso clover whom would you trade for him :brodgers?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

HA, YALL FORGOT ABOUT THE TEAM OF CARLITO AND MASTERS! I was so nervous about Masters.. Well at least i have two tag teams. :

La Resistance vs Chris Masters and Carlito .. Not bad. :connery2


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Cloverleaf said:


> mate


Yes?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, I had Masters lined up as a late round pick for a match I had in mind, didn't think he'd go this highly. Now will have to re-think some stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> HA, YALL FORGOT ABOUT THE TEAM OF CARLITO AND MASTERS! I was so nervous about Masters.. Well at least i have two tag teams. :
> 
> La Resistance vs Chris Masters and Carlito .. Not bad. :connery2


That sounds pretty fun lol...i also know of 2 guys that would be pretty sweet opponents for Masters and they're still available lol


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Chan, can we pair random wrestlers together, or we can use only former/current tag teams?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Chan, can we pair random wrestlers together, or we can use only former/current tag teams?


Of course you can randomly pair up anyone 

And sorry about the confusion, you were right..iwatchwrestling was up...i forgot to post his pick...i think based on his PM he was likely out so i posted his pick. Awsmash is up next .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe HollywoodNightmare is up next, not AwSmash. He picked Chyna earlier.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Of course you can randomly pair up anyone
> 
> And sorry about the confusion, you were right..iwatchwrestling was up...i forgot to post his pick...i think based on his PM he was likely out so i posted his pick. Awsmash is up next .


You need to check youself, before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ *Ufff sorry had a long AM...HOLLYWOOD NIGHTMARE IS INDEED UP!!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Clover Jake the snake for Jey Uso yeah :ali


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just saw its my pick. Sweet give me like a half hour so I can get home and get on my laptop. Dont wanna make it from my phone.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Perfect I will make my two straight after


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Draft rolling along a bit quicker today. HOORAY.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> HA, YALL FORGOT ABOUT THE TEAM OF CARLITO AND MASTERS! I was so nervous about Masters.. Well at least i have two tag teams. :
> 
> La Resistance vs Chris Masters and Carlito .. Not bad. :connery2


Eh that tag match doesn't hold a candle to The Hardy Boyz vs Bad Influence.

Anyway my pick is up guys. (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I'm a Paul Heyman guy :heyman


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> I'm a Paul Heyman guy :heyman


You picking Heyman?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> You picking Heyman?


Yep knew if I did not pick him soon he would be gone.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not worried about a manager yet. Would rather get a bunch of solid people for my roster.

Surprised Kevin Steen lasted this long.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Eh that tag match doesn't hold a candle to The Hardy Boyz vs Bad Influence.
> 
> Anyway my pick is up guys. (Y)


Dude, nothing personal, but i am sick and tired of your Hardys/Bad Influence bullshit. I don't need you to remind me every single page that you have Kazarian, Daniels, Jeff and Matt in your roster. :kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Dude, nothing personal, but i am sick and tired of your Hardys/Bad Influence bullshit. I don't need you to remind me every single page that you have Kazarian, Daniels, Jeff and Matt in your roster. :kobe


What's funny is I may not even use that match. :lmao

Other tag teams are still out there that I like and those 4 could easily fill out the rest of my card for me.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I like to think that I have the best tag team match up in the works, but that is up for debate.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> I'm a Paul Heyman guy :heyman


He's definitely going to be placed as a "wrestler" instead of manager right? :russo jk :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to find someone good to go against Kevin Steen. I'm trying to do matches that haven't been done yet.

Gotta do some research considering he's not a typical big man and can fly around the ring if need be.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I might just completely take a left turn from my original plan and do a battle of The Nature Boys. Nature Boy Roger Kirby vs Nature Boy Ric Flair


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Eh that tag match doesn't hold a candle to The Hardy Boyz vs Bad Influence.
> 
> Anyway my pick is up guys. (Y)


Which, in turn, doesn't hold a candle to THE NEW AGE OUTLAWS vs THE LEGION OF DOOM


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> Which, in turn, doesn't hold a candle to THE NEW AGE OUTLAWS vs THE LEGION OF DOOM


Has that ever been done before? I really dont know.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Plenty of times in late 97 early 98.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Then that's a clown match bro. :harper1

Just kidding. But original matches are better than the ones that have happened many times.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Then that's a clown match bro. :harper1
> 
> Just kidding. But original matches are better than the ones that have happened many times.


Not necessarily.

I'm not just saying that because I'm going with Liger/Dynamite Kid. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I may have decided on my Main Event. :hmm:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's probably too early to take my next pick, but then at least I'll have a divas match with two of the toughest of all time.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I may have decided on my Main Event. :hmm:


Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T? :mark:

I'm still not sure about my main event. I think it's fairly obvious though.

Hollywood Hogan vs. Mankind for the WCW Championship... maybe in a No DQ match. The problem I have though is that there's not too many other main events people will vote for.. I guess I win in the first round I'll be able to pick another main eventer.

Then there's another problem. I want Mankind to win, but he's had matches against just about everyone, so I'll probably have to give it to Hogan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T? :mark:
> 
> I'm still not sure about my main event. I think it's fairly obvious though.
> 
> ...


That is definitely one of the potential candidates. Angle is definitely in the Main Event.

Hollywood Hogan vs Mankind is an awesome Main Event, hope I'm not up against you. :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That is definitely one of the potential candidates. Angle is definitely in the Main Event.
> 
> Hollywood Hogan vs Mankind is an awesome Main Event, hope I'm not up against you. :lol


I'd have to write some awesome promos to make the match interesting though. :lol This match would probably be fairly slow in general and that's why I'm probably going to need a No DQ stipulation. I reckon they could use that to it to its fullest extent.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> It's probably too early to take my next pick, but then at least I'll have a divas match with two of the toughest of all time.


I don't think making sure you get two good women to wrestle on your show is a bad idea at all. If Trish didn't go before I took Kong those 2 would have been my 2 picks there.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Austin is such a gigantic star, really hard to make a main event match with him using my roster.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

obby said:


> Austin is such a gigantic star, really hard to make a main event match with him using my roster.


Im sure someone here would like to trade with you. Same with me I really don't have anything major planned with The Rock.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> Austin is such a gigantic star, really hard to make a main event match with him using my roster.


Don't want Austin? We may have some talking to do later sir.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

oh, I want Austin. But I also want a better opponent for him :side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> oh, I want Austin. But I also want a better opponent for him :side:


Just make one match...

Austin vs the REST of your roster lol :clap:|:avit:::cool2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> oh, I want Austin. But I also want a better opponent for him :side:


We may still have some talking to do later.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Just make one match...
> 
> Austin vs the REST of your roster lol :clap:|:avit:::cool2


:buried:austin


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm.. I'd say your best main event option is Steve Austin/Diesel, obby. Not sure though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Probably going with Austin/Nash as a WWF/WCW dream match, yeah.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Still not 100% sure who to put Bret against. Have a couple different people i'm looking at from my roster but I guess it depends on who I get with my last 8 picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's been 12 hours since iwatchwrestling picked and Blake hasn't chosen so I guess AwSmash is up?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's been 12 hours since iwatchwrestling picked and Blake hasn't chosen so I guess AwSmash is up?


Yeah, I think it needs to progress. I was hoping to wake up to my pick as has happened before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes been 12 hours since last pick..Blake can definitely pick upon returning. Awsmash PMd me the selection so The Beast now is up.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was just about to pick but it appears Chan has shit covered. 

Dat Luna Vachon/Chyna match-up doe. Thinking Bra & Panties. :yum:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck. I just realised that I should have gone with Bull Nakano over Luna Vachon. Eh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall is up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who the fuck is Player Uno?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Who the fuck is Player Uno?


I've got no freakin' idea :lol

I Had to WIKI him


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus where the hell is Hero getting these people? 

Random question, how many of us want to end up matched against Hero? IMO he has the worst roster by far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Jesus where the hell is Hero getting these people?
> 
> Random question, how many of us want to end up matched against Hero? IMO he has the worst roster by far.


Hero is being creative i guess by choosing guys not many know? lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Hero is being creative i guess by choosing guys not many know? lol


Creative is one thing but he is picking like no names. Plus he lacks much star power/drawing power.

It may or may not end up being his downfall, time will tell I guess.

Anyway how will it be decided who gets matched up against who in the first round? You should set up a tournament style bracket or something like that after running the names through a randomizer. Just a thought.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck i was gonna have Trish vs AJ Lee in my card. Damn i am pissed now lol.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Fuck i was gonna have Trish vs AJ Lee in my card. Damn i am pissed now lol.


I can think of at least 3 undrafted women that would also matchup well with Trish.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think new rules about the time limit need to be implemented.

Maybe if someone takes more than 6 hours and hasn't PM'd Chan their picks, the draft can move on and they'll just have to pick later.

Ah well.. At least we're half way there.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I think new rules about the time limit need to be implemented.
> 
> Maybe if someone takes more than 6 hours and hasn't PM'd Chan their picks, the draft can move on and they'll just have to pick later.
> 
> Ah well.. At least we're half way there.


Agreed. This is taking way too long.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan, I was about to PM you my next pick since I'll probably be asleep once it comes around, but apparently you're at full capacity and need to make some space or you can't accept new PMs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I can think of at least 3 undrafted women that would also matchup well with Trish.


Yeah i know a bunch but i think AJ was the best choice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Chan, I was about to PM you my next pick since I'll probably be asleep once it comes around, but apparently you're at full capacity and need to make some space or you can't accept new PMs.


Cleared my box...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah i know a bunch but i think AJ was the best choice


Check your rep. I gave you a suggestion that IMO would be better.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry everyone, spent the last 8 hours working in the field, otherwise I could have picked sooner


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'll trade you Big Show for Mascaras TR


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Id have to do some thinking on that... Thinking, Thinking, Thinking


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i can't wait to see the cards you guys make.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm guessing I missed my pick, sorry guys.

Will make it now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought I might as well pick Bray Wyatt up. One of the most popular in NXT and I'd prefer having him over someone like Zack Ryder. Might not be huge star-power, but I'm not really looking for that now. Looking for guys I can set good matches up with.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CHODE said:


> i can't wait to see the cards you guys make.


Thanks bud...yeah lots of good cards out there!

And Fourth Wall..no problem..better late than never! lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey chan I noticed my card is not updated on the front page. So to save confusion I'm gonna let you know that I picked Mil Mascaras last night


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

What's happened to the draft selection order?? It's gone all tits up as far as I can tell...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's fine, we're going back towards Obby's two picks right now and then back in chronological order. Fourth Wall missed his pick so he caught up later.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's fine, we're going back towards Obby's two picks right now and then back in chronological order. Fourth Wall missed his pick so he caught up later.


Did Cloverleaf miss too?? He's just made his pick, and he's after Fourth Wall, but Chan and Ratman made picks after me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shit's makin' mah head spin :heskeymania


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yo, TR, I need you to respond to my Big Show - Mascaras trade before I make my picks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Obby and Takers Revenge are in cahoots and are plotting something against us. Abandon draft :delrio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Obby and Takers Revenge are in cahoots and are plotting something against us. Abandon draft :delrio


You still haven't got Sting, we're safe for now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin I know your plan now. You're going for Heath Slater vs The Undertaker? :mark:

The new legend killer is born! :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Obby and Takers Revenge are in cahoots and are plotting something against us. Abandon draft :delrio


Nonsense.

We just ban them both from the draft and split the rosters between the rest of us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> DwayneAustin I know your plan now. You're going for Heath Slater vs The Undertaker? :mark:
> 
> The new legend killer is born! :mark:


:brodgers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> We just ban them both from the draft and split the rosters between the rest of us.


can't tell if this is sarcasm or not :argh:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> can't tell if this is sarcasm or not :argh:


Why haven't you made your picks?? :cussin:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry dude. Mascaras is here to stay. No deal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heath Slater vs Eugene? :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Or I might just include them in a big battle royal with as many crazy guys as possible.

I did have a Fatal Four way of Eugene vs Ultimate Warrior vs Backlund vs some other crazy guy planned, but I had to change my card.

:downing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

**Guys..just incase i forget to include any talent on the main page...lemme know so i can update it.....i've tried to be accurate but sometimes i make a small mistake...again..if there's any talent you chose and i forget to post it on the first page of the 'Draft Thread'..lemme know (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You're up Cloverleaf, Dwayne already picked before Obby since he came on but didn't make his pick for two hours last night.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope it was my go. I'm so confused with the order.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say you're go was correct Clover and now Ratman is up...anyone feel free to correct us on this lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol I think that's right. Dwayne just jumped ahead of Obby since he was online, but didn't make his pick during the 'two hour window'. It's all back to the normal order now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh shit im up, give me like a half hour to make my pick i got think this out.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The Freebirds vs Von Erich's Feud continues. Glad no one snatched up David in the meantime.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

can't believe Eugene was taken before Santo

my original plan was to do Santo - Mascaras, but Santo - Blue Demon is a legendary lucha feud too, so I'm good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't decide if picking Fandango was a good or stupid decision. :side: Nevertheless, better than Ryder or Santino!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^Fandango over Ryder/Santino? Yes lol

And TakersRevenge....David over Kevin is an interesting choice...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, I'm in a bit of a situation now.

I could do:
Fandango vs Goldust - A clash of crazy gimmicks! 

I think Rhodes vs Goldust would bring in more votes though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not going to tell you which I'd prefer to keep you guessing :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm not going to tell you which I'd prefer to keep you guessing :side:


Rhodes vs Goldust, I reckon.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> ^Fandango over Ryder/Santino? Yes lol
> 
> And TakersRevenge....David over Kevin is an interesting choice...


David was the best in the family.. Kevin was great no question about it but David was destined for greatness.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's so tempting to be an ass next pick and take Alex Shelley...not that MCMG aren't good singles wrestlers but i'm sure Dave wants MCMG.

Also Fandango was my 14th round pick damnit.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> It's so tempting to be an ass next pick and take Alex Shelley...not that MCMG aren't good singles wrestlers but i'm sure Dave wants MCMG.
> 
> Also Fandango was my 14th round pick damnit.


Yes I do. So touch Shelley and you'll be dropping your World Heavyweight Title quicker than you can say Trivolution.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yes I do. So touch Shelley and you'll be dropping your World Heavyweight Title quicker than you can say Trivolution.


Coming from the man who isn't even in charge of PWA anymore!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Coming from the man who isn't even in charge of PWA anymore!


I am. Me and Bullseye are running it together.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damnit. In that case i'll pull a Tutor and no show claiming that doesn't count as a loss!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> David was the best in the family.. Kevin was great no question about it but David was
> destined for greatness.


Yeah i dont know much about David...but i do recall David was very good from the few matches i saw~!! He was very agile so him and Kerry go well together. Kevin who i personally thought was more talented than Kerry although Kerry had the better look and thus got the better push (least in my opinion)


& Fourth Wall Fandango vs Goldust would be fun but you gotta go with Cody vs Goldust


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The card I'm thinking so far is:

Hollywood Hogan/Mankind
Jushin Liger & Verne Gagne/Dynamite Kid & Bob Backlund - This might be split into two matches.
Lou Thesz/Dory Funk Jr.
Luna Vachon/Chyna
Demoliton/Midnight Express


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's been well over 12 hours and Blake hasn't made his pick so I guess iwatchwrestling is up now?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's been well over 12 hours and Blake hasn't made his pick so I guess iwatchwrestling is up now?


That'd be my guess. 

Its annoying at how long this thing is taking. Are we at the month mark yet?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We're almost at the three week mark .


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn it has been 12 hours. I'll make that pick now.

Also, I'm messaging Chan my next pick, as I'll be away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> We're almost at the three week mark .


time flies

btw, who was that "controversial" pick you were talking about earlier?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Completely shocked I was able to get Petey Williams this late.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Dave, consider yourself lucky because I was going to take Shelley next but I got a better idea for a team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks to iwatchwrestling for PM'ing his picks..let's go to Awsmash next...Blake can choose his two talents upon return!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Do we have to draft a manager?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Do we have to draft a manager?


Technically No. However you may do so anytime during your draft or after your 20th pick you can pick a manager. The manager does NOT replace a wrestler unless you state so.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That's what I thought. Thanks Chan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast is up~!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't realize until last week that Jimmy Hart managed Greg Valentine. Ol' Jimmy may have to turn on him to set up a match.

I thought about taking Cornette, but with with Jimmy instead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Diabetic Dave is up


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Hero's roster is pretty pathetic. I don't really care if I end up against him though, because it'll easy to get through to the second round and CM Punk or Antonio Inoki could make some really interesting matches. Punk/Hollywood Hogan or Foley/Inoki are solid matches to go for.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Mike Hero's roster is pretty pathetic. I don't really care if I end up against him though, because it'll easy to get through to the second round and CM Punk or Antonio Inoki could make some really interesting matches. Punk/Hollywood Hogan or Foley/Inoki are solid matches to go for.


Already planning 'dat strategy. :lol

Hope I'm against him to be honest, wouldn't mind nabbing Punk.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah looks like Mike is the matchup everyone wants. Although maybe he'll shock everyone at the end of the draft with a game-altering mega trade? Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah looks like Mike is the matchup everyone wants. Although maybe he'll shock everyone at the end of the draft with a game-altering mega trade? Somehow I doubt it.


I doubt it, the only person I'd be willing to trade from him is CM Punk and that's it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A potential card I've been thinking up:

WWE Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T
Edge vs Bully Ray
AJ Styles vs Evan Bourne
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
MVP vs Magnus
X-Pac vs Fandango

Will probably change soon. But I love the match-ups of AJ Styles vs Evan Bourne, Kurt Angle vs Booker T and Rhodes vs Goldust.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol i see lots of peeps ready to face off with Mike Hero... Mike Hero is definitely the underdog here hoping to nab those hardcore fans who are knowledgable of guys like Player Uno and Fire Ant for the WIN!! lol :lol



AwSmash said:


> Mike Hero's roster is pretty pathetic. I don't really care if I end up against him though, because it'll easy to get through to the second round and CM Punk or Antonio Inoki could make some really interesting matches. Punk/Hollywood Hogan or Foley/Inoki are solid matches to go for.


To be honest i don't know most of his guys! :shock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Decided to pick up Bobby Heenan as a manager. Surprised he hasn't yet. Don't know who he'll manage yet but he's worth picking up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Decided to pick up Bobby Heenan as a manager. Surprised he hasn't yet. Don't know who he'll manage yet but he's worth picking up.


*Pretty much Heenan is in my eyes within top 5 managers of all time! He is versatile and can manage most anyone.

As for my pick..went with good ol' Ron Simmons~! 

TakersRevenge is up*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to have to start scraping the barrel now, to be honest.  Hello, Zack Ryder. :lol

Might just pick some more up from NXT. Might not be huge star-power, but can put them in better matches.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> A potential card I've been thinking up:
> 
> WWE Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T
> Edge vs Bully Ray
> ...


Intriguing, some good matches there. When I was first thinking up my potential card I considered picking up Evan Bourne and doing Bourne vs Kidman in a Shooting Star Press match. Would have been pretty cool I thought, Bourne/Styles is good too though. 

I personally won't be giving away any clues to my card just yet, though i'm sure just by looking at my roster some matches are guessable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Intriguing, some good matches there. When I was first thinking up my potential card I considered picking up Evan Bourne and doing Bourne vs Kidman in a Shooting Star Press match. Would have been pretty cool I thought, Bourne/Styles is good too though.
> 
> I personally won't be giving away any clues to my card just yet, though i'm sure just by looking at my roster some matches are guessable.


Yeah, Bourne vs Styles is something I'd want to see if they ever did a WWE vs TNA show. 

You have an awesome roster, can't wait to see what your card looks like! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Intriguing, some good matches there. When I was first thinking up my potential card I considered picking up Evan Bourne and doing *Bourne vs Kidman in a Shooting Star Press match.* Would have been pretty cool I thought, *Bourne/Styles* is good too though.
> 
> I personally won't be giving away any clues to my card just yet, though i'm sure just by looking at my roster some matches are guessable.


Damn those two matches also that you mentioned would have been fun :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, Bourne vs Styles is something I'd want to see if they ever did a WWE vs TNA show.
> 
> You have an awesome roster, can't wait to see what your card looks like! :mark:


Thanks man, I'm second guessing myself a bit now and wondering if it's coming along well enough but I guess it's pretty solid. To be fair I think everyone (apart from Mike ) has a good roster with a ton of potentially great matches so it should be a lot of fun seeing people's cards when they're finally done and having to choose a winner. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Planned card atm:*

Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose
William Regal vs Finlay
Seth Rollins vs Shane Mcmahon
JBL vs Del Rio
Damien Sandow vs Mr. T
Lita vs 
Heath Slater vs Eugene vs 

Looks a bit shit tbh, but if I get Sting, things will change :brodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> *Planned card atm:*
> 
> Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose
> William Regal vs Finlay
> ...


:cuss: I better not go up against you, I'm serious. :| Taker vs Ambrose is GOAT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks man, I'm second guessing myself a bit now and wondering if it's coming along well enough but I guess it's pretty solid. To be fair I think everyone (apart from Mike ) has a good roster with a ton of potentially great matches so it should be a lot of fun seeing people's cards when they're finally done and having to choose a winner. I'm looking forward to it.


Me too, no doubt that some of the votes will be close. Except if you're up against DwayneAustin when he manages to get Sting.

Sting vs Taker
Regal vs Ambrose

We're done for.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If Dwayne gets Sting then it's game over man, game over! Unless someone else gives Blake an offer he can't refuse for Sting and steals him from under Dwayne's nose.

:brodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew Heenan was going to be picked when guys started to pick managers this round. Damn he was my bext pick too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone be a manager? Are you able to pick a wrestler but use them as a manager?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I knew Heenan was going to be picked when guys started to pick managers this round. Damn he was my bext pick too.


Sorry man. He was too good to not take.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Am i missing few picks or..? :shock Chan PM..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sorry man. He was too good to not take.


Dont blame you man, hes the greatest manager of all time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Dont blame you man, hes the greatest manager of all time


Now I've just got to work out who he should manage. Good thing about Heenan though is he can pretty much manage anybody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Am i missing few picks or..? :shock Chan PM..


 2 picks


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Now I've just got to work out who he should manage. Good thing about Heenan though is he can pretty much manage anybody.


It would be an odd combination but i would have had him manage my next two picks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I can only think of 1 manager out there that I wouldn't mind picking up but they will have to last until my 16th pick.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Picking a manager is the least of my worries, probably won't pick one until the last 2 rounds. Would rather get some quality talent on the roster. Though I have a couple of ideas for managers but they're not that interesting.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Picking a manager is the least of my worries, probably won't pick one until the last 2 rounds. Would rather get some quality talent on the roster. Though I have a couple of ideas for managers but they're not that interesting.


Yeah I don't get the rush honestly.

The only reason I might take one at 16 is because I think my roster is looking good so far and I should have enough good talent all the way through.

Of course I also have 2 people I really want with my next 2 picks so i'll probably go with them instead of the manager.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

No idea what to do with Big Show. Everyone else has a planned match but him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm happy with my two picks. Filling out dat roster nicely :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Tempted to pick Darren Young just for swap negotiation leverage :vince5

I'm not a dick like that. But I'm surprised no one's tried anything like that yet.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess my main event would be:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Tempted to pick Darren Young just for swap negotiation leverage :vince5
> 
> I'm not a dick like that. But I'm surprised no one's tried anything like that yet.


If Petey wasn't out there I was taking Shelley. 

Not so much to be a dick as to get a good high flying x division guy. But I also knew you'd probably pay up to get him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Finally got a tag team. Not the team I wanted put I love the Prime Time Players. Its a weird combination but I really wanted Bobby Heenan to manage them too haha.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Got 4 guys on my roster now who master the Claw submission hold. How does a battle of the Claws sound. Baron Von Raschke vs Barry Windham


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Finally got a tag team. Not the team I wanted put I love the Prime Time Players. Its a weird combination but I really wanted Bobby Heenan to manage them too haha.


I could see that working.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> Got 4 guys on my roster now who master the Claw submission hold. How does a battle of the Claws sound. Baron Von Raschke vs Barry Windham


Great gimmick match!!! Go for it!! I remember Baron was very into the claw!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

They don't call him the Claw Master for nothing... Nikita Koloff, good pick. A little suprised I got Canek and Mascaras so late.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

**BUMP**


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vince Russo to win the WWE title from John Cena or Evan can GTFO. :russo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why would anybody pick Russo?

Are you guys really running out of actual wrestlers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake is up....however i think he may be out a while..i could be wrong..he definitely can pick when he comes back...iwatchwrestling is up


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got the message. I'm figuring out who I'm taking. Hopefully won't take too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Got the message. I'm figuring out who I'm taking. Hopefully won't take too long.


no rush...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to go WAY back with this pick, and probably the next one.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i wonder if anyone will go with george FUCKING hackenschmidt


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just made my pick. Happy I was able to sneak in both Archer & Hart Smith late. They are one of the best tag teams these days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> i wonder if anyone will go with george FUCKING hackenschmidt


And Frank Gotch...taking it OLD SCHOOL~!!!!! Way way back :clap


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Have 1 match that will only work if I can get 2 or 3 more pieces for it. Hopefully I can, if not i'll have to think of a plan B


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To whoever has John Morrison, are you willing to trade him?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I definitely see this draft coming to an end within the next two weeks...that's considerably fast compared to other drafts i've been in as well as considering it was originally 24 hours per pick..but the 12 hour change was i think a good idea. It's been great getting to know a lot of personalities on here...and their interests...looking forward to the ending of draft selections and beginnings of ppv card making 

Blake is up again...he can pick 2 guys upon return..Awsmash may pick for now..unless Blake is here before him.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

EDIT: This was meant to be in the selection thread. :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> And Frank Gotch...taking it OLD SCHOOL~!!!!! Way way back :clap


Was definitely considering Frank.. figured I needed to big men though. My whole roster was technicians and Hogan, Foley, Eaton and Ax.

Oh, and I think you forgot to add Luna Vachon to my roster, Chan. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> To whoever has John Morrison, are you willing to trade him?


Hmmm, well it would have to be a very good offer since I have a good plan for him. Feel free to test the water though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Was definitely considering Frank.. figured I needed to big men though. My whole roster was technicians and Hogan, Foley, Eaton and Ax.
> 
> Oh, and I think you forgot to add Luna Vachon to my roster, Chan. :lol


Thanks..will update that~!!!

*Blake..ur inbox is full and you can still pick one more wrestler.

Diabetic Dave is up!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

P.S. Fourth Wall check you inbox please, thanks bud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't know who to pick now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changed my pick. Might as well pick up Big E Langston.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Changed my pick. Might as well pick up Big E Langston.


Okay..yeah sorry...the Suicide character was a tough one...but i think by default Kaz claims the character...since he was primarily him..although i understand Daniels and another guy has played him.

Big E..not actually a bad choice..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hmmm, well it would have to be a very good offer since I have a good plan for him. Feel free to test the water though.


Who do I have that perks your interest and would be a fair trade?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well it would have to be one of your top picks I think, since I'm very fond of the plan I've got for JoMo and losing him would scupper my card a bit. So if you wanna do Bret Hart for John Morrison I'm all for it haha


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not crazy. Try again.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If WCW hadn't ruined Hogan/Sting for everyone, I would definitely be talking to Blake about a trade.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'm not crazy. Try again.


Well there's not really anyone else on your card that I'm interested in so I think I'll keep him. I like the plan I've got for him anyway.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well there's not really anyone else on your card that I'm interested in so I think I'll keep him. I like the plan I've got for him anyway.


Fair enough. Didn't hurt to try.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Really having to scrape the barrel now. Looking up the entrants to old Royal Rumbles for help.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Seriously surprised Lance Storm hadn't been taken until now. Round 16 for a top technical wrestler? Sure he's a bit boring but I feel I've got a good idea for him. He won't be on the upper card or anything though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Really having to scrape the barrel now. Looking up the entrants to old Royal Rumbles for help.


DREW CAREY! :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How was Test not picked earlier? That's a shocker that one! Slipped right past me!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He was my next pick. Damn Ratman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad to see the draft is almost over now. Really want to get to the Card Making stage now. I know what matches I'm doing now, I think. Just the waiting game!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Chan needs to correct the OP. ASAP!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What's this thing about there being 2 Lance Storms? I've checked and there's a Lance Archer and a James Storm but no Lance Storm. Unless someone took him and I completely missed it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan has put Lance Storm for both you and Ratman when in fact Ratman chose Test and he's put Test down for Cloverleaf when he didn't pick him. Only a small mistake but makes OP confusing!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Chan has put Lance Storm for both you and Ratman when in fact Ratman chose Test and he's put Test down for Cloverleaf when he hasn't picked yet.


Oh right thanks, I was worried he'd already been picked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got no idea who I'm picking next now. I know there's people left but I miss them all the time. Hello Santino!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've got no idea who I'm picking next now. I know there's people left but I miss them all the time. Hello Santino!


I've been looking really far back (for the whole draft), but at this point I'd say look even further back than the Golden Era.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I've been looking really far back (for the whole draft), but at this point I'd say look even further back than the Golden Era.


I think I might have too. I don't want to pick people up that literally nobody can remember though or I can't find a match for.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm kinda scared that I'll face that problem.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

There are still plenty and plenty of good wrestlers out there some that might surprise you


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 2 people left I really need and if I get them my card is set.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I was pretty surprised I got Magnum, Valentine, Arn, Tully, Malenko, and some pretty nice cruiserweights if I do say so. Plus Jericho and Eddie, and Henry and Vader. Of course Vader and Henry were early picks. 

My card is close, but I was really hoping to have Arn and Tully in a tag match, but the guys I'd want them against I'd rather have in singles matches.

By the way, who is Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, and Green Ant that Mike Hero took?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I was pretty surprised I got Magnum, Valentine, Arn, Tully, Malenko, and some pretty nice cruiserweights if I do say so. Plus Jericho and Eddie, and Henry and Vader. Of course Vader and Henry were early picks.
> 
> My card is close, but I was really hoping to have Arn and Tully in a tag match, but the guys I'd want them against I'd rather have in singles matches.
> 
> By the way, who is Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, and Green Ant that Mike Hero took?


Ants? 

I literally have no idea. His roster is very strange.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

they are a stable of ants in CHIKARA

They're ants.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

There funny as hell and good wrestlers but against the like of Tully Blanchard and Nick Bockwinkel they don't fit... Needless to say


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion guys...i'm at work...be out within an hour and i'll correct the rosters (SORRY again)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to make a pick. Was stuck at jury duty all day and I just got home. My pick is in though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Three picks in nine minutes. :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao totally forgot about Jim Nedihart. Would have easily picked him over Santino, Eric Young, and Jay Lethal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I know, I was able to pick up Storm and Neidhart after Zack Ryder of all people had already gone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost down to the wire!! The final stretch!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got no idea what I'll do with Jerry Lawler, but, yeah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker's Revenge has already picked Lawler:



Takers Revenge said:


> Jerry The King Lawler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh FGS. Got no idea now. :argh:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer Kowalski isn't chosen, right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If you go into the draft thread and click on 'search this thread' you can see if your guy has been picked or not. That's how I've been checking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If you go into the draft thread and click on 'search this thread' you can see if your guy has been picked or not. That's how I've been checking.


Yeah, I will.

Almost done with the draft now. Eager to start the Card process now!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Shiek, Nedihart, Kowalski

WHY DO I KEEP FORGETTING GUYS :bron3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had to dig deep for Kowalski otherwise I would have forgotten him as well!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I had Kowalski down really early as a potential late round choice but then I altered my card and he was no longer needed. That's a good pick though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's a good pick but the question is where do I use him? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

His name is Walter. :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, it's a good pick but the question is where do I use him? :lol


Squash match? :side:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I point out you've missed Alex Shelley and Zack Ryder off my list in the selections thread.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Can I point out you've missed Alex Shelley and Zack Ryder off my list in the selections thread.


yes, thank you..it's been corrected


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

I demand El Generico And Sami Be treated as two different wrestlers. They don't look the sam. Different gimmick. Different moveset!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mike Hero said:


> I demand El Generico And Sami Be treated as two different wrestlers. They don't look the sam. Different gimmick. Different moveset!


they're THE SAME PERSON

did you read the rules?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Where's Evan?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Where's Evan?


Evan Bourne? Fourth Wall chose him


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Evan Bourne? Fourth Wall chose him


I think he's talking about whoever is up next to pick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry, broke kayfabe. BEAST INCARNATE


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Surprised I was able to sneak in dibiase this late.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eh, I considered Dibiase but he didn't seem like a good pick to me personally. I wouldn't know what to do with him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My first idea I needed Morrison for but I might be able to make that idea work with a second person.

Chan, can we pick someone to wrestle and turn them into a manager if need be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

lol Blake has already picked Jones and Neville a few days ago:



Chan Hung said:


> *Blake picks (his 2 missed picks)
> 
> Nathan Jones
> Adrian Neville
> ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

sweet, someone else agrees with me that Ted Jr. is CLASS


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> sweet, someone else agrees with me that Ted Jr. is CLASS


I agreed with that. I wanted Dibiase and was gonna pick him. I just figured that really old school wouldn't work with new school. I mean, nearly all my wrestlers worked in a completely different era to current day wrestlers.

If Diabetic Dave gets Sting, we're all fucked. Unfortunately, the only two people from my rosters I can see Blake willing to trade for him are Mankind and Hollywood Hogan and Sting isn't as big as Hollywood Hulk and Mankind for Sting results in an incredible main event that was ruined by WCW and TNA.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My first idea I needed Morrison for but I might be able to make that idea work with a second person.
> 
> Chan, can we pick someone to wrestle and turn them into a manager if need be?


Of course, any wrestler can turn into a manager without a problem. It's the managers who turn into wrestlers that you can't do unless you specifically draft a manager and state you are having him be a wrestler (in place of a wrestler) lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> lol Blake has already picked Jones and Neville a few days ago:


Blake's been behind..i think in fairness he wasn't online since two days ago..i'll PM him to ask him to pick some talents to update his roster. Thanks for noticing that!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Of course, any wrestler can turn into a manager without a problem. It's the managers who turn into wrestlers that you can't do unless you specifically draft a manager and state you are having him be a wrestler (in place of a wrestler) lol


Thank you. By the way I think Gambit has been online since he's been up to pick, Does that mean I can make my next pick now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Thank you. By the way I think Gambit has been online since he's been up to pick, Does that mean I can make my next pick now?


Indeed he was online two hours _after_ you selected your draft in the morning. He probably just didn't check the thread. Therefore you're up again. Gambit will pick when he's back online. I'll PM him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*BLAKE YOUR BOX IS FULL!!! UR MISSING 3 PICKS! LOL*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Indeed he was online two hours _after_ you selected your draft in the morning. He probably just didn't check the thread. Therefore you're up again. Gambit will pick when he's back online. I'll PM him.


Thanks. I didn't wanna pick and then be told I wasn't supposed to.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FUCK I was going to take Maryse next as a manager for The Miz


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> FUCK I was going to take Maryse next as a manager for The Miz


:flip

Glad I stole her. Was between her and another woman but I figured Maryse might have gone before my next pick. 

Maryse can either manage Ted or team with him in a mixed tag match. Depends on whos out there with my next 2 picks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate is up!!

Blake clear your inbox...you need to select 4 people when you get online lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love your signature, Ratman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I love your signature, Ratman.


Thanks. It is a pretty good sig :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thanks. It is a pretty good sig :


Mines better.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My card is looking pretty stacked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think my card is practically finished now. Just need to find someone for Killer Kowalski and I'm done. Not really bothered about the last two picks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My last picks will come in handy for sure.

Gotta get someone for another match and may be switching up 1 of my other matches too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got a couple of trade ideas in mind. :hmm:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Um, Blake (I think) already has Adrian Neville, who was formerly known as Pac.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Um, Blake (I think) already has Adrian Neville, who was formerly known as Pac.


Thanks..will change it asap!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fixed...Luckily Mike Hero gave me a lot of picks to chose from lol ^


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer Kowalski vs Freddie Blassie.

Going old school!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, you put Gorgeous George on my roster; he belongs to Awsmash.

I'm pretty stoked with having Mark Henry vs. Vader, among some other sweet matchups.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Also, you put Gorgeous George on my roster; he belongs to Awsmash.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked with having Mark Henry vs. Vader, among some other sweet matchups.


Thanks..damn sorry guys for all mistakes...i blame work! :|


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan, if I decide to make a Maryse a manager i'd get an extra pick to replace her as an active wrestler on my roster right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan, would you be willing to trade Raven? Or are you setting up a re-run of the classic Raven/Dreamer rivalry?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

T & A reunite again. Well at least in here. RIP TEST.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only three more picks left for me until it's over :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Chan, would you be willing to trade Raven? Or are you setting up a re-run of the classic Raven/Dreamer rivalry?


Hmmmm maybe for Rey Mysterio lol  :side:  :angel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, my reaction to that suggestion is:










But in all seriousness, I didn't think you would trade him. Though I was hoping you might want Bam Bam Bigelow for him? :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm open to offers.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I'm open to offers.


Once I look over your roster we may be talking offers.

I still want someone better for Andre than Yokozuna. I could also use a good x division/cruiserweight guy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, I totally was thinking of taking Torrie and Sable next, and was surprised they lasted this long. 

LAST TWO PICKS!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm very confident my final 2 picks won't be taken, so my card is all sorted out. I've got a couple of trade ideas though if they don't work out it's not a huge deal, though there's definitely someone I want.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think I'll be trading, unless someone manages to persuade me! I'm pretty happy with my roster and card.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so I just realized there is one person on my roster of 20 that will not be used in any capacity

Perhaps i'll draft Little Boogeyman

Also, I get three more picks to make a roster of 20 and a manager, right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's 20 wrestlers plus a manager.

Have any trades actually gone through yet? Would Chan prefer all trades be discussed in here or do we just PM the person?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think we wait till the draft is over then we can trade


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vince is looking a little lost there on your roster, Blake. Perhaps he would like to hang out with his son?










Vince vs Shane would be a great match on your card :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Blake has been banned, now what?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/210417-blake-pure-holyman.html


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We each get one of his picks.

I choose Sting

DO IT CHAN

Edit: although he also has Lesnar :hmm:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, you can have Nathan Jones. :brodgers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blake was banned?? Jeez.....fpalm

I'll be back online in about 15 minutes to sort out answers, questions etc that i've missed on the last page or two! lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ah well, we can just have 15 rosters with one three way match. I opt we don't use his roster though, would just complicate things


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Or it would help speed up the next round of picks :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can not get Sting under any circumstances. Otherwise we are doomed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll take Sting and Carlito. You guys can fight over the rest of his picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Can we start choosing Blake's guys from now? That would mean I would definitely get Sting or Lesnar. :side:

In all seriousness though, I agree with obby that we should just leave those guys with Blake's now-unused roster and continue on. Would be pretty unfair if people can suddenly pick up Lesnar, Sting or even his round three pick Sean O'Haire! (Seriously, round three?)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

sean o'haire would probably still be up for grabs right now if CHODE stayed in tbh :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No I need Sting or Lesnar! Would make me unstoppable!

I also have a nice sleeper pick in mind that may or may not join my roster with my last overall pick.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

obby said:


> sean o'haire would probably still be up for grabs right now if CHODE stayed in tbh :lol


I really wanted O'Haire as a late round pick too.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ratman takes The Coach.. Good pick.. I was listening to him on Coach and Company on ESPN Radio today


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Ratman takes The Coach.. Good pick.. I was listening to him on Coach and Company on ESPN Radio today


Wish he would come back to the WWE, he was so damn funny. But he has it way better with ESPN over WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

** Blake's roster can NOT be used by any member. I'm guessing Blake is permanently banned or is he temporarily banned? If temp, how long til he returns? 

As for trades..it's best to go over discussions when everyone's selections are finalized.

I'll update the main page with you alls roster selections a bit later...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

he's been inactive for four rounds anyways, I think it's safe to say he won't be coming back


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can one manager, manage more than one wrestler in a card? Example like Paul Heyman manages Punk, Lesnar, and Axel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> he's been inactive for four rounds anyways, I think it's safe to say he won't be coming back


Basically then since Blake is eliminated, we can have one three way matchup...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't believe Brock is now going to be unused for the first round. I'm meh with Sting. 

I'm liking the card I've finally put together. Still need my last two picks to still be there when my turn comes around. ALMOST THERE GUYZ.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

One of my picks I'll be beyond shocked if anybody takes. 

The other one, i'm not even sure who it will be. Then again if I think of a better idea my plans could change last minute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I might do Bully Ray vs Devon!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DiabeticDave has been on but not made his pick so the next guy up can make his I guess.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesus is it my turn already?!?! I've been doing PWA stuff. I'll make my pick now. Just got to choose someone, both my choices have gone.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm excited to make my card. I think my team is pretty stacked and I've still got some people in my sights

And Chan you forgot to add Jack Briscoe to my roster list.. I picked him before Mark Briscoe and after Jay Briscoe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Think I might do Bully Ray vs Devon!


In a Tables Match?



Takers Revenge said:


> I'm excited to make my card. I think my team is pretty stacked and I've still got some people in my sights
> 
> And Chan you forgot to add Jack Briscoe to my roster list.. I picked him before Mark Briscoe and after Jay Briscoe


I don't know if you know this but ROH's Brisco's are not related to the other Briscoe's you drafted. Just saying. But i'm sure those 2 teams facing off could still be good.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I realize that.. I belive Mark and Jay's last name is Pugh... But regardless still should be a good matchup


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I'm excited to make my card. I think my team is pretty stacked and I've still got some people in my sights
> 
> And Chan you forgot to add Jack Briscoe to my roster list.. I picked him before Mark Briscoe and after Jay Briscoe


Gotcha..thanks! (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

M-Dogg is a nice pick. Forgot all about him myself.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And we're officially scraping the barrel - The Great Khali has been picked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol I'm glad this next one will be my last pick. Just going to try and find a good Mid Card guy that's left and I'm fine.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :lol I'm glad this next one will be my last pick. Just going to try and find a good Mid Card guy that's left and I'm fine.


Garrett Bischoff is still out there to complete your main event.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Garrett Bischoff is still out there to complete your main event.


You'd have to force me to pick him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What about David Arquette? Former world champion?

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What about David Arquette? Former world champion?
> 
> :HHH2


:lol 'Former World Champion' Let me go and puke. :sad:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolkhali


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Was gonna take Elix Skipper and have him and Daniels reunite for a Triple X reunion but oh well, didn't think many people would remember Skipper for anything besides the awesome cage walk in TNA.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What about David Arquette? Former world champion?
> 
> :HHH2


"That'll put asses in the seat!!" -Tony Shiavone :clap:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Getting close!!! Down to the wires!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Chan, just to confirm, there's this round and then the final one where people who haven't yet picked a manager must then do so. Right?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey Chan, just to confirm, there's this round and then the final one where people who haven't yet picked a manager must then do so. Right?


I don't think we HAVE to pick a manager but can if we want to. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EDIT: Just seen he's been banned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> EDIT: Just seen he's been banned.


Anyone know though "why" he was banned? I went through the "history" of his posts...i dont see anything too racial, crude, or rude :lol but then again i could be wrong!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just made my final pick. It's just got real.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just made my final pick. It's just got real.


Nice pick dude...i should be selecting within a few minutes...still unsure..who to pick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking through my roster now. Can make some interesting match-ups. Only ones that are definite right now, I think are:

Bully Ray vs Devon
AJ Styles vs Evan Bourne
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
WWE Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might do Amazing Red vs Edge! I could see that being an awesome match-up! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Might do Amazing Red vs Edge! I could see that being an awesome match-up! :mark:


That would be nice!!!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

not sweating my last two picks. My card is set in stone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hey Chan, just to confirm, there's this round and then the final one where people who haven't yet picked a manager must then do so. Right?


Yes 20 "wrestlers" and then last round is manager round! Unless you chose a "manager" already, then your last round would be likely a "wrestler"


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Might do Amazing Red vs Edge! I could see that being an awesome match-up! :mark:


Edge vs AJ would be a much better match imo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah but AJ Styles vs Evan Bourne blows Edge vs AJ out of the park IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I don't think we HAVE to pick a manager but can if we want to. But I could be mistaken.


Indeed. You do NOT have to pick a manager. You can opt out and just stay with the 20 wrestlers you have.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I know i'll be picking a manager.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hard to believe the last three wrestler taken lasted as long as they did.. Like Yoshi Yastu was picked two rounds ago.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Can someone confirm for me that I've missed a pick? I'm only counting 18 wrestlers in my list.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My card is set. Looks pretty dope.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

has mike tyson ever wrestled a match in WWE? not sure if he counts


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am picking another wrestler. Not sure who yet.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah but AJ Styles vs Evan Bourne blows Edge vs AJ out of the park IMO.


Meh. Everybody is going for the high flying fast paced match probably. Edge vs AJ could be like a match of the year level match, plus Evan vs Red would be cool.

I don't know that's just me. I think Edge is too big of a name to face Amazing Red.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God. I just watched that entire video. I know we talk about commentary being bad, but that was so shitty. Whole time it just sounded like Cole and Lawler's commentary from a video game. "Was that a tooth?" Damn haven't heard that since Monday. 

This was DX at it's worst. Anyways, DRAFT'S ALMOST DONE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh my God. I just watched that entire video. I know we talk about commentary being bad, but that was so shitty. Whole time it just sounded like Cole and Lawler's commentary from a video game. "Was that a tooth?" Damn haven't heard that since Monday.
> 
> This was DX at it's worst. Anyways, DRAFT'S ALMOST DONE.


I agree. The worst thing they ever did in the WWE has letting Hornswoggle in as the DX mascot fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry DwayneAustin but I laughed my ass off when I saw you'd picked up David Arquette. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It was my last pick so I wanted to out on a high :brodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Former World Champion = Sleeper Pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ You know it's "DOWN TO THE WIRE" when someone chooses David Arquette~!! :russo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

David Arquette being picked is the definition of 'scraping the barrel'. In fact, if you're at that point you've probably scraped the barrel so much there's a hole in it and now you're just scraping concrete.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> David Arquette being picked is the definition of 'scraping the barrel'. In fact, if you're at that point you've probably scraped the barrel so much there's a hole in it and now you're just scraping David Arquettes face on concrete.


Fixed (Y)

I hear it's my go.

Why did someone choose Miss Elizabeth. WTF?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Fixed (Y)
> 
> I hear it's my go.
> 
> Why did someone choose Miss Elizabeth. WTF?


Cause Mike Hero is stupid and picked Elizabeth without having Savage or even Hogan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Fixed (Y)
> 
> I hear it's my go.
> 
> Why did someone choose Miss Elizabeth. WTF?


:lmao i dunno why...odd pick especially that early!! 
i guess he has a master plan for her :vince2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> :lmao i dunno why...odd pick especially that early!!
> i guess he has a master plan for her :vince2


Some sort of three way? :ex:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mike Hero's roster is a bizarre mix between Chikara and NJPW featuring CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler.

No idea where Miss Elizabeth is going to fix in.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Im confused. Its my turn right?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine if we were blindsided and everyone loved Mike Hero's roster and we thought he was easy? Just imagine.. :shock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm semi worried about my card, only because what if people that vote (assuming that it's open to the whole forum) don't know who Tully Blanchard or Larry Zybysko or the Varsity Club (well, I'll them slide even though the individuals are recognizable). 

Love my roster, top to bottom. Even the cruiserweights.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a heads up guys, that I'm not bothering with this next Manager pick. Just skip past me if it's my turn. I'm already happy with my card now and I'm not bothered about another Manager.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just a heads up guys, that I'm not bothering with this next Manager pick. Just skip past me if it's my turn. I'm already happy with my card now and I'm not bothered about another Manager.


Seconded. 

Besides I really have no idea who to pick. My two choices are already taken and don't just want to throw someone in randomly. 

Unless we have to pick one, in which case I'll make one later. It's 1:00AM and I'll figure someone out tomorrow if I have to.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just a heads up guys, that I'm not bothering with this next Manager pick. Just skip past me if it's my turn. I'm already happy with my card now and I'm not bothered about another Manager.


Im pretty sure it doesn't have to be a manager this round, it can be anybody


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just a heads up guys, that I'm not bothering with this next Manager pick. Just skip past me if it's my turn. I'm already happy with my card now and I'm not bothered about another Manager.


If you've already picked a manager, the 21st round is for wrestlers.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Besides I really have no idea who to pick. My two choices are already taken and don't just want to throw someone in randomly.
> 
> Unless we have to pick one, in which case I'll make one later. It's 1:00AM and I'll figure someone out tomorrow if I have to.


James Mitchell to manage Abyss!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> James Mitchell to manage Abyss!


Could do. 

I wanted Paul Bearer (Kane) or Konnan (LAX). 

Just had another idea though :hmm:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Could do.
> 
> I wanted Paul Bearer (Kane) or Konnan (LAX).
> 
> Just had another idea though :hmm:


I really dont have anything planned for Konnan, if you want to do a trade just give me a PM.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I really dont have anything planned for Konnan, if you want to do a trade just give me a PM.


You have the option I'd just thought of!! Damn you!! :cuss:

Was going to stick Eve Torres with Sack Ryder. Bit of eye candy :Cena5

There's only really 2/3 guys I'd consider trading. My card is pretty set. Just 2 guys I guys I can either add to a match or trade. 

It's 2:00AM and I really should sleep now :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm semi worried about my card, only because what if people that vote (assuming that it's open to the whole forum) don't know who Tully Blanchard or Larry Zybysko or the Varsity Club (well, I'll them slide even though the individuals are recognizable).
> 
> Love my roster, top to bottom. Even the cruiserweights.


Yeah that's a tough thing bcuz many people on here may not remember who lots of old schoolers are...i guess the votes will determine that lol

Fourth Wall is up....I think there's a lot of strong cards here...i gotta admit i'm most curious to see what card guys like Mike Hero come up with his roster lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My card is pretty set. Could have been better but oh well.

I wouldn't mind doing something like this again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My card is pretty set. Could have been better but oh well.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing something like this again.


This is fun..almost to an addicting point of view for me!!:|:|

In other wrestling forums i used to be on..they would do this every 6 months or so...they didn't want to do them too often i guess to ruin the uniqueness of it...but yeah i agree...this stuff is fun and in ways challenging


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I love doing fantasy drafts. You forget how many people are out there. I don't think we had to dig TOO deep actually. Maybe in the last round or two.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> If you've already picked a manager, the 21st round is for wrestlers.


IS IT? Scrap that then. Might as well pick someone.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> IS IT? Scrap that then. Might as well pick someone.


Ion was a nice pick.

I was going to pick him but then I decided to go with Ted/Maryse vs Bennett/Maria


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ion was a nice pick.
> 
> I was going to pick him but then I decided to go with Ted/Maryse vs Bennett/Maria


I've got a nice Ultimate X Match planned and I slipped him in. Looks a lot better now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad I didn't pick him then because I was going Ultimate X if I picked him. But Petey and Sonjay can put on a show themselves.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So when it gets time to send in our cards, do we send them straight to you Chan and you then put us in matches? Or do we post in the thread? Also, will there be a brand new separate thread for matchcards?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would have thought there would be a separate thread for the Match Cards. Would become cluttered otherwise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So when it gets time to send in our cards, do we send them straight to you Chan and you then put us in matches? Or do we post in the thread? Also, will there be a brand new separate thread for matchcards?


Good questions.

Once we all finish our final draft selections, I will ask kindly that all members forward me a ppv card with their matches/lineup. No need to provide a backstory nor who you think would win the match. (Everyone must use all their talents on the ppv. Plus we are not allowed to feature any talent in more than one match.)
2 gimmick matches allowed per card Ex (TLC match, Ladder) (I dont count title match, tag team , triple threat etc as gimmicks) 

*The following below would be an example of one members ppv card:*

_Alien Bounty Hunter Presents: Clash of the Champions 2013~!_

World title match:

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant

Tag Team Title Match:

Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs. Hall and Nash

Tables Ladders and Chairs match:

Jeff Hardy vs. Bully Ray

Woman's Title Match

Trish Stratus vs. Lita

etc....

***I will make a new, separate thread that will feature both members ppv cards in which voters will choose which one they believe is the best. 

***I will leave voting open for two days (48 hrs) per thread. Once voting ends, the winning member will advance and be able to release one of his talents and draft any talent from the loser's roster.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

But can we say who won each match if we want to?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> But can we say who won each match if we want to?


You could for example write say in parenthesis who you think would win and how..that's okay...but it's not mandatory. 

I'll try to make it clear to voters to please choose based ONLY on what lineup/matches they feel would best interest them..what they'd rather pay to watch!

Also i'll use a randomizer system of sort to see what matches we will all be in.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So help me God if you put me against DwayneAustin.

Or ABH. My undercard is nice, but my main event may not stack up against theirs. Damnit.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Even though it won't have any bearing on the voting, I've written about a paragraph's worth of background for each of my matches. It's like a summed-up version of the feuds that have been going on as if there have been weekly TV shows (like Raw, Smackdown etc) in the build up to my PPV. Is it ok to include those? The opening post says it's ok and hell, they were fun to write.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Mike Hero PLZ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Mike Hero PLZ.


Dennis Rodman :lmao


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, Vince Russo needs SOMEBODY in his corner when he takes on Floyd Mayweather :lol :lol :lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Russo vs Mayweather. GOAT match between two GOATS.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Even though it won't have any bearing on the voting, I've written about a paragraph's worth of background for each of my matches. It's like a summed-up version of the feuds that have been going on as if there have been weekly TV shows (like Raw, Smackdown etc) in the build up to my PPV. Is it ok to include those? The opening post says it's ok and hell, they were fun to write.


Yes you may write that..it's perfectly fine.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Vince Russo pays for his crimes against wrestling by being locked in a cage with Floyd Mayweather for 10 minutes.

DON'T TELL ME YOU WOULDN'T LOVE THAT.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Gotta get 'em talking."

Also, I'm sitting this round out, since I'm all squared away with picks. After Awsmash picks, Hollywood Nightmare can go ahead.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Debating if I really need Karen Jarrett or not.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm doing an 80s Vs 2000s best of 5 series with two "special attraction" matches on the side (more than likely card at this point);

Cena (biggest face of the RA & PG eras) Vs Piper w/ Orndorff & Bob Orton (biggest heel of the Golden Era)

Batista (2nd face of RA Era) Vs The Ultimate Warrior (arguably the second biggest face of the Golden Era)

AJ Lee (biggest diva of the PG Era) Vs Fabulous Moolah (arguably the biggest women's wrestler ever)

Umaga (Foreign MONSTER) Vs Kamala (Foreign MONSTER)

Sgt Slaughter W/Hacksaw Jim Duggan (AMURRICA) Vs The Greak Khali W/Jinder Mahal (FOREIGNERS!)

Throw in a Puroresu four way and Mayweather Vs Russo & you've got yourself a card.

WHICH ERA WILL REIGN SUPREME?!?!?! TUNE IN AND SEE!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mayweather vs Russo better main event. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My card has a lot of young guys which I hope doesn't work against me!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've not really gone with any specifics with my card, just matches that I think would be good and/or with interesting feuds.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

really like my card. all the matches make sense, and are dream match esque


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really like my card to but it was pretty hard to come up with. I have about 20 different matches with my guys that could work. But for now my card has some great matches. Has about 3-4 dream matches that can get me some votes.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My current card:

*WCW Championship:*
Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Mankind

*Tag Team Match:*
Lou Thesz & Dynamited Kid vs. Verne Gagne & Jushin Liger

*WCW Women's Championship:*
Chyna (c) vs. Luna Vachon

*Singles Match:*
Gorgeous George vs. Antonio Rocca

*WCW United States Championship:*
Mike Awesome (c) vs. Ahmed Johnson

*Singles Match:*
Dory Funk Jr. vs. Bob Backlund

*WCW Tag Team Championship:*
The Midnight Express (c) w/ Jim Cornette vs. Demolition

*Singles Match:*
Rikidōzan vs. The Great Muta

Still undecided on stipulations and not 100% sure that I'll go with this card, but that's my plan so far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ Looks pretty dope AwSmash. Hogan vs Mankind is GOAT. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

V My potential card.  Some matches will probably change before I send PM to Chan!

Card

*WWE Championship vs WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
WWE Kurt Angle vs WCW Booker T

*Ironman Match*
AJ Styles vs Edge

*Last Man Standing Match*
Bully Ray vs Devon - TNA World Heavyweight Championship

*Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes w/ Bobby Heenan vs Goldust

*Singles Match*
Amazing Red vs Evan Bourne

*Singles Match*
Killer Kowalski vs Freddy Blassie

*Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt vs Fandango

*Singles Match*
Big E Langston vs Magnus

*Ultimate X Match*
X-Pac vs Kenny King vs MVP vs Zema Ion - X Divison Championship​


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Decided not to draft a manager.

Just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

David Arquette vs Eugene in dat main event


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

All I give away is that Mark Henry is facing Vader inside the steel cage and Dean Malenko is in an Iron Man with someone. Oh, and Jericho is facing Guerrero for the WWE title, but that might have been a given.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Andre is facing Yokozuna. That's all I can reveal but some other match ups may be a given.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's your pick, iwatchwrestling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Posted earlier that I'm sitting this round out since I have all my picks. I think Hollywood is also done.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah i'm done. Decided to keep Karen Jarrett away from Double J.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Decided not to draft a manager.
> 
> Just thought i'd point that out.


I thought it was mandatory to have a manager?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I thought it was mandatory to have a manager?


Nope.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So...

We're done here?


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Can we make trades? I want my Lou Thez Antonio Inoki dream match


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OH YEAH. TRADES.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am willing to do some trades with anyone. I have my card already filled out but I really don't have anything for Billy Kidman, Konnan, Steve McMichael, and trade Eve for another Diva. If anyone is interested in these guys let me know.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> Can we make trades? I want my Lou Thez Antonio Inoki dream match


Yeah we can. I really want Thesz though, so you'll have to make a very good offer.

I guess it's Gambit's pick now. Then the draft's over. :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd be willing to trade Bennett, Maria (if nothing else you could turn her into a manager if you don't have one), or Yokozuna if that perks some interest. 

For the right offer i'd even part with Kevin Steen.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I WILL TRADE DOINK AND SANTINO IF ANYONE WANTS THEM FOR SOME REASON


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The draft's over! :hb:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The draft is finally done. :mark:

Though all my proposed trades fell through. :bron3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Surely you can't trade. You have to use the picks you made for the first card, or whats the point?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

What counts as a gimmick match?? I know that stipulations do, but what about like giving a name to a match??

E.G. Father V Son, or Bro V Bro.

Oh and I thought we were allowed 3 gimmick matches??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> What counts as a gimmick match?? I know that stipulations do, but what about like giving a name to a match??
> 
> E.G. Father V Son, or Bro V Bro.
> 
> Oh and I thought we were allowed 3 gimmick matches??


I don't think Brother vs Brother is a gimmick match. I think it purely means like No Holds Barred, HIAC, Cage, Last Man Standing, etc.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I don't think Brother vs Brother is a gimmick match. I think it purely means like No Holds Barred, HIAC, Cage, Last Man Standing, etc.


Sound.

But how many can we have?? I swear it was 3. My card kind of relies on us being allowed 3.

I asked before and someone said 3.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is 3.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It is 3. Originally it was 2, but Chan bumped it to 3. Think it's on one of the first pages of the two threads somewhere.

Edit: Okay, it says 2 here, but I think he just forgot to edit this. Pretty sure he said 3.



> Rules of the Match Cards :
> - Your card must have 7 - 9 matches
> - One 2 gimmick matches allowed per card (I dont count tag team , triple threat etc as gimmicks)
> - Each wrestler can only be involved in one match on your card.
> ...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> It is 3. Originally it was 2, but Chan bumped it to 3. Think it's on one of the first pages of the two threads somewhere.
> 
> Edit: Okay, it says 2 here, but I think he just forgot to edit this. Pretty sure he said 3.


This is what I'm hoping.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> a) triple threat matches do NOT count as gimmick matches
> b)* originally it was 2 gimmick matches per card, i've modified it to 3*
> examples of gimmick matches: Ladder match, Cage Match, etc..
> 
> As for Kofi, yeah i'm not the biggest fan but i'll give him credit, he's very agile and i think he's a very solid midcarder for sure.


He said it was three gimmick matches here ^.

So, can we start sending our matchcards to you Chan?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I want the tournament bracket out there for us to see .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I want the tournament bracket out there for us to see .


You are about to see that.....as well as other information on this thread. I will post update here in a few minutes


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan, are we going to be able to trade after every round??

Or do we have to use the exact same superstars (bar one from who we beat) for ever round??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Chan, are we going to be able to trade after every round??
> 
> Or do we have to use the exact same superstars (bar one from who we beat) for ever round??


Great Question.

There will be no trading during or after the tournament begins, only before..which means between now and late night tomorrow (PM me if you need a few extra hours)

Each member who wins their round can draft any talent from the losers roster provided they drop one of their talents. This is a reward to each winner.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GENTS, please start getting your PPV cards ready...i'm going to work on mine as we speak. The deadline for everyone to turn in their PPV cards will be at the latest Monday 9AM Central Time 10 Eastern (7 AM West Coast and if you are in another country please check times accordingly)*


*Below you will see what the RANDOMizer came up with. I had to do a three way match because Blake was elminated due to getting banned. *










Matchups are as follows:

*MONDAY JUNE 10, 2013*

Match 1:
The Fourth Wall
vs.
Mike Hero

Match 2:
Gambit
vs.
iwatchwrestling


*TUESDAY JUNE 11, 2013*

Match 3:
HollywoodNightmare
vs.
ChanHung

Match 4:
TakersRevenge
vs.
AlienBountyHunter



*WEDNESDAY JUNE 12, 2013*

Match 5:
Awsmash
vs.
Obby


Match 6:
The Beast Incarnate
vs.
Cloverleaf

Match 7: (Special Triple Threat Match)

Dwayne Austin
vs.
The Ratman
vs.
Diabetic Dave


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Uh oh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Uh oh


If you really think about it..there was no way that everyone was gonna get pleased doing this..lol...i think at the very least knowing our opponents are will give us an idea of what matchups to put up against theres.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

God Dammit!! Triple threat match!!

How many will be advancing from the triple threat match. 

If 1 advances then there'll be 7 guys in the next round where's if 2 advance they'll be 8. 

And how will the drafting of the loser's roster work (the winner/winners choosing who they want)

Apologies for all the questions. They've literally all to me at once :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> God Dammit!! Triple threat match!!
> 
> How many will be advancing from the triple threat match.
> 
> ...


Good questions...yes i'd like for 2 of the 3 to advance. Let's see who the top two members are who get the highest votes. The drafting of the "loser's" roster will work like this. The winner who had the highest vote gets to pick first. The other winner with the lower count picks second. If there's a tie..we'll just randomize it or something lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome stuff, shit's getting real now. :mark:

I like how you've spread out the matches on separate days. So on Monday for example, will you just post the cards of the 4 people involved and then we vote? Is voting only open for one day or can that carry over even when the next set of matches is up?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The 2 people I didn't want to face. 

There's so many people I want from their rosters too. 

I was pretty confident until now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Awesome stuff, shit's getting real now. :mark:
> 
> *I like how you've spread out the matches on separate days*. So on Monday for example, will you just post the cards of the 4 people involved and then we vote? Is voting only open for one day or can that carry over even when the next set of matches is up?


Thanks (Y) I did that to keep it consistantly moving and keep people's interest in this. 

Voting is to begin this Monday for the cards of 4 people. Voting will be allowed 48 hours or two days. Yes, voting may be carried over while other matchups are in progress


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> The 2 people I didn't want to face.
> 
> There's so many people I want from their rosters too.
> 
> I was pretty confident until now.


Don't feel down...analyze your opponents...think of the obvious cards and gimmick matches they may use...and try to counter with something in that sense.

ALSO to clarify..yes guys we can use up to 3 gimmick matches per ppv. Sorry about the confusion fpalm


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok great, looking forward to seeing a new set of cards each day. Will have to finish the final tinkering on my card then. 

Also, for the UK guys, the final deadline translates to 2pm on Monday.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Chan I believe you forgot to add my last two picks.. Gerry Briscoe and Dick Murdoch


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Don't feel down...analyze your opponents...think of the obvious cards and gimmick matches they may use...and try to counter with something in that sense.
> 
> ALSO to clarify..yes guys we can use up to 3 gimmick matches per ppv. Sorry about the confusion fpalm


I've already got my card set up. I think it's a great card. 

The Undertaker and The Rock. In terms of star power, I can't compete with that, my card lacks a big draw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> I've already got my card set up. I think it's a great card.
> 
> The Undertaker and The Rock. In terms of star power, I can't compete with that, my card lacks a big draw.



I'm facing HollywoodNightmare who has big names too so i know where you're coming from....it'll be a challenge but just try ur best...you never know maybe their undercards don't match yours?

AND..TakersRevenge..okay thanks..going to update it now. (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

question

Can we provide descriptions with our matches to help better hype them up?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I was planning in doing something like that myself


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have written a paragraph's worth of build up for all my matches. Chan said it was fine to include them. (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> question
> 
> Can we provide descriptions with our matches to help better hype them up?


Yes. :cool2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

roster update, Chan?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bring it on Chan! :avit:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> roster update, Chan?


yes, i'll post everyones selections asap!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Bring it on Chan! :avit:


ufff..it's gonna be tough against ur card :argh: :avit:  :argh: :cool2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Your the commish of this thing though...we all know your planning a heel turn and taking all the heavy hitters out of this as quickly as possible!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I just got an idea

Doink vs Scott Steiner :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Im in the triple threat, damn this going to be fun and interesting. Good luck to DwayneAustin and DiabeticDave, it will be a close one.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw fuck. Obby's one of the 3-4 people I didn't want to take on. Good luck everyone.

And it doesn't get any easier in the second round.

I'm open to trades as well if anyone's interested.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone want to give me some feedback on how I've written up Mankind and Hollywood Hogan? I can review your's too.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gambit is an interesting opponent. I honestly like my roster more, but his main event (presumably that 120 minute Ultimate Submission Iron Man Match) between Benoit and Bryan bests my main event, though I still like mine. 

Pretty different rosters, also. Almost old school vs. new school. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

When do we have to have the card ready by? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gambit said:


> When do we have to have the card ready by?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App





Chan Hung said:


> GENTS, please start getting your PPV cards ready...i'm going to work on mine as we speak.* The deadline for everyone to turn in their PPV cards will be at the latest Monday 9AM Central Time 10 Eastern (7 AM West Coast and if you are in another country please check times accordingly)*


Here you go


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

How would everyone say is the best way to display your card? Main event at the top working downwards to the opening match? Or opening match at the top working downwards to the main event?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad I'm against Mike Hero!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah I will try to have it ready by then but I am working late tonight. I will try to get in done when I get home in between shifts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> How would everyone say is the best way to display your card? Main event at the top working downwards to the opening match? Or opening match at the top working downwards to the main event?


Main Event at the top, I'd say


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to send my card in to Chan now. Already had it ready and I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Main Event at the top, I'd say


Yeah. That's how I've done it.

It's going to be interesting to see who people vote for. I'd say my card is an 8 throughout, whereas others have some 10's for main events but 6's for undercards.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yeah. That's how I've done it.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see who people vote for. I'd say my card is an 8 throughout, whereas others have some 10's for main events but 6's for undercards.


Glad I wasn't involved in the Triple Threat. That's all I can say.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok thanks, I'll have the main event at the top then. I think most matches will be close, almost everyone has a very good card. I like my matchup with Taker's Revenge, he has an old school card while I have a more new school card so they might split opinion. Looking forward to tomorrow and the first matches to vote on.

Chan, when you make the thread it might be a good idea to have something like *Voting open to public* in the title, as otherwise people might ignore the thread a think voting is just for us.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Glad I wasn't involved in the Triple Threat. That's all I can say.


Tell me about it :argh:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone else writing storylines to there card? I only did one for my main event match. Im no creative writer but i think it is actually somewhat good lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, I've written a little for each of my matches. I feel it gives the card a bit more substance. Only a paragraph tops though, just a summing up of the feud they would've had. Looking forward to reading others.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd put the MAIN EVENT at the top...

Yes, on Monday when i post the first two threads of the matchups, i'll definitely let the public know..somewhere within the title, that it's open voting for ALL~!

As for when the cards are due...I'd like all to be turned in by Monday morning..ESPECIALLY those members who are in matchups scheduled tomorrow for the public. If for some odd reason i dont get someone's card...ull force me to have to make your matches..and they may or may not be what you like lol So be sure to PM me your cards.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just about to send my card in. Do we have to name our card as if it's a PPV event?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Just sent mine in! Extremely confident in it, I think it's really strong.

As for storylines, I didn't write them for my card. I just pitched the contests, and why they work as match ups.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can see the votes being very close on a lot of these battles. Some people have some awesome rosters.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just about to send my card in. Do we have to name our card as if it's a PPV event?


Nah...i can just put something like...

"AlienBountyHunter Presents:"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

By the way, thanks to all who have sent in ur cards so far...I'm still missing some cards..remember if you have a match on Monday...turn in ur card or i'll have to randomly make a ppv with what you have...which i would hate to do lol.

Monday is also another good time to begin voting since Monday usually is a pretty congested level of traffic here on these forums due to Raw...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Can you post whose cards you've got so far, just in case something went wrong in the PM. I highly doubt that would happen but you never know.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought 2 people would go through in the triple threat, making being in it an advantage. I guess not though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Two do go through from the Triple Threat :kobe3

Card has been sent to Chan :vince


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HERE ARE THE PEOPLE WHO PM'D ME A CARD:

the Beast Incarnate
the Ratman 
DwayneAustin 
iwatchwrestling 
obby
AlienBountyHunter
Gambit
Takers Revenge
The Fourth Wall
DiabeticDave

Still missing some....

Please PM me your cards by Monday 9am Central/10 Eastern..i may extend time for an hour or so...but pls do so or i'm forced to Randomize ur card and i'm sure you wouldn't like that :/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I thought 2 people would go through in the triple threat, making being in it an advantage. I guess not though.


The triple threat match that will occur will have two winners..the two members with highest votes advance.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My card's almost done Chan. I'm trying to explain a build-up and how the matches would go.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Glad I was put with AwSmash

Hogan vs Austin if I win :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OH GOODIE. 

I GET TO GO UP AGAINST HOGAN VS AUSTIN IF I WIN.

YAY.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Meant to do my card today...then I got caught up playing EWR and here we are 4 hours later...yeah.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> Glad I was put with AwSmash
> 
> Hogan vs Austin if I win :mark:


Exactly. 

Card's done! Total of 1450 words including build-ups, backgrounds and match descriptions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hollywood you still have time to PM me ur card!!! 

Mike Hero...need ur card asap!!!

Awsmash i got ur card, thanks!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan, I've looked and can't find where you said how long the voting lasts. Was it 12 or 24 hours?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Chan, I've looked and can't find where you said how long the voting lasts. Was it 12 or 24 hours?


Voting will last 48 hours..2 days per card.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AwSmash said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Card's done! Total of *1450 words* including build-ups, backgrounds and match descriptions.


:benteke


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan, i'll get my card to you sometime before Raw if that's alright?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> :benteke


I had to do something like that if I wanted a fair chance at beating your roster and getting that Austin/Hogan GOAT main event. 

Nah, like 600 words of that is the main event. Let's just say the build-up is fairly unrealistic and started on 4th of January 1999 with a company dying. :littlefinger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The voting will commence today! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Card's done! *Total of 1450 words including build-ups, backgrounds and match descriptions*.


:jones 

I have a feeling other people put a lot more effort into their match descriptions/backgrounds than I did. 

Some of mine don't even have any :jose


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

When is the deadline for the cards? 

I should be able to do mine today.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Card's done! Total of 1450 words including build-ups, backgrounds and match descriptions.


Damn, that sounds good. I've only done a little bit of build up for each match. Not described anything about the match itself though.

The deadline is like right now Cloverleaf! You're not up today though so I doubt it'll be a problem.

Mike Hero not submitting a card.  Did anyone think he actually would? Unless of course he has submitted one since Chan made that post.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Damn, that sounds good. I've only done a little bit of build up for each match. Not described anything about the match itself though.
> 
> The deadline is like right now Cloverleaf! You're not up today though so I doubt it'll be a problem.
> 
> Mike Hero not submitting a card.  Did anyone think he actually would? Unless of course he has submitted one since Chan made that post.


Can you point me in the direction of this information?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> GENTS, please start getting your PPV cards ready...i'm going to work on mine as we speak. The deadline for everyone to turn in their PPV cards will be at the latest Monday 9AM Central Time 10 Eastern (7 AM West Coast and if you are in another country please check times accordingly)*


^


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just realised that there are no Championships up for grabs in any of the matches on my card :side:

Meh, it'll be alright.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Just realised that there are no Championships up for grabs in any of the matches on my card :side:
> 
> Meh, it'll be alright.


Same here. I didn't think about that. Not that I have any established champions bar the Tag Teams.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

knew mike hero wouldn't submit a card. Not surprised at all


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Got two championships on my card - world title and tag titles. Looking forward to when Chan comes back on and we can see the first set of cards.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I bet mine is the only card without a tag team match.

Oh boy :vince2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My card is done and submitted.



Spoiler: one match on my card



*Classic Cage Match

Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka VS "The Rock" Don Murraco *



:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike Hero submitted his card. I'm going to post the matchups shortly!!!! I'm still waiting on a couple. Hollywood okay since ur card isn't up til tomorrow just give me the card by Raw

Anyhow, i'll get ready to make some new threads in a bit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Mike Hero submitted his card. I'm going to post the matchups shortly!!!! I'm still waiting on a couple. Hollywood okay since ur card isn't up til tomorrow just give me the card by Raw
> 
> Anyhow, i'll get ready to make some new threads in a bit


:mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol Damn it, ABH.

I was honestly gonna post the clip of that pic once the first thread was made.

Great minds.....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:snrub


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone...please vote on the matchups!!! I just posted match 1, about to post match 2!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW, for those who already submitted a card...if you have any small modifications you'd like me to make to ur card..please let me know ASAP, thanks


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is alot of fun looking at the cards and voting. Dont want to wait till Wednesday for my turn hahaha.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Barely any build up written for these cards, mines going to take up a lot more space  Not as much as AwSmash's though with his 1450+ words.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


*Haha..love it!!!* :clap


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Question - Do we vote for ourselves when it's our match?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Question - Do we vote for ourselves when it's our match?


Yeah, is there any way to tell who voted??

:vince5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> BTW, for those who already submitted a card...if you have any small modifications you'd like me to make to ur card..please let me know ASAP, thanks


I've made a slight change to mine, Chan. Just added a bit to a match description/background.

PM sent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It's like sitting on pins and needles over here. First I was down 3-0 in votes, then down 4-1, then 4-2, now 5-5. I know it's early and a lot is possible, but DAMN THE WAITING.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My card could go either way with the casuals to be honest.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope the casuals actually vote :jose


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just sent in my card to Chan a little awhile ago.

I think I have a good card all the way through but no idea if it will be enough to beat Chan. I'd love to see my main event play out though as it's a match type that always provides awesome matches but with the 2 I put in it...it could be a MOTY


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah we're going to have to promote this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Question - Do we vote for ourselves when it's our match?


ill let u decide on that


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Yeah we're going to have to promote this.


Possibly promote it in our signature


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Yeah we're going to have to promote this.


The voting is open for 48 hours though, so it's off to a good start. I'm sure people will stumble across it as long as it's on the front page of the G&T section. Chan, how many votes are you hoping for on each match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

When is the trash talking gonna start between opponents? It could really light a fire under these contests.

I see you lurking Ratman, you and your card are going down quicker than a cheap hooker, brah


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:jordan3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought about putting a link to the thread in my sig, but didn't want to be out of line. 

Now I see others are. ^^^


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> The voting is open for 48 hours though, so it's off to a good start. I'm sure people will stumble across it as long as it's on the front page of the G&T section. Chan, how many votes are you hoping for on each match?


It's expected and in good faith that EVERY person who signed up votes for each card. Furthermore..i expect minimum of 10 or more "public" votes for matchup...least i hope! :clap


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That's cool, so hopefully around 25 votes per match. I think that would be a solid turnout, though obviously the more the merrier.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Going to make a cool picture for my sig promoting this.

Off to find 2 good pictures of my Main Event guys :cena5

NOTE: God damn I love that smiley :ex:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> When is the trash talking gonna start between oppoh opponents? It could really light a fire under these contests.
> 
> I see you lurking Ratman, you and your card are going down quicker than a cheap hooker, brah


Oh thats how its going to be. I got about 2-3 dream matches on the card and i think you could figure them out. 

Here is a little spoiler 



Spoiler:  Spoiler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jones :vince2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm all for TRASH TALKING on this thread lol :russo


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Could only make a quick one. Game Of Thrones is on soon.

Not my best work, may edit tomorrow.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> :jones :vince2


:cena5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trash talk.. well okay! I'm going to go all John Cena 2003 on this one.

_Your name is obby,
making bad cards is your hobby._ :vince2

Okay, I give up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Trash talk.. well okay! I'm going to go all John Cena 2003 on this one.
> 
> _Your name is obby,
> making bad cards is your hobby._ :vince2
> ...


:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Matchup with Gambit and iwatchwrestling is definitely "INTERESTING"...no offense to the other matchup with Mike Hero and Fourth Wall which so far is one sided lol

By the way gang...by no means do i expect sympathy votes for me just cuz i sorta moderated this :side: I honestly want to be voted on ONLY based on card...which i'm sure you guys will or will not do 

Hollywood i got ur card...it'll be a slobberknocker!!!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AwSmash said:


> Trash talk.. well okay! I'm going to go all John Cena 2003 on this one.
> 
> _Your name is obby,
> making bad cards is your hobby._ :vince2
> ...


you made me break down in tears in public YOU JERK :bron3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> you made me break down in tears in public YOU JERK :bron3


lol at the cena 2003 rap... good one :talk :clap :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wanted a post where I could link my sig with links to all the matches (Y)

History Draft Quarterfinal Match 1: obby vs. Chan Hung (Voting Is Open to Public)

History Draft Quarterfinal Match 2- The Ratman vs. The Fourth Wall: (Voting Open!)

History Draft Quarterfinal Match 3- Gambit vs. The Beast Incarnate (Voting Now Open!)

History Draft Quarterfinal Match 4: Alien Bounty Hunter vs. Diabetic Dave (Vote Now)​


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Just wanted a post where I could link my sig with links to all the matches (Y)
> 
> History Wrestling Draft Match #1-The Fourth Wall vs Mike Hero (VOTING OPEN TO PUBLIC)
> 
> History Wrestling Draft Match #2- Gambit vs iwatchwrestling (VOTING OPEN TO PUBLIC)​


awesome!! (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't wait until tomorrow :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow :mark:


Good luck! (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm up tommorow, right?

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> WEDNESDAY JUNE 12, 2013
> 
> Match 5:
> Awsmash
> ...


Yep


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think all the matches are going well so far, enough votes coming in and a couple of close matches. Very interested in the cards coming up tomorrow, especially the triple threat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, Triple Threat is going to be very interesting! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Gotta say I'm a little surprised that Chan has a lead, slender one that it is. Great main event of course, but it could be seen as top heavy. I love his top three matches, honestly. 

Glad that two of the four are close. Rather see tight races than blowouts. 

I'm really surprised that ABH has such a wide margin at this point, not because his card isn't good but because both are fucking sweet cards. Again, people might be voting on the main event alone, but I really love both of those cards. 

Great work everyone.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope I'm not the only one who will have a divas match in the *middle* of my card.

I think there have only been like two diva matches so far, down at the bottom of their cards, I put mine in the middle so to give the crowd time to rest and calm down in between the exciting men's matches :vince2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Once Torrie and Sable were off the board I didn't bother. I would have put them in a live sex celebration.

Torrie + Sable + sex = BUYS


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Now we've got the pre show out the way it's time for the main event :HHH2

It feels great to be in the triple threat. DAT BUILD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know how I'll be able to decide with the Triple Threat, expecting GOAT cards guys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am actually nervous for tomorrow when the Triple Threat cards are revealed. It should be a good battle.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I am actually nervous for tomorrow when the Triple Threat cards are revealed. It should be a good battle.


Same. 

I hope revealing one of matches prematurely won't hamper my chances.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, what happens if the matchup ends in a tie? Gambit and I are knotted up at 13 votes a piece.

Crazy one this has been. I was up 13-8 this afternoon, then he got a surge of votes throughout the course of the day and night. FUCK I'M LOSING MY SHIT HERE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Matches are going well I feel, seems strange that there's very different number of votes in different matches though. There's 26 overall votes in the Gambit/IWW match but only 19 in my match with TR for example. I guess the first one has been running longer so that might be the reason.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Post the matches, post the matches!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Two matches level at the moment, exciting stuff!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Post the matches, post the matches!


All of today's matches should be exciting. :mark:

Especially mine with obby's after I made him breakdown and cry in public. :lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

We need those matches!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I can't wait any longer :cuss:

GOD DAMMIT CHAN!! :vince5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> We need those matches!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I can't wait any longer :cuss:
> 
> GOD DAMMIT CHAN!! :vince5



He should be on within a hour. Thats when the cards been posted for the past two days.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> He should be on within a hour. Thats when the cards been posted for the past two days.


Now you got me even more excited :mark:

I'm just going to sit here listening to Curtis Axel's them on loop in anticipation...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's leaving it a while to build up the suspense. I know how Chan thinks.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> He's leaving it a while to build up the suspense. I know how Chan thinks.


It's a conspiracy...:truth


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just over an hour to go on the first two matches, Fourth Wall has it wrapped up but Gambit has now taken a 2 vote lead! DA TENSION


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to have to step up my game in the next round though, tough competition.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah yours was a bit of a squash. That's why it was the opening match though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol Already got my second card laid out. Got some good combinations I can use which makes it a very tough decision. Got to make sure I pick the right ones, depending on who I'm competing against next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :lol Already got my second card laid out. Got some good combinations I can use which makes it a very tough decision. Got to make sure I pick the right ones, depending on who I'm competing against next.


Did you remember to pick a wrestler from Mike Heros roster?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Did you remember to pick a wrestler from Mike Heros roster?


You mean, "Have you picked Dolph Ziggler and CM Punk yet?"

Spain U21 V Netherlands U21 is about to start. If Chan posts it now :cuss:

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think you all know who I'm going to pick,

CM Punk. 'Dat potential Punk vs Angle match or Punk vs Styles match. Endless options! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I think you all know who I'm going to pick,
> 
> CM Punk. 'Dat potential Punk vs Angle match or Punk vs Styles match. Endless options! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Or even CM Punk vs. Edge. Your next opponent is going to be screwed with any combination of those four guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Or even CM Punk vs. Edge. Your next opponent is going to be screwed with any combination of those four guys.


Don't think they'll be screwed but I do think it will be very close. I'm nervous. :sad: I got it easy first round.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I need one vote to tie this thing up. COME ON :bully


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry folks for the delay...i'm about to post the final match/cards!! :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

CHAN!!!! :cheer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So The Fourth Wall is officially through. Congrats man! The other match going down to the wire :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

These final cards have been given such a build up, I hope they meet everyone's expectations and aren't a letdown Hutz


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers! Time to get CM Punk. OH MAH GOD! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's half time.

WHERE DA CARDS AT?!?!

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit is officially through. Congratulations!

Man, that match between Gambit and iwatchwrestling! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn!! I've just realised we only get to pick one superstar from the loser's roster. I thought it was 2 unk3

I'm an idiot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chan and HollywoodNightmare could potentially have a classic of their own too.

One vote in it :vince2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Gambit is officially through. Congratulations!
> 
> Man, that match between Gambit and iwatchwrestling! :mark: :mark:


I am stunned I won. Great match IWW your card was great and it was super close mate. I pick Eddie Guerrero as well . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My card is so bare-bones-basic that I don't think I stand a chance.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You're going up against Vince Russo Vs Floyd Mayweather in a steel cage match; you have more than just a chance :lol.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> You're going up against Vince Russo Vs Floyd Mayweather in a steel cage match; you have more than just a chance :lol.


That match would be hilarious :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> My card is so bare-bones-basic that I don't think I stand a chance.


Hey, if David Arquette can win thr WHC, anything is possible...

ANYTHING :russo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cheers! Time to get CM Punk. OH MAH GOD! :mark: :mark:


Yeah you get Punk..nice pick!! I wonder if you thought of getting Dolph Ziggler? :side:

*ALSO for everyone who advances and WINS their matches..PLEASE PM ME YOUR Talent you are going to drop and the talent you're going to ADD from the losers roster *(cheers). (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah you get Punk..nice pick!! I wonder if you thought of getting Dolph Ziggler? :side:
> 
> *ALSO for everyone who advances and WINS their matches..PLEASE PM ME YOUR Talent you are going to drop and the talent you're going to ADD from the losers roster *(cheers). (Y)


Would have never picked Ziggler. There's just so many matches to do with Punk that it would be idiotic not to take him! 

Will PM you now!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Follow that, bitches unk


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm actually shocked that Obby has jumped out to an early lead. Like.. FLABBERGASTED.

Anywhoways how are we doing the second round seedings, randomizer again and then go from there?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'm actually shocked that Obby has jumped out to an early lead. Like.. FLABBERGASTED.
> 
> Anywhoways how are we doing the second round seedings, randomizer again and then go from there?


Put me on to that list. No idea how people have made their decision that fast.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah you get Punk..nice pick!! I wonder if you thought of getting Dolph Ziggler? :side:
> 
> *ALSO for everyone who advances and WINS their matches..PLEASE PM ME YOUR Talent you are going to drop and the talent you're going to ADD from the losers roster *(cheers). (Y)


Will do as soon as I get home from work man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

MIKE TYSON VS THE ROCK :mark:.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hutz

Dave is GOATING so far :kobe7


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah I have just realised something. If I make it to the semis or final I won't be in the country. So won't be able to change my picks  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

^ I think we have to make entire new cards.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I may have a problem then if I get that far as I won't be on here for a week from Friday afternoon. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Make your card and send it to Chan. If you need it he can implement it if not well doesn't matter


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I swap Santino out for Hogan


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

How are we doing seeding in the next round?

Should we randomize again, if we don't it'll just be Dave Vs the winner of Dwayne & Ratman which would be kinda stupid to say the least .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Randomize again I think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ramdomize for sure!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My goal is by Sunday hopefully in the morning or early afternoon to give everyone the list of people they will face. In addition i'd like all "new" matches from everyone turned in by Monday by 11 AM Central 12 AM Eastern 9 West Coast


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What happens next? Do the winners do battle now?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We should do some kind of wildcard thing.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cloverleaf said:


> What happens next? Do the winners do battle now?


yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm screwed. unk3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just finished my Second Card. I like the top part but the Undercard is a bit meh. Ah well. 'Dat CM Punk match though! :mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just sent my card to Chan. :mark: Lets hope this one wins it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Card sent :vince2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Card will be sent when I get home. Chan will have to pick my card for the rest if I make it through 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When we make our second card, does it have to be a follow up to our previous card? As in, is it like the next PPV after our first one? Or can we just have another standalone card?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've made another standalone card. Don't think it matters what your previous card was.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Where is ratman vs dwayneaustin??? :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> When we make our second card, does it have to be a follow up to our previous card? As in, is it like the next PPV after our first one? Or can we just have another standalone card?


it can be stand alone (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What time should I have my card in by?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

obby said:


> What time should I have my card in by?


i think you're 6 hours ahead..so by 3-4 pm tomorrow?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought you said Monday?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought you said Monday?


*Monday is right*. Ugh..sorry i thought tomorrow was Monday.

So to clarify...everyone please send in your "NEW" cards by Monday!! Tomorrow we all will know who are opponents will be


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok great. And Chan, Jerry Lynn has been relieved of his duties at ABH wrestling, and the company has signed 'The Nature Boy' Ric Flair to a long term contract. Woooo!

:flair


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotcha ABH...so long Jerry Lynn...farewell! :lol

*GUYS.....PLEASE remember when you PM me your new card, you MUST assign and make new matches....some of you are giving me the same matches from the first card. This is to ensure challenging creativity from each member. Please PM me your new cards by Monday morning or for those outside of US. Monday afternoon.
*
*Thanks. * (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Chan, who'd you steal off my roster? I'm guessing Bret but I think I had a few other guys who would be cool to see mix it up with your old school guys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hey Chan, who'd you steal off my roster? I'm guessing Bret but I think I had a few other guys who would be cool to see mix it up with your old school guys.


It'll be obviously..Bret "Hitman" Hart (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Figured it goes with your kicking it old school roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Randomizer for round 2 then?
> 
> .


Randomizer indeed. I will post later today the new matchups (who everyone will face)..tune in, in this thread, thanks (Y)

Also gang..please sumbit me a new set of matches for ur ppv if you all can by tomorrow Monday 10:AM central, 11 Eastern 8AM WestCoast and i think for a few of you if you live out of the U.S. check the time schedules. Thanks to all! (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OKAY FOLKS...here it is...

I entered all of our names below...in order of who won the first ppv..etc..









Next...i suspensfully got ready to press the "randomize" button!!!









And now..the results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










*THE QUARTERFINAL MATCHUPS~:*

_MONDAY JUNE 17, 2013_

Chan Hung vs. obby

AND

The Fourth Wall vs. The Ratman

_TUESDAY JUNE 18, 2013_

Gambit vs. The Beast Incarnate

AND

Alien Bounty Hunter vs. Diabetic Dave

Good Luck to All. I know i have a very uphittle battle vs obby :/
Please submit all ur cards by tomorrow...earlier the better please


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm choked that I'm no longer in the competition.. :jones


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I'm choked that I'm no longer in the competition.. :jones


I know..it sucks when there's a loss..i'm expecting to have a miracle if i win against my opponent since i'm pretty sure i know his main event 

But don't leave..stick around for the rest...help us all with votes lol (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, DiabeticDave eh? BRING IT ON! In the main event aswell.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sent! I had to write up a backstory for a couple of my new matches, as they didn't click as well on paper as my other cards did. Still think that it's a great card though, especially with my main event.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think beyond my first card I was pretty fucked.. I guess Bockwinkel Flair, and Dusty vs Lawler would have been good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm facing against CM Punk, Edge, Angle, and Styles. Yeah it going to be hard to beat. Does anyone know if Dave picked anyone yet?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Russo is pretty pissed at Mayweather for destroying him at the last show, so he hired a mercenary to take out "Money".

THE ALTERED BEAST.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao if batista is a mercenary, he should be taking on THE MARINE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Beast and Ratman's cards are gonna be stacked :wilkins


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay gents, i will be posting the FIRST TWO QUARTERFINAL MATCHUPS within an hour hopefully :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay gents, i will be posting the FIRST TWO QUARTERFINAL MATCHUPS within an hour hopefully :mark:


:mark: i'll get my calculator


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Got a feeling Fourth Wall is taking this round


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Got a feeling Fourth Wall is taking this round


About to post the next quarterfinal matchup :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

This shit is crazy.

I considered Obby and The Ratman to be the overall favorites for the tournament, and at the moment Ratman is getting his ass handed to him and Obby is locked up in a tight battle with Chan.

Fantastic.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo Chan where the main event at?!?! :bolt

NOTE: You see, I used the Bolt smiley 'cus it needs to be done quickly. DAT LOGIC :doug


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

About to post next card :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> This shit is crazy.
> 
> I considered Obby and The Ratman to be the overall favorites for the tournament, and at the moment Ratman is getting his ass handed to him and Obby is locked up in a tight battle with Chan.
> 
> Fantastic.


I am really surprised that I'm getting killed lol. Punk, Edge, Angle, and Styles is really hard to compete against. Oh and thanks Beast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, I'm surprised I'm winning. Didn't expect it, your card is very good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks man. Your card is very strong too.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, more great cards from everyone. Nothing boring at all, or even average.

Good work guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks man! (Y)

I mark out so much whenever I see your signature by the way. Should have seen my reaction when that happened. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

When Brock's music hit, I was like:
https://www.google.com/search?q=exc...257909%2Fbrock-lesnar-mariachi-3.html;320;240


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Same. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't believe I'm in the Semi-Finals. This is becoming serious business, need to step up my game.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't believe I'm in the Semi-Finals. This is becoming serious business, need to step up my game.


*cue Rocky music*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't believe I'm in the Semi-Finals. This is becoming serious business, need to step up my game.


Same here...Semi-Finals..time to bring the "A" game 
It's going to be tough for me to choose between two of obby's top wrestlers :argh:
After tomorrow when the last two cards end....everyone PM me their talent they've chosen and dropped , if you haven't of course. 

I think i'll ask all new cards from Sem-finalists to be turned in by Friday night...by or before midnight if possible. So that i can post the Semi-Final matches on Saturday.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> *cue Rocky music*


OHHH YEAAAHHH!!!! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nice job Fourth Wall. I can really see you wining the semi and going to the finals with that roster. Good luck in the semis bud.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Nice job Fourth Wall. I can really see you wining the semi and going to the finals with that roster. Good luck in the semis bud.


Cheers man. It's such a shame you didn't go further. Would have loved to have seen you in the Finals too. :sad:

Just looking over my roster now. Got some hard decisions on hand for my matches.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cheers man. It's such a shame you didn't go further. Would have loved to have seen you in the Finals too. :sad:
> 
> Just looking over my roster now. Got some hard decisions on hand for my matches.


Thanks bro


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have my card ready! :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's Chan? I want to know what's going on with the Beast/Gambit re-match! With that happening does that push back the deadline for the new cards? It would be helpful since I'm busy all day tomorrow and would rather have until Sunday to send them in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ladies and Gents...it was tough to come up with a decision about the recent tie...i didn't have any feedback surprisingly on what should be done...therefore here is what i propose.

*Both Beast/Gambit will do a 24 hour rematch faceoff. Cards due by midnight tonight so they can be posted tomorrow. Beast/Gambit MUST submit new cards that have not been done before. (sorry i know it's challenging and not what you guys wanted but that's pretty much all i could think of)*

If there is yet another tie...then we'll deal with that when the time comes.

*As for ALL the other winners...please PM me your new cards...if possible. 
There's now way to randomize a card yet since Beast/Gambit are in a rematch.
*
Any comments, suggestions, or questions..let me know (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't Gambit on Holiday or something?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I know! Put the runner up from his previous match in his place! :hendo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Isn't Gambit on Holiday or something?


He's on vacation...he basically stated "IF" he continues to win to randomize his card or for me to modify it. I could technically move the Beast forward as tiebreaker vote since Gambit it out for a while, but i dont want to be heel :russo
So a rematch would be okay..lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine if you randomize Gambit's cards and he ends up winning this entire thing? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Or it be funny if i randommize both cards...and see that matches there are :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Things are getting really interested now. Obby/Chan Hung was an incredibly tough decision.

Hopefully there's another one of these competitions, I'll have a much better strategy next time. I already know a couple of people that I'll pick. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's definitely becoming serious business now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't do a writeup for this one for the simple fact that it just wouldn't be fair to Gambit, who isn't even here .

VOTE FOR MY CARD THOUGH GUYS. IT HAS A LETHAL LOCKDOWN MATCH FEATURING VINCE RUSSO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet..thank you Beast...!!! Good luck to all!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Things are getting really interested now. Obby/Chan Hung was an incredibly tough decision.
> 
> Hopefully there's another one of these competitions, I'll have a much better strategy next time. I already know a couple of people that I'll pick. :mark:


Big Blue Meanie and Garrett Bischoff in the first two rounds?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys..vote for the rematch in the quarterfinals...Beast vs Gambit...

Also to ALL the winners of the quarterfinals..PM me who you want from the losers roster, thank you!!!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Big Blue Meanie and Garrett Bischoff in the first two rounds?


Bingo.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh my GOD.

Semi Finals, let's do this. I wanna know who I have to face.

I have my Write-up almost done already, PUMPED.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Gents...here are the semi-final results:*




























*So as per results...the semifinal matches will be:*

*SEMIFINAL MATCH #1 (June 24, 2013)
*
The Beast Incarnate vs. The Fourth Wall

&

*SEMIFINAL MATCH #2 (June 24, 2013)*

Alien Bounty Hunter vs. Chan Hung

_Good luck to all...if you haven't already..please try to PM me your card by midnight tonight...thank you!_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

> The Beast Incarnate vs. The Fourth Wall


MOTY? :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a feeling I'm going to get my ass whipped by Beast Incarnate.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good luck to you four, it will be a good fight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It'll be a slobberknocker...if i get all cards in by tonight...do you guys want me to post the cards tonight...or just wait til tomorrow? lol

The semi-final matches will last 2 days by the way.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not too bothered when you post them, your 'tonight' will probably be the middle of the night for me anyway so I'll most likely be asleep. 

You better bring your A-game Chan.

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

POST THEM TONIGHT! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm not too bothered when you post them, your 'tonight' will probably be the middle of the night for me anyway so I'll most likely be asleep.
> 
> You better bring your A-game Chan.
> 
> :HHH2


It's going to be a slobberknocker ABH..good luck!! (Y)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Have a feeling I'm going to get my ass whipped by Beast Incarnate.


Like fuck. You're gonna give me the fight of a lifetime.

Can have my card submitted within the hour if requested.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At the start of the draft when everyone had drafted their first round pick, what were your original ideas for your card? Mostly the main event. For me after I got HHH, I wanted to put him with either Eddie, Sting or Mysterio so I was very happy to pick up Rey. I also had both Ambrose and Regal pegged as 3rd round potential picks and then they were picked up really high, especially Ambrose who went early 2nd round I think.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Like fuck. You're gonna give me the fight of a lifetime.
> 
> Can have my card submitted within the hour if requested.


Going to be a battle for sure. :agree:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> At the start of the draft when everyone had drafted their first round pick, what were your original ideas for your card? Mostly the main event. For me after I got HHH, I wanted to put him with either Eddie, Sting or Mysterio so I was very happy to pick up Rey. I also had both Ambrose and Regal pegged as 3rd round potential picks and then they were picked up really high, especially Ambrose who went early 2nd round I think.


When I picked up Angle for my first pick. I had Bryan in mind but we all know how that went. :cussin:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

As soon as TFW sends his card, you can post our matchup Chan!

Not going to lie, I think this card DESTROYS my other cards simply because every match makes logical sense and has a story behind it.

I'm also going to reveal a TWIST in my main event once everything is posted .

& my original plan was a Golden Era Vs Ruthless Aggression Era Show, which I kinda did anyways.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> At the start of the draft when everyone had drafted their first round pick, what were your original ideas for your card? Mostly the main event. For me after I got HHH, I wanted to put him with either Eddie, Sting or Mysterio so I was very happy to pick up Rey. I also had both Ambrose and Regal pegged as 3rd round potential picks and then they were picked up really high, especially Ambrose who went early 2nd round I think.


I wanted Taker vs Sting 
Or something like Sting vs HBK 

Basically a mega match that had never been done lol

Okay i have everyone's cards! :mark: That means i'll post the semifinals in abit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> As soon as TFW sends his card, you can post our matchup Chan!
> 
> *Not going to lie, I think this card DESTROYS my other cards simply because every match makes logical sense and has a story behind it.*
> 
> ...


:bron3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah sucks two people will get eliminated....but that's the way the cookie crumbles.. lol

Posting matchups in a few


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm just happy that I made the final four TBH .

I SERIOUSLY thought the finals would be Ratman Vs Obby.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well. It's been fun guys. Whole hardheartedly expecting my ass to be kicked in to next week this round.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> At the start of the draft when everyone had drafted their first round pick, what were your original ideas for your card? Mostly the main event. For me after I got HHH, I wanted to put him with either Eddie, Sting or Mysterio so I was very happy to pick up Rey. I also had both Ambrose and Regal pegged as 3rd round potential picks and then they were picked up really high, especially Ambrose who went early 2nd round I think.


I wanted Bret vs Angle as my main event.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well. It's been fun guys. Whole hardheartedly expecting my ass to be kicked in to next week this round.


You got the lead right now thanks to me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm.. yes, I've got it! I've got the perfect strategy for if a tournament like this ever takes place again. It includes a much better drawing roster. I honestly figure Rikodozan/The Great Muta would be a massive draw, but unfortunately it wasn't. Neither was Hogan/Mankind, but I've done it! I've written 5 HIGHLY possible main events, no matter who goes first round. You all just wait. Muhahahaha.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'm just happy that I made the final four TBH .
> 
> I SERIOUSLY thought the finals would be Ratman Vs Obby.


Thanks i thought i would make it there too but i guess not


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah damn, I was just asking if there were any drafts on this website the other day.

When is the next draft?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whenever Chan (or someone else) feels like opening one I guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaMenace88 said:


> Ah damn, I was just asking if there were any drafts on this website the other day.
> 
> When is the next draft?


It's nice that the draft went really smooth. For the exception of a few who were either banned or delayed in drafting etc .....it went like a charm :clap

I certainly would be interested in another draft also...Maybe someone who would like to have the "torch" handed to them could be the host in the next draft...and if they need any help, i could help them...pretty much use the same basic set of rules is what i recommend. (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind being host you know.. :hmm:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe whoever wins hosts the next one? Some incentive. Of course you get the imaginary trophy as well. Or belt since this is wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Maybe whoever wins hosts the next one? Some incentive. Of course you get the imaginary trophy as well. Or belt since this is wrestling.


That really would be great...makes a hell of a lot of sense...and to be honest guys...it probably would have looked better if as "HOST" i didn't take part in this..but i really wanted to lol..

Fourth Wall..sure...sounds good (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd probably have a theme if I hosted it or something. Wouldn't mind doing it and just sitting back and watching this time!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

A auggestion for the next draft would be possibly cut down the number of people to make it a little easier on people...or make the rosters a little bigger to make things just a bit harder.

Just a couple thoughts from me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am guessing I lost then


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> I am guessing I lost then


you actually tied...then there was a rematch...so you lasted almost til the end (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gents..we made it to the finals!! Conrats to Fourth Wall and Alien Bounty Hunter.

*If possible to both...if you can turn in a card by Thursday morning....since it's the finals decided to give you both enough time for any writings, etc... (Y)
*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never thought it would be me against ABH in a million years. Really didn't have that much of a strong roster if I'm personally honest, but I seemed to do well. Really surprised. This is going to be a battle!

Going to start on my write-ups tomorrow!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd probably have a theme if I hosted it or something. Wouldn't mind doing it and just sitting back and watching this time!


Theme? What kind of theme are we talking about here?

My vote for you in the finals may depend on it!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Theme? What kind of theme are we talking about here?
> 
> My vote for you in the finals may depend on it!


Haven't decided on that yet, don't even know if I'll be hosting it!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Haven't decided on that yet, don't even know if I'll be hosting it!


How about a theme where anybody from PWC automatically makes the finals? :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome, will probably get started on mine later today. (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Awesome, will probably get started on mine later today. (Y)


Can't wait for our battle! (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have my card ready..

*~HYPE~*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

After some long deliberation, I have decided to take Stone Cold. I know that seems obvious, but I was so damn close to taking Bret and doing Bret vs HHH, grudge match extravaganza! "Can Bret get a great match out of The Game? Can HHH prove that his match against Lesnar was better than 4/10? Will HHH bury Bret and lock his own Sharpshooter on him? Will Bret whine some more? Find out this Sunday!"

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You've got Stone Cold?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:austin


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

NOBODY CARES ANYMORE!! The biggest draws out of the competition...

_*takes swag of vodka*_

SCREW YOU BRET!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> After some long deliberation, I have decided to take Stone Cold. I know that seems obvious, but I was so damn close to taking Bret and doing Bret vs HHH, grudge match extravaganza! "Can Bret get a great match out of The Game? Can HHH prove that his match against Lesnar was better than 4/10? *Will HHH bury Bret and lock his own Sharpshooter on him? Will Bret whine some more?* Find out this Sunday!"
> 
> :HHH2


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHOULD BE A SLOBBERKNOCKER BETWEEN FOURTH AND ALIENBOUNTYHUNTER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

When is he final??


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just handed in my card to Chan. :mark:

Good luck ABH! (Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You too, dude. I think you're the favourite going in since you've won most of your matches rather comfortably, but hopefully I can at least put up a good fight.

IT'S ON!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soon this thread will no longer be in use. If i'm not mistaken ABH will try and post another thread Discussion Draft #2 on very soon. Looking forward to another draft gents (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This time all of us in PWA or PWC will be helping each other reach the finals with the shittest cards out there!

Also I will send someone all the money in my wallet right now if they pick Garrett Bischoff in the first round.


----------

